# 10/16 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread - PAINMAKER



## Taroostyles

By far the best show on paper yet, cant wait for Wednesday.


----------



## Death Rider




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

So weird, on safari with my ipad i can never see the posted images on this thread in the OP- but i can see the ones on the raw thread just fine

Different image hosting?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Most stacked Dynamite yet, ridiculous card.

My only hope is we get some promos, Moxley is overdue for one.


----------



## V-Trigger

Sucks that fucking baseball is going to kill this show. Card looks tremendous.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Really good card except for the main event. Hopefully Jericho works some magic and draws a good number for the final quarter hour. I would have Jericho absolutely squash Allin, and then continue to beat him down after the match to get even more heat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This is wrestling mecca for this week, a true wrestling Valhalla. I am def. hyped for this. :mark


----------



## Whoanma

Subscribed via FITE to AEW plus to support these guys. Well deserved.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn this is a fucking epic card!!!!!


----------



## CRCC

Lucha vs Jurassic will be awesome.

I wanto to see Jericho putting Darby over huge even with a loss. It must be Darby's 1-2-3 Kid moment when the kid faced Bret for the title.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

When is our boy OC gonna wrestle a match on the show man


----------



## Stellar

Looking forward to the Lucha Bros vs. Jurassic Express dynamic.

That card does look interesting.

I really want to see Hangman Adam Page to have a big role in that tag team match.


----------



## Buhalovski

Wonder if they will have the time for a 5 min promo. We have been waiting for the non-scripted MOX since the beginning.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Tsvetoslava said:


> Wonder if they will have the time for a 5 min promo. We have been waiting for the non-scripted MOX since the beginning.


They had one last week so surely they’ll have some time this week. I agree with you thought we need some more vignettes and promos. 

In fact Mox on the mic is a great idea.


----------



## looper007

Definitely a stacked card and potential for their best show yet. 

Lucha Brothers vs Jurassic Express and Allin vs Jericho have potential to be 4 star matches

Omega/Page vs Mox/Pac will be more story building then actually match. 

SCU vs Best Friends could be a decent match neither teams are blow away teams.

Riho vs Britt, Britt needs a big performance as she's been meh so far. I fully expect a run in from Bea. Leading to a three way match at Full Gear.

I don't expect Riho vs Britt or Mox/Omega/Pac/Page matches to go to long. As they are probably more building towards their matches at Full Gear. 

I'm expecting the Tag tournament matches to get at least 20 minutes each and Jericho/Allin to get 15 minutes. Expect a promo or two.

Running order of matches.

1. Jurassic express vs Lucha Bros (start with a bang)
2. Riho vs Britt
3. Omega/Page vs Mox/Pac
4. SCU vs Best Friends
5. Jericho vs Allin


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

hope the Liacouras Center has some balconies for Darby to dive off of during the Street Fight :trips8


----------



## TD Stinger

Looks like we're getting "Painmaker" Chris Jericho on this show....which is basically the same as regular Jericho but with face paint. Jokes aside, I expect a star making performance for Darby and some creative spots. I see Jericho winning clean, and I think he should.

Lucha Bros vs. Jungle Express is gonna be one of those matches where you're just going to want to turn you brain off and enjoy the crazy shit you will see.

Don't know what to expect from SCU vs. Best Friends. Can't say I've been feeling Best Friends so far in AEW. SCU should win here, as they've been the consistently better team.

I don't expect an amazing match between Riho and Britt. Riho can work, and Britt ain't bad, but I'm not sensing a great styles clash here. I know AEW doesn't want to do a lot of fuck finishes, but I could see Bea and others getting involved to set up a Full Gear match.

And lastly we have Mox & PAC vs. Kenny & Hangman. Like I said before I want as little Mox vs. Omega action bell to bell as possible. Keep that as fresh as you can. And while it's become a cliche in other companies, I'm interested in the Mox & PAC dynamic.


----------



## Jedah

Looks great. :mark

- Tag match to open the show again, I'm sure. I'll go with Jurassic Express here for the upset. They're getting over big time and they need a win.

- In the other tag match, SoCal to win.

- Riho will retain, I'm sure. They won't put the title on her and take it off immediately especially after the response she got (and Baker not being over at all). The question is how she'll retain. Bea Priestley is lurking, I'm sure.

- I think Kenny and Page might just take one after Mox and PAC dissent, following from last week. Kenny really needs a win, any win.

- Jericho will obviously win, but he's gonna make Darby look like a million bucks in the process. This is gonna rule. Darby and MJF are gonna be the breakout stars in the next year.

Love it. I'm even gonna watch this over Yankees/Astros. Let's gooooo! :mark


----------



## DGenerationMC

I predict Darby will pass out in the Liontamer.


----------



## taker1986

Holy fuck this is a PPV level card. The only match I'm not that hyped for is Britt/Riho. The tag matches and Jerricho/ Allin should all be great. Jerricho will win but will put Darby over pretty strong in defeat. Lucha Bros/Jungle express should steal the show like PP/Bucks did last week, I hope that match opens the show.


----------



## Y.2.J

looper007 said:


> Definitely a stacked card and potential for their best show yet.
> 
> Lucha Brothers vs Jurassic Express and Allin vs Jericho have potential to be 4 star matches
> 
> Omega/Page vs Mox/Pac will be more story building then actually match.
> 
> SCU vs Best Friends could be a decent match neither teams are blow away teams.
> 
> Riho vs Britt, Britt needs a big performance as she's been meh so far. I fully expect a run in from Bea. Leading to a three way match at Full Gear.
> 
> I don't expect Riho vs Britt or Mox/Omega/Pac/Page matches to go to long. As they are probably more building towards their matches at Full Gear.
> 
> I'm expecting the Tag tournament matches to get at least 20 minutes each and Jericho/Allin to get 15 minutes. Expect a promo or two.
> 
> Running order of matches.
> 
> 1. Jurassic express vs Lucha Bros (start with a bang)
> 2. Riho vs Britt
> 3. Omega/Page vs Mox/Pac
> 4. SCU vs Best Friends
> 5. Jericho vs Allin


I couldn't see the images on the OP so thanks for this. 

What a card :mark

I like that match order too.



DGenerationMC said:


> I predict Darby will pass out in the Liontamer.


That would actually be a pretty good finish. We know Darby isn't winning but that would be awesome to allow Darby a way out and look good. Mind they can also put on a clinic and both guys will look good win or lose.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

This is a great card. I wish we had that opener last week. STOKED.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Meltzer is saying that there is going to be a Major story breaking in Japan this week, and now some are speculating it's an AEW/NJPW partnership. It's a big enough story where Meltzer and Alvarez are doing a show on it when the story breaks.


----------



## Taroostyles

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Meltzer is saying that there is going to be a Major story breaking in Japan this week, and now some are speculating it's an AEW/NJPW partnership. It's a big enough story where Meltzer and Alvarez are doing a show on it when the story breaks.


If true, this will be the thing that puts them over the top. More than Punk even would. 

Can you fucking imagine if this happens and let's say at Full Gear Inner Circle is beating down Kenny or something and the lights go out and fucking Ibushi is standing there? My god please let this be true.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Taroostyles said:


> If true, this will be the thing that puts them over the top. More than Punk even would.
> 
> Can you fucking imagine if this happens and let's say at Full Gear Inner Circle is beating down Kenny or something and the lights go out and fucking Ibushi is standing there? My god please let this be true.


Just take it as speculation for now, because outside of Meltzer saying it's a major story, and that he and Alvarez will do a special show talking about it when it breaks, he said nothing else.

I really can't think of anything that would warrant it's own special show outside of that in regards to a Japan story tho. There is a Wrestle Kingdom Press conference happening soon, maybe we hear something there.


----------



## Sir Linko

*Chris Jericho* vs Darby Allin

This is obviously going to end in Jericho being Champion. I just hope Darby gets a lot of the star power rubbed off on him and he looks really strong in this match.

*Kenny Omega & Hangman Page* vs Jon Moxley & Pac 

I think Kenny starts wracking up some wins here. And Hangman I think is still going to be booked pretty strong. This'll be an explosive match and I really don't know who'll win.

*Riho* vs Britt Baker

I see Riho taking this to play up to the tiny babyface / monster heal with Nyla Rose later on. Also don't know how I feel about this match as Britt Baker isn't particularly someone I care about right now. In the ring or promos. 

Socal Uncensored vs *Best Friends*

Socal is just too experienced and a loss for them won't hurt them as they know they can get to the top pretty easily. I think BF's goes over, they need more building, and their segment last week was actually funny.

*The Lucha Brothers* vs Jurassic Express

I was so excited looking at this card earlier, just knowing that Jurassic Express was going to make it deep into the tournament... until I saw Lucha Brothers. Lucha is definitely going to take this match 100%. I can kind of see a huge upset happening, but not with how crazy Lucha / Bucks were recently (for the AAA titles mind you). I don't see Lucha losing in any universe.


This is a huge card and I'm excited to watch. I just hope AEW pulls decent numbers so enough people see how magical this night has potential to be.


----------



## Lariatoh!

I wish “Luchasaurus” came in with a different gimmick in AEW. He’s a left over creation from Lucha Underground. For his size he is a good worker and is a very intimidating character. I would like to have seen AEW create their own character with this guy. Luchasaurus just doesn’t fit in AEW or anywhere really other than LU.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Lariatoh! said:


> I wish “Luchasaurus” came in with a different gimmick in AEW. He’s a left over creation from Lucha Underground. For his size he is a good worker and is a very intimidating character. I would like to have seen AEW create their own character with this guy. Luchasaurus just doesn’t fit in AEW or anywhere really other than LU.


The is a stupid quote from a bad poster and it's dead and buried.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Darkest Lariat said:


> The is a stupid quote from a bad poster and it's dead and buried.


?


----------



## TD Stinger

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Meltzer is saying that there is going to be a Major story breaking in Japan this week, and now some are speculating it's an AEW/NJPW partnership. It's a big enough story where Meltzer and Alvarez are doing a show on it when the story breaks.


Could just be an announcement about WK like about the Double Champion thing they have going on there at the moment. IDK, I don't see them joining up any time in the near future.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Lariatoh! said:


> ?


I'm just kidding. Anyone with a Kobashi avatar it alright with me.


----------



## Mox Girl

I can't wait for Mox's tag match, though I reckon it'll break down quickly and end in a brawl :lol I doubt Mox and PAC will get along and I also doubt Mox and Kenny will be able to keep from fighting each other, plus PAC will also be on the warpath. Should be fun either way


----------



## Aedubya

Winners/in order:

Lucha bros
PAC pins Page 
Riho 
Best Friends
Jericho


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just as an aside - on the Tony / Conrad podcast which was taped before last week’s show - and which was about Tony’s first show back - they let it slip in an offhand comment “and `i know Philly is going to be a crazy show with some big things happening”

Who knows what that even means - just thought it was interesting when i heard it


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> Sucks that fucking baseball is going to kill this show. Card looks tremendous.


 I heard the game isnt as big as last week's , Is it true?


----------



## Donnie

:cozy 

DONNIE'S DYNAMITE PREDECTIONS AND THOUGHTS

Darby gets the Mania 13 Austin treatment by passing out to the Walls with a face covered in blood. Match will be super fun because Darby has a way of doing that, even with guys who sucks. 

Riho/Brit will be bad, but it will be good that everyone will see Brit Cole is shit. Expect Bea Osprey to attack her. 

Jurassic Express will beat the Bros. Hopefully they start teasing the Bros breaking up, as they are SO much better as singles guys. 

Best Friends will beat SCU. OC will attack the Dark Order after the match, or whatever 

The tag match will turn into an angle of some kind. Expect Hangy to get his ass kicked again.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

patpat said:


> I heard the game isnt as big as last week's , Is it true?


It's bigger, it's an elimination game. If Washington wins, they win the National League and will play in the World Series. The game and Dynamite both start at 8 est.


----------



## Intimidator3

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> It's bigger, it's an elimination game. If Washington wins, they win the National League and will play in the World Series. The game and Dynamite both start at 8 est.


But if Washington wins tonight it’s over and they won’t even play tomorrow.


----------



## Taroostyles

That game starts at 4pm tomorrow if it happens, it's the Yankees/Astros Game 4 that's going to kill them.


----------



## patpat

Taroostyles said:


> That game starts at 4pm tomorrow if it happens, it's the Yankees/Astros Game 4 that's going to kill them.


 really they are unlucky to be in such a shitty period 
Weirdly if Washington doesnt play tomorrow it wont be that bad. Washington is their biggest market


----------



## Intimidator3

Worst case - both games get played tomorrow.

Best case - Washington wins tonight. Yankees get rained out tomorrow (very good chance). Then no games at all tomorrow.


----------



## looper007

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Meltzer is saying that there is going to be a Major story breaking in Japan this week, and now some are speculating it's an AEW/NJPW partnership. It's a big enough story where Meltzer and Alvarez are doing a show on it when the story breaks.


I think it's either NXT Japan or AEW/NJPW deal or Omega is going to wrestle again with NJPW on a part time basis, which might lead to that partnership down the road. Having Omega there if Ibushi wins the big one will be a great image. OR CM Punk is going to NJPW.

Those are the only really noteworthy stuff that I could see Meltzer and Bryan really going out to do one big show over. 

For me getting partnerships with NJPW and Stardom on the day would be fucking dreamland stuff.

Really excited to least exciting in this order

1. NJPW/Stardom partnership
2. NJPW partnership
3. Omega going back to New Japan 
4. Punk going to New Japan
5. NXT Japan


----------



## NascarStan

When MJF eventually does turn on Cody I really hope that AEW brings in the Dynasty, outside of the Dark Order there aren't any true heel tag teams in AEW and Hammerstone and Holliday with MJF would be a great heel team


----------



## shandcraig

Does anyone else think SCU is going to do much better as solo. Tag team is ok but they kinda just do the same thing, I liked Daniels as singles and sky i think would be better off as singles. I used to like frankie back in like 2004 TNA lol but i lost that since


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

shandcraig said:


> Does anyone else think SCU is going to do much better as solo. Tag team is ok but they kinda just do the same thing, I liked Daniels as singles and sky i think would be better off as singles. I used to like frankie back in like 2004 TNA lol but i lost that since


I really like Sky’s singles potential. Kazarian is ok, but Daniels never did click with me. Ever.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Scorpio Sky has all the stuff to be mid to upper mid-card.

The SCU gimmick is holding him back a bit IMO - but I think with the tag tournament, he will venture into singles


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

kazarian and daniels are too old imo for singles runs

they move march, keep them as a permanent tag team


----------



## shandcraig

He worked in TNA when he had a beard and was sorta dark. ROH meh didnt feel it


----------



## looper007

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Scorpio Sky has all the stuff to be mid to upper mid-card.
> 
> The SCU gimmick is holding him back a bit IMO - but I think with the tag tournament, he will venture into singles


I don't think Kaz and Daniels have much time left as pro wrestler's, I could imagine Daniels slowly going into a agent role in the next two to three years. 

I definitely think Scorpio Sky has potential as a mid to upper mid card guy. I think SCU and Best Friends are two teams I could see breaking up in the next year and a bit.


----------



## Y.2.J

I think Kaz and Daniels are way better off together.
Scorpio Sky though....I wouldn't mind a solo run. He could be great.

I REALLY want to see a Pentagon solo run.


----------



## captainzombie

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I really like Sky’s singles potential. Kazarian is ok, but Daniels never did click with me. Ever.




I used to be a huge fan of Daniels and feel that letting him and Kaz tag would be the best choice at this point while Scorpio Sky goes off on a single run as an upper mid carder. If you guys see some of his stuff in Championship Wrestling from Hollywood the dude is that good.


----------



## looper007

Y.2.J said:


> I think Kaz and Daniels are way better off together.
> Scorpio Sky though....I wouldn't mind a solo run. He could be great.
> 
> *I REALLY want to see a Pentagon solo run*.


I'm sure we get one once Lucha Bros need a rest from the tag team division.


----------



## Lethal Evans

looper007 said:


> I don't think Kaz and Daniels have much time left as pro wrestler's, I could imagine Daniels slowly going into a agent role in the next two to three years.
> 
> I definitely think Scorpio Sky has potential as a mid to upper mid card guy. I think SCU and Best Friends are two teams I could see breaking up in the next year and a bit.


Yeah I can see this then an SCU reunion when Sky is being beat down on to set up a big tag team match


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That ‘ice in my veins’ thing from Sky has a lot of merch potential


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Scorpio Sky has all the stuff to be mid to upper mid-card.
> 
> The SCU gimmick is holding him back a bit IMO - but I think with the tag tournament, he will venture into singles


Eh, Sky was pretty much a non entity before he joined SCU. His only claim to fame was being Harold in Anger Management skits in WWE.

And I haven't seen much since then to convince me he would thrive as a singles.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> Eh, Sky was pretty much a non entity before he joined SCU. His only claim to fame was being Harold in Anger Management skits in WWE.
> 
> And I haven't seen much since then to convince me he would thrive as a singles.


Maybe not thrive, but be solid in the midcard, playing with the upper tier and a throwaway tv main event here and there?

Watch him dive over the top rope, enter the ring and do the ‘ice in my veins’ motion - and tell me there is not some potential there


----------



## Geeee

TBH I don't think it's a coincidence that JR really plays up Scorpio Sky's athleticism in every match. I think they plan on using him as a singles wrestler TBH.


----------



## Corey

Philly crowd is gonna be fucking rabid tomorrow night. CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Taroostyles

Honestly at this point, SCU just has way more value as a unit than any of the 3 individually. I can see the point with Sky possibly but they are just an act that is always over and just has a great formula.

I wouldn't mess with it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I can't help but to compare SCU with New Day.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk!

If there's a women's match this week on the show, I hope it features someone different. Bea, Britt and Riho are fucking garbage. Britt is almost Aaliyah-NXT worthy. I am enjoying AEW as a whole so far and they have my interest but man, the Women's division is in the toilet. They really need a star in the mould of Tessa, Charlotte, Asuka or even just feature better Wrestlers like Sadie Gibbs for example.


----------



## Aedubya

Sandow joins NWA
I thought it was certain he was gonna go to AEW


----------



## MetalKiwi

DGenerationMC said:


> I can't help but to compare SCU with New Day.


Never thought of that... lol


----------



## Master Bate

Best Friends Victory pls


----------



## looper007

Aedubya said:


> Sandow joins NWA
> I thought it was certain he was gonna go to AEW


Really???? I don't think AEW would have signed him up. The only guy from NWA that they might have signed would be Nick Aldis, and that's it. 

Anyway tonight's show has a tough task, to top last weeks show with Private Paarty vs Bucks and Omega vs Janela on AEW Dark taping both potential TV matches of the year. If they can repeat that on tonights show then it should be good times. I think Lucha Bros vs Jurassic Express and Allin vs Jericho might have a chance of been 4 star matches.


----------



## Oracle

Man at the start of AEW if someone told you Riho would have the best win loss record in all of AEW you'd have a million dollars.

Also cant believe Nyla is 0-3 in singles matches the way shes was built up during that women's battle royal.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Should be a good show for sure. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Aedubya said:


> Sandow joins NWA
> I thought it was certain he was gonna go to AEW


Sandow couldnt get over in TNA. Glad AEW didn't sign him


----------



## Ham and Egger

The card for tonight looks like it will be off the charts. Expecting another great show from AEW tonight!


----------



## TKO Wrestling

I agree, don’t mess with SCU. They are over. None are going to be much individually.


----------



## Freelancer

Tonight will be another great show. Once again, AEW will reaffirm my decision to check myself out of WWE programming.


----------



## Taroostyles

Predictions For Tonight 

Lucha Bros over Jurassic Express

SCU over Best Friends 

Riho vs Britt no contest when Bea and Nyla get involved 

Kenny and Page over Moxley and Pac 

Jericho over Darby 


Lucha and Jurassic is tough to call and had Private Party not gotten the upset last week I would say Jurassic needs the win but I dont see them running the same story 2 weeks in a row. 

SCU and BF is hard to call too but I'm going with the team that still is more well known and will do better at getting Dark Order over in the semis. 

The womens match is setting up a 4 way for Full Gear, nothing more. 

Moxley and Pac will squabble and one of them will leave the other behind or Mox and Omega will brawl all over and Page will pin Pac to even them at 1-1. 

Main event will have insane heat and Darby will come close but ultimately come up short. Inner Circle beats down on Darby til The Elite make the save. 

This might be the best tv episode of any show all year, completely loaded.


----------



## V-Trigger

Sucks that this show is gonna get killed by the Yankees game. Looks like a killer show.

*Predictions*

*Lucha Bros* over Jurassic Express

*SCU* over Best Friends

*Riho *vs Britt

*Kenny and Page * Moxley and Pac

*Jericho*/Darby


For what is worth. Bea is booked for a Stardom show on November 9


----------



## Bland

Great card so far. This card would of been great for their debut show or even Omega & PAge vs PAC & Moxley as the debut main event as Jericho mystery partner angle was ruined in advance. Hopefully each match gets enough time and we get a shock e.g either Britt winning or like S.C.U or Jurassic Express advancing.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

V-Trigger said:


> Sucks that this show is gonna get killed by the Yankees game. Looks like a killer show.
> 
> *Predictions*
> 
> *Lucha Bros* over Jurassic Express
> 
> *SCU* over Best Friends
> 
> *Riho *vs Britt
> 
> *Kenny and Page * Moxley and Pac
> 
> *Jericho*/Darby
> 
> 
> For what is worth. Bea is booked for a Stardom show on November 9


I think Jurassic Express has more of a chance of winning than some people realize. Also don't the Lucha Brothers have a AAA match on the day of the semi-finals? Thought I saw/read that last month. I think the Kenny/Page vs Moxley/Pac match could end in with the 20 minute time limit. How much more can Kenny/Page lose until they can't dig themselves out and are no longer seen as credible challengers for the World Title? Lastly, Dynamite is in Pittsburgh next week right? Could you see them having Britt win the title tonight since they will be in her hometown next week and she would get a great hometown pop as Champion than if she was not? 

You could then have the rematch at Full Gear and Riho could get the belt back there.

Or not.


----------



## V-Trigger

ripcitydisciple said:


> I think Jurassic Express has more of a chance of winning than some people realize. Also don't the Lucha Brothers have a AAA match on the day of the semi-finals? Thought I saw/read that last month. I think the Kenny/Page vs Moxley/Pac match could end in with the 20 minute time limit. How much more can Kenny/Page lose until they can't dig themselves out and are no longer seen as credible challengers for the World Title? Lastly, Dynamite is in Pittsburgh next week right? Could you see them having Britt win the title tonight since they will be in her hometown next week and she would get a great hometown pop as Champion than if she was not?
> 
> You could then have the rematch at Full Gear and Riho could get the belt back there.
> 
> Or not.


I don't think that they should give the title to Britt. She's not as good as people think and you kill Riho's momentum.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Today is the day I’m going to go to sleep and not stay up until 2am to watch this

I take away too much of the enjoyment by being dog tired

I’m going to watch it tomorrow with a nice cup of coffee


----------



## ripcitydisciple

V-Trigger said:


> I don't think that they should give the title to Britt. She's not as t good as people think and you kill Riho's momentum.


I don't think Riho should lose yet either I just wanted to know if the hometown pop factor was a big enough reason to put the belt on Britt. I just found it interesting they have Baker in a title match the week before she/they are in Pittsburgh.


----------



## TripleG

I really wish AEW would get away from doing the singles star tag matches. 

WWE ran those into the ground, and at this point, they just devalue bigger matches for the big shows. 

Do we really need to see Omega and Moxley in a tag match just a couple of weeks before Full Gear?


----------



## rbl85

ripcitydisciple said:


> I think Jurassic Express has more of a chance of winning than some people realize. Also don't the Lucha Brothers have a AAA match on the day of the semi-finals? Thought I saw/read that last month. I think the Kenny/Page vs Moxley/Pac match could end in with the 20 minute time limit. How much more can Kenny/Page lose until they can't dig themselves out and are no longer seen as credible challengers for the World Title? Lastly, Dynamite is in Pittsburgh next week right?* Could you see them having Britt win the title tonight since they will be in her hometown next week and she would get a great hometown pop as Champion than if she was not?
> 
> You could then have the rematch at Full Gear and Riho could get the belt back there.
> *
> Or not.


The best way to make the title look like a joke.

The first champ should loose at a PPV


----------



## captainzombie

TripleG said:


> I really wish AEW would get away from doing the singles star tag matches.
> 
> WWE ran those into the ground, and at this point, they just devalue bigger matches for the big shows.
> 
> Do we really need to see Omega and Moxley in a tag match just a couple of weeks before Full Gear?


Agree, but if they can find a way to not have each other wrestle or even engage then it could work. But I don't even know how they can do that without making the match one sided.


----------



## Disputed

TripleG said:


> I really wish AEW would get away from doing the singles star tag matches.
> 
> WWE ran those into the ground, and at this point, they just devalue bigger matches for the big shows.
> 
> Do we really need to see Omega and Moxley in a tag match just a couple of weeks before Full Gear?


I think if Mox pins Omega tonight it adds into the "Omega is finished" narrative, leading up to Omega going over at Full Gear and getting his "redemption". Match makes less sense if Kenny and Page go over


----------



## TD Stinger

I wonder what they do for the Hangman/Kenny vs. PAC/Mox match.

I mean, neither Mox or PAC should take a pin in this match right now. But at the same time, do you really want to add another loss to Kenny or Hangman right now? I don't see there being a DQ finish or anything, so the question for me is who eats another pin, Kenny or Hangman.


----------



## Sephiroth766

Good news for AEW and NXT is that game 4 of the ALCS has already been postponed. Meaning both shows don't have to compete with the Yankees vs. Astros playing in a tight series.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I think Mox and Kenny leave the match to kill each other, leaving Page to get beat by PAC again. Kenny and Page are having similar bouts of tension with The Bucks about not having The Elite's backs, so now it'd be Page also on Omega's case.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

rbl85 said:


> The best way to make the title look like a joke.
> 
> The first champ should loose at a PPV


Okay. Based on wrestling tropes, could they do it? How big of a factor is that in the world of wrestling that they would consider it for the reaction? Big deal? Not at all? That is all I am trying to get an answer too.

By the way Jericho is likely going to lose his belt on TV. Unless he loses to Cody at FG, which I don't see happening. The reason why is Jericho has a match against Tanahashi at Wrestlekingdom and the thought is unless AEW and NJPW get a working relationship established before then, Tony will take the title off of Jericho before that match.


----------



## TripleG

Can I just say that I love that more and more wrestling shows are moving towards having their matches announced ahead of time? 

AEW, NXT, and even Raw and SD are moving away from "Open with 20-30 minute promo to set up that night's main event" style of format from the Attitude Era. 

It is one of those weird Monday Night War tropes that just wouldn't go away. Its like the experiment with switching the five monkeys out one by one. Everybody just kept doing the same thing, though most of the people that did those things 20 years ago are gone and nobody remembers why it was done in the first place (Enhance evil boss by putting face in unfair situations + keep show unpredictable during ratings war). 

But finally, people seem to be getting "Oh hey, lets actually have a card lined up before the show".


----------



## rbl85

ripcitydisciple said:


> Okay. Based on wrestling tropes, could they do it? How big of a factor is that in the world of wrestling that they would consider it for the reaction? Big deal? Not at all? That is all I am trying to get an answer too.


Can they do it ? Well Nothing is impossible.

And no it would not be a big deal and I think a lot of people would say that they gave the belt to Baker because the next show is in her town.

If they give the belt to Britt just because they want her to have it in her hometown then they're the same than WWE.


----------



## Taroostyles

ripcitydisciple said:


> Okay. Based on wrestling tropes, could they do it? How big of a factor is that in the world of wrestling that they would consider it for the reaction? Big deal? Not at all? That is all I am trying to get an answer too.
> 
> By the way Jericho is likely going to lose his belt on TV. Unless he loses to Cody at FG, which I don't see happening. The reason why is Jericho has a match against Tanahashi at Wrestlekingdom and the thought is unless AEW and NJPW get a working relationship established before then, Tony will take the title off of Jericho before that match.


I would agree that Jericho is likely gonna drop the title on TV probably sometime in December. Full Gear is too soon. 

Now if AEW and NJPW strike a deal then I think they would want Jericho to have the belt at WK and give it that worldwide shine.


----------



## V-Trigger

Jericho is not losing to Tanahashi at the Dome. There's no reason for him to drop the title before WK. He lost to Okada but he was protected. Don't worry about it.


----------



## V-Trigger

TripleG said:


> Do we really need to see Omega and Moxley in a tag match just a couple of weeks before Full Gear?



Yes because you need viewers to tune in, develop the story and give the talent something to do. Tag matches allows them to protect the singles matches.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I wonder if WWE trying to buy NOAH wakes NJPW up from their slumber - and makes them look at an AEW partnership with renewed interest


----------



## Bosnian21

Super hyped for this show, I feel like it could be their best one yet. Predictions:

*Lucha Bros* v. Jungle Express
*SCU* v. Best Friends
*Riho* v. Britt Baker
Omega/Page v. *Moxley/Pac (Moxley pins Page)*
*Jericho* v. Allin


----------



## Mango13

It feels good to be excited for a wrestling show again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is going to be Jungle Express’ big coming out party - they are going to leave today as 90% of the people’s fav tag team

Darby will be a star as well

Can’t wait


----------



## patpat

ripcitydisciple said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that they should give the title to Britt. She's not as t good as people think and you kill Riho's momentum.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Riho should lose yet either I just wanted to know if the hometown pop factor was a big enough reason to put the belt on Britt. I just found it interesting they have Baker in a title match the week before she/they are in Pittsburgh.
Click to expand...

 nah that would be stupid. Britt is literally flopping on her hands meanwhile riho is not only the most popular but tight now ( to everyone's surprise including dave ) one of their biggest TV draw. He even said they got something considerable with her. So yeah dont ruin it already. If anything Gove her a considerable feud with someone like Yuka who she has a personal story with or anyone else.


----------



## AOS

Really looking forward to this show. I predict Lucha Bro’s v Jungle Express to steal the show.


----------



## Taroostyles

V-Trigger said:


> Jericho is not losing to Tanahashi at the Dome. There's no reason for him to drop the title before WK. He lost to Okada but he was protected. Don't worry about it.


I wouldn't say its automatic hes going over Tana, hes 2-3 in 5 matches with NJPW with one those being against Evil who while great is a notch below the top tier. Against Omega, Naito, and Okada hes 1-3. 

With Tana getting his feel good moment last year at WK I do think Jericho is favored but its definitely not a lock.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

I'm hoping we see some Dark Order tonight. They've been absolutely absent (apart from dark). You'd think as the guys who got the Bye, they'd be featured fairly heavily.

Surely they will come out after the SCU BF match. Or even an an interview.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah they are definitely one of their acts that needs some more focus and defining. Right now I feel like people are just apathetic to them.


----------



## V-Trigger

Taroostyles said:


> I wouldn't say its automatic hes going over Tana, hes 2-3 in 5 matches with NJPW with one those being against Evil who while great is a notch below the top tier. Against Omega, Naito, and Okada hes 1-3.
> 
> With Tana getting his feel good moment last year at WK I do think Jericho is favored but its definitely not a lock.


Tana is already on the NJPW Dad phase and Jericho has always been protected in NJPW and only taking L against the very top guys.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

V-Trigger said:


> Tana is already on the NJPW Dad phase and Jericho has always been protected in NJPW and only taking L against the very top guys.


Yeah, they even only gave OKADA a roll up victory on him.


----------



## House of Mystery

Isn't it crazy how just having a couple of good shows & building to the next show with matches announced ahead of time can build goodwill & interest for a program? Keeping things simple doesn't mean it isn't the right way to do things, you know? WWE could learn something in that regard.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah they are definitely one of their acts that needs some more focus and defining. Right now I feel like people are just apathetic to them.


to be honest, i can't really take them seriously in 2019. early to mid 1990s maybe. Either way, they need to be doing something.


----------



## TripleG

The Dark Order is one of those gimmicks that feels off because its so ill defined. 

Why are they dark and spooky? Are they a cult? Are they devil worshippers? What are they? 

That's where promo time could benefit and help people get an idea of what these guys are supposed to be.


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> Jericho is not losing to Tanahashi at the Dome. There's no reason for him to drop the title before WK. He lost to Okada but he was protected. Don't worry about it.


 people dont seem to understand that. Jericho was the first ever challenger for the title but still fought in njpw, they just protected him. There is no way Jericho is going to make the title look bad after months of reigns, he will make sure his "loss" isnt even one or he will simply win....lol 
But he sure as hell isnt dropping the title in December and surely NOT on tv. Lol I keep saying this to people, they wont do big matches or big shit like the world title changing hands on tv this soon. There are different ways to make a good show. 
The proof everyone is screaming about this week's show and there isnt a single ppv worthy match on it.


----------



## Intimidator3

I got the Brothers winning but I expect Jungle Express to pick up a lot of fans tonight.

SCU for the win but I got them on upset alert.

Riho for the win.

Tag match I have no idea. Mox might kick his own partner’s ass. Probably end up in a wild finish but I’ll say Omega and Hangman get the win.

Jericho over a going down with a fight Darby. I expect to see the skateboard again.


----------



## Wakacool

Love the commentary. Can't wait for the third ratings result.

Go Riho! Though admittedly, wants to see the good doctor put the mandible claw on her.
_A real dentist using a real mandible claw._


----------



## Mox Girl

Yay I can watch this live, today is the only day this week I don't have anything to do woohoo :mark:


----------



## taker1986

Looking forward to this, could potentially be the best wrestling TV show we've had all year.

Also don't tease about the AEW/NJPW partnership, I'm shooting my load just thinking about the potential matches we could get if that happened.


----------



## PresidentGasman

The Good Wrestling is on tonight !!


----------



## looper007

taker1986 said:


> Looking forward to this, could potentially be the best wrestling TV show we've had all year.
> 
> *Also don't tease about the AEW/NJPW partnership*, I'm shooting my load just thinking about the potential matches we could get if that happened.


Meltzer and Bryan, knocked it on the head today and said the news hasn't anything to do with AEW sadly.

The rumors going around is NXt Japan been announced and NJPW teaming up with Stardom to promote their shows on NJPW world.

I don't know what the Stardom means for AEW, as Riho and Bea work there. I could see it been like Mox and Jericho deals with NJPW. Outside Japan they only work with AEW and don't wrestle for Stardom shows outside Japan. I wonder if that knocks any chance of more talent from Stardom coming to AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

NJPW should wise-up - WWE is coming for that market and there will come a time they and AEW will need each other


----------



## looper007

LifeInCattleClass said:


> NJPW should wise-up - WWE is coming for that market and there will come a time they and AEW will need each other


NJPW won't be troubled by NXT Japan, WWE is a cult show there. Many seem to think WWE are all powerful in every country. They aren't you know.

I like to see a deal struck up between AEW and NJPW, but I don't see it happening for a few years if at all. 

Did anyone hear that the Game 4 of the ALCS has been postponed. That will be a massive plus hopefully for AEW Dynamite tonight.


----------



## Boldgerg

It's genuinely a strange feeling actually looking forward to and being excited by a weekly wrestling show.

Still not used to it.


----------



## outsiders96

Question for anybody, how much better do u think tv rating would be for aew without nxt on the same night


----------



## Boldgerg

outsiders96 said:


> Question for anybody, how much better do u think tv rating would be for aew without nxt on the same night


You'd have to assume at least 50% of the NXT watchers would be watching Dynamite.


----------



## Taroostyles

Have to say that AEW has created a feeling of excitement for a TV show that I haven't had since atleast the peak days of Impact and even more back to the glory days. 

This company is giving fans what they want and deserve and treating the talent the way they should. It's a crazy concept that taking care of your fans and performers ends up with good results.


----------



## sawduck

Its wrestling night again, looks like a great card too. I am so happy AEW is here, i am enjoying wrestling again for the first time in years


----------



## Boldgerg

Luchasaurus out injured ?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Luchasaurus out injured with a hamstring injury. Stunt will team with Jungle Boy instead.


----------



## TD Stinger

ripcitydisciple said:


> By the way Jericho is likely going to lose his belt on TV. Unless he loses to Cody at FG, which I don't see happening. The reason why is Jericho has a match against Tanahashi at Wrestlekingdom and the thought is unless AEW and NJPW get a working relationship established before then, Tony will take the title off of Jericho before that match.


Jericho doesn't have to lose the title before WK. Mox won the US Title in NJPW before his 1st match in AEW. They just didn't acknowledge it.

The same thing will probably happen at WK. Jericho can still be Champion, he'll just come to the ring without the title and commentary won't acknowledge AEW.


----------



## Derek30

OH lord Marko Stunt instead of Luchasaurus REALLY hurts that match


----------



## looper007

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Luchasaurus out injured with a hamstring injury. Stunt will team with Jungle Boy instead.


I think Lucha Bros can still get a good match out Jungle Boy and Marko Stunt but it won't get anywhere near 4 star range that's for sure. Such a shame, one of the matches I was looking forward too.


----------



## StreetProfitsfan

In a perfect world, Johnny elite debuts tonight. Him and jungle boy goes on and win the tag championships, LuchaSaurus comes back jealous and feuds with them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Darby with the ‘champ’ paint


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184580329715183624


----------



## PavelGaborik

Oh my goodness don't tell me Marko Stunt is going to be on national Television


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PavelGaborik said:


> Oh my goodness don't tell me Marko Stunt is going to be on national Television


Marko Stunt is going to be on National Television.........
......
......


.......

Against Pentagon


How do you NOT want to see that?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Luchasaurus out injured with a hamstring injury. Stunt will team with Jungle Boy instead.


What a fucking terrible replacement.


----------



## rbl85

At least guys wait for it to be announced.


----------



## Taroostyles

Well that sucks but Lucha Bros are definitely going over now


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Darby with the ‘champ’ paint
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184580329715183624


man they need to go the whole way with this guy

Get him up in the rafters ala late 90s Sting. 
Get him to be an equaliser for battling the Inner Circle. 
Like him hanging around backstage nah not needed. Bring the mystery.


----------



## PavelGaborik

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Marko Stunt is going to be on National Television.........
> ......
> ......
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> Against Pentagon
> 
> 
> How do you NOT want to see that?


I don't want to see Marko Stunt period, because he's awful. 

Casuals are going to flip the channel, fast.


----------



## AEWMoxley

optikk sucks said:


> man they need to go the whole way with this guy
> 
> *Get him up in the rafters ala late 90s Sting*.
> Get him to be an equaliser for battling the Inner Circle.
> Like him hanging around backstage nah not needed. Bring the mystery.


They won't be able to find a baseball bat that's shorter than he is.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PavelGaborik said:


> I don't want to see Marko Stunt period, because he's awful.
> 
> Casuals are going to flip the channel, fast.


Fuck the casuals, we’re about to see a man-child get fucking murdered on live tv


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah Pentagon crushing Marko with a package piledriver does sound pretty satisfying but the overall match will definitely be much less now


----------



## birthday_massacre

PavelGaborik said:


> I don't want to see Marko Stunt period, because he's awful.
> 
> Casuals are going to flip the channel, fast.


AEW is not going for casuals, they are going for the true wrestling fans.


----------



## looper007

Taroostyles said:


> Well that sucks but Lucha Bros are definitely going over now


I think they were either way mate. I wouldn't be surprised if this match shocks a few expecting a bad match here. I think this could be the sleeper hit of the night. I think Lucha Bros and Jungle Boy will go all out to make it entertaining.


----------



## rbl85

Did AEW announce anything ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Only marko tweeting this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184598669628268545


----------



## Oracle

Ugh that makes me REALLY wanna skip that match now.

marko is a fucking geek


----------



## AEWMoxley

Marko Stunt appearing on such an important episode.


----------



## TD Stinger

Look casual/non casual talk aside, I'm not gonna act like I'm as pumped for this as I was. You take the big man out that really hurts the dynamic this team had going for it.

But as Marko said, this became the biggest night of his career. And he better hope he's got something special in him on such short notice.


----------



## bradatar

Jesus Christ I was watching for Luchasaurus he’s my favorite god damnit fuck fuck fuck fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Linko

Yea I'm on the pretty obvious boat that no Luchasauras takes the wind out of the sails of this match for me. But, like many have already stated, maybe this is where we see Marko Stunt do something amazing. I really really hope so.


----------



## Taroostyles

Still not ruling out LAX attacking JE and stealing their spot although unlikely


----------



## bradatar

Fuck I can’t describe how angry I am right now. Guess I’m here for Britt Baker which is wild when I don’t care about women’s wrestling usually. Fuck man FUCK LUCHASAURUS snsnsowozbsn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

Before shitting on it, at least see how he does first


----------



## Sir Linko

Reading all of his comments on his tweet and seeing the amount of support he has is now starting to sell this match a bit for me. Really hope he performs well, because if he doesn't, he's going to get totally shit on. But he's gonna have to really make a splash here


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Mike Quackenbush at the taping tonight is cool, guessing WWE didn't get him to hand over that Chikara tape library for the Network. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184593922997346305


----------



## bradatar

birthday_massacre said:


> Before shitting on it, at least see how he does first




No shitting on anything here for me I know nothing about Marko except he has one of the worst looks in the business. I hope he impresses. Sammy was able
to get me believing he’s a fucking heel I HATE so I’m all ears. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazminator

Best of luck to Marko. Hey, injuries happen. 

I doubt Jurassic Express was going to win, anyway. I think AEW is setting up a Lucha Bros.-SCU final.


----------



## Sir Linko

LET'S GO


----------



## birthday_massacre

Love how AEW doesnt fuck around and goes right to a match


----------



## Mox Girl

I've been having issues with my internet for a few days, hopefully it doesn't die during this. Knowing my luck, it'll die when Mox is out there lol.


----------



## bradatar

Sound still sucks fix this shit damnit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Holy fuck look at that crowd lol huge


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Lucha heels :mark:


----------



## Mango13

I love how they just go right into matches after the opening video/pyro.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Pile driver on the ramp damn


----------



## Mox Girl

Trying to make the Lucha Bros come off heelish?


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Ha ha the cameraman got in the way


----------



## PavelGaborik

birthday_massacre said:


> AEW is not going for casuals, they are going for the true wrestling fans.


Something tells me TNT are in it for ratings. Marko Stunt is going to have people flipping the channel.


----------



## TD Stinger

OK, there is no way Lucha Bros vs. SCU isn't the Finals now, right?


----------



## Sir Linko

Lucha vs Best Friends with SCU and JE knocked out due to injuries?


----------



## Mango13

That was a weird switch to that camera, all the camera guy did was spin in a circle lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Mox Girl said:


> Trying to make the Lucha Bros come off heelish?


I thought they should've been heels against The Bucks, so I'm happy.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Either Daniels is retiring or a redemption angle is happening


----------



## bradatar

TheLooseCanon said:


> Lucha heels :mark:



Love them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I love AEW.


----------



## bradatar

They fixed the sound 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl

Yay Trent!!! <3


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

BEST FRIENDS! YAY! I hope they win!


----------



## Stoney Jackson

Legit looked like Penta smashed Daniels’ head there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IamMark

This match will make Scorpio Sky.


----------



## Derek30

Ok I love Best Friends theme


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ok so no mood lighting for this match. please keep it this way


----------



## Natecore

Enjoy Dynamite!

I’m AEW from an H2O/Face2Face/Lagwagon show in Atlanta and will watch later.

Darby vs Jericho :mark:


----------



## Boldgerg

Looks like they have fully ditched the crowd mood lighting ?


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Best friends gimmick is cringe


----------



## Mox Girl

Two piledrivers in the first 6 mins of the show haha :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Chuck Taylor has never heard of a gym
lol


----------



## bradatar

I hate the best friends are they heels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

RubberbandGoat said:


> Chuck Taylor has never heard of a gym
> lol


at least he makes cool sneakers


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ugh I wish I didn't work tonight. Such a great card.


----------



## DGenerationMC

They really are dicks in real life.


----------



## Natecore

bradatar said:


> I hate the best friends are they heels
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t hate. Make a best friend!


----------



## RubberbandGoat

SCU will cost Lucha in the finals. An unknown out of nowhere team will win the tournament


----------



## bradatar

Natecore said:


> Don’t hate. Make a best friend!




All my best friends got banned on here before they could see AEW :Owens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Ok i love hot crowds but chanting this is awesone at the start of a match...


----------



## just_one

Scorpio sky is a star!


----------



## Taroostyles

This match is fucking wild


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Everyone gets over in AEW. So awesome. Hot crowds every week


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL the pop when he got his shoe back :lol


----------



## RapShepard

Nice start with the beatdown, nice to have the Bucks come out and not shy away from their position.


----------



## Sir Linko

HE GOT HIS SHOE BACK AND THE REF THREW IT OUT. Legit though Scorpio looked surprised AF, that was amazing


----------



## ellthom

I would have kept that shoe


----------



## DGenerationMC

:lol


----------



## The XL 2

Crowd is hot for Scorpio Sky


----------



## Mango13

LOL they threw his shoe back


----------



## TheLooseCanon

just_one said:


> Scorpio sky is a star!


Yeah

Everybody is fucking over in AEW

This show shits all over the other garbage.


----------



## Taroostyles

Dont know the angle with Daniels but putting Sky in the match was the right to move


----------



## BrahmaBull247

What if Bischoff debuts tonight ?


----------



## Headliner

Ahhhh that rope flip is so phony. I always hated it when HBK did it.

Scorpio Sky has a lot of good energy.


----------



## Mox Girl

Haha Sky getting booed for interrupting the hug :lol


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Gotta love Phili crowds


----------



## TheLooseCanon

LOL that hug getting the Okada zoom out is hilarious.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Oh burn from Excalibur there lol


----------



## Chan Hung

The one thing I don't like about this company as they do too many close finishes


----------



## just_one

BrahmaBull247 said:


> What if Bischoff debuts tonight ?


Aew doesnt need him


----------



## Chan Hung

This match is just way too long


----------



## TheLooseCanon

BrahmaBull247 said:


> What if Bischoff debuts tonight ?


----------



## Chan Hung

I found myself flipping to NXT lol this match is too long they should cut it already LMAO


----------



## bradatar

TheLooseCanon said:


>




I’ll cum my pants. Blow my load. Paint the walls. Splooge. Etc etc etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Botch, but the botch made it look even more painful lol


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Chan Hung said:


> I found myself flipping to NXT lol this match is too long they should cut it already LMAO


Agreed not a fan of this match


----------



## Headliner

I can't tell if that powerbomb/dropkick combo was botched but it looked brutal.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Wow that was awesome. Crowds make a show! Everything is better in AEW.


----------



## Taroostyles

Great match, Best Friends looked awesome


----------



## JRL

Best Friends really blew that match. They had an advantage.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Chan Hung said:


> I found myself flipping to NXT lol this match is too long they should cut it already LMAO


The fuck? This show has been hot every second so far.

I never click over. Fuck NXT.


----------



## Oracle

Way to many false finishes.


----------



## Mango13

That botch...


----------



## Derek30

Aw too bad they botched that finish. Was a good match


----------



## Chan Hung

Eric coming out and cutting a promo would be awesome


----------



## Boldgerg

Calling a 10 minute match "too long". Jesus.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Chan Hung said:


> I found myself flipping to NXT lol this match is too long they should cut it already LMAO


whattt! That match was awesome! You turned to WWE? Wow!


----------



## Mox Girl

Aw I wanted Best Friends to win lol.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Good match. Botched ending was kind of a boomer but good match nevertheless.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Oracle. said:


> Way to many false finishes.


That’s one of my biggest gripes with AEW, they do too many false finishes


----------



## Taroostyles

Could be the start of a split angle with Daniels being pissed


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Pretty good match but that finish...yeah, no.


----------



## bradatar

That was the best opening match in American wrestling in 2019 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

bradatar said:


> I’ll cum my pants. Blow my load. Paint the walls. Splooge. Etc etc etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not quite Rick Rude same night shit, but if my savior Eazy-E shows up on TNT to say fuck WWE, I'm gonna go ape shit.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Even with that botch, I don't think Lucha Bros' pre-match attack and Scorpio wrestling without shoes will be overshadowed.


----------



## TD Stinger

Fun match, slightly botched finish aside. Sky had a very good performance.


----------



## Stormbringer

Great opener. Sky is a future star!


----------



## RapShepard

Has anybody caught if heels and faces actually come out of different tunnels like old TNA?


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Chan Hung said:


> Eric coming out and cutting a promo would be awesome


Agreed, shooting on the WWE. Definitely would bring more eyes to the product


----------



## Derek30

Oh baby here come some jobbers


----------



## Taroostyles

So Dark Order/SCU is one semifinal. 

Seems like Dark Order should be favored but after the beginning today it seems like a Lucha/SCU final is where they're headed.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Yesss we see jobbers entrances lol


----------



## bradatar

TheLooseCanon said:


> Not quite Rick Rude same night shit, but if my savior Eazy-E shows up on TNT to say fuck WWE, I'm gonna go ape shit.




Just have him say IMMMM BAAAAAAAACCCKKK in an interview with Tony and I may have a seizure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

AEW has jobbers?? NICE!!!! :mark
These 2 better lose asap


----------



## Mox Girl

Man how many tag matches will the show have tonight? :lol


----------



## Soul_Body

bradatar said:


> All my best friends got banned on here before they could see AEW :Owens
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn that's cold blooded.


----------



## Jazminator

Are the Lucha Bros. heels? They're sure acting like it.

SCU is my favorite tag team. I hope they come back later tonight and cost the Luchas their chance for the title. But I suspect it will be SCU-Luchas in the finals.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I know these guys!


----------



## sawduck

RubberbandGoat said:


> SCU will cost Lucha in the finals. An unknown out of nowhere team will win the tournament


I think private party will win it


----------



## The XL 2

What's with all the Bischoff talk? Is there any legs to him possibly show up?


----------



## RubberbandGoat

So far every crowd has been sold out. And you guys were worried lol


----------



## Chan Hung

LAX vs Jobbers! Nice


----------



## RubberbandGoat

sawduck said:


> RubberbandGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> SCU will cost Lucha in the finals. An unknown out of nowhere team will win the tournament
> 
> 
> 
> I think private party will win it
Click to expand...

good pick!


----------



## RapShepard

Mox Girl said:


> Man how many tag matches will the show have tonight?


 lol but at least Ortiz and Santana get a showcase match


----------



## AEWMoxley

They couldn't have done a promo or backstage/outside of the arena segment instead of this irrelevant match?


----------



## RapShepard

They really have to figure out the music. That theme sounds nice, but you can't hear it


----------



## bradatar

Soul_Body said:


> Damn that's cold blooded.




I used the gif as in I’m sucking it in but accepting it. NWO will revive from the ashes one day I’m sure of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Mox Girl said:


> Man how many tag matches will the show have tonight? :lol


I think Teddy Long has secretly taken over


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Boldgerg

RapShepard said:


> They really have to figure out the music. That theme sounds nice, but you can't hear it


Sounds fine tonight. Much louder.


----------



## Chan Hung

LAX hopefully with the squash!!


----------



## Whoanma

Not having to watch ads is the best. :becky


----------



## ellthom

BrahmaBull247 said:


> I think Teddy Long has secretly taken over


Unfortunately he'll never be able to book a 1 on 1 with the Undertaker


----------



## bradatar

ICE (Inner circle enforcement) should fuck these jobbers up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoney Jackson

Former LAX new theme is garbage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit

The XL 2 said:


> What's with all the Bischoff talk? Is there any legs to him possibly show up?



No.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Does anyone know if Turner is actually involved with AEW? Or is it just on his channel?


----------



## Mango13

RapShepard said:


> They really have to figure out the music. That theme sounds nice, but you can't hear it


I thought they had it figured out last week, but here we are with the same issues again


----------



## TD Stinger

Figured this would be a spot for The Dark Order.

I would hope they give them some build up before their match next week.


----------



## Chan Hung

Finally Squash matches!! :mark


----------



## BrahmaBull247

The XL 2 said:


> What's with all the Bischoff talk? Is there any legs to him possibly show up?


He’s been announced for the Starrcast during Full Gear weekend do you never know


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Is the kid dressed as Orange Cassidy in the front row gonna be a weekly mainstay? (I know he was there on at least one of the other shows) If so, I am jealous of that kid's childhood!


----------



## Stormbringer

WHAT A FINISHER!


----------



## Chan Hung

Good Squash I approve
:mj


----------



## RapShepard

Boldgerg said:


> Sounds fine tonight. Much louder.


Disagree


Mango13 said:


> I thought they had it figured out last week, but here we are with the same issues again


Luckily it's a a minor issue, but they got to figure it out at some point


----------



## bradatar

I love ICE (And please name them this)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroostyles

LAX looked great here, good squash use


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ortiz is my new favorite wrestler. Looks like a crazy, Puerto Rican Urijah Faber.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Making that cat pose was very cringe


----------



## Mox Girl

I think the music sounds fine, in fact, right now it's almost as loud as the commentators speaking.


----------



## Sir Linko

Y'all are crazy thinking the music has the same issues. It is much much lowder this week and much clearer. Can't even pay attention to the commentators


----------



## captainzombie

Stoney Jackson said:


> Former LAX new theme is garbage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually it's not too bad IMO.


----------



## Soul_Body

Tag matches and all of them MEAN something. AEW is such a breath of fresh air.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Ha ha Ortiz points to the screen before Jericho shows up


----------



## sawduck

I like lax they got personality


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Backstage segment :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm glad Jericho is getting so much promo time, but I also want Mox to cut a promo eventually


----------



## The XL 2

Chris is almost 50 and still looks like such a star. Incredible.


----------



## Mango13

Sir Linko said:


> Y'all are crazy thinking the music has the same issues. It is much much lowder this week and much clearer.


I have a pretty decent AV Receiver with decent Klipsch speakers/subs and my surround sound is turned up pretty loud and can still barely hear the music.


----------



## bradatar

I fucking love ICE but if you don’t go won’t that name give them something good please because they deserve better then Tito and Ortiz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ortiz :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

Ok we get it, you think you're the best hahah :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RubberbandGoat said:


> So far every crowd has been sold out. And you guys were worried lol


Even if they don't want him full time, to bring him in for 1 appearance tonight is old school Monday Night Wars buzz.

They'd be stupid not to have called him yesterday.


----------



## Seafort

"The Best!" "The Best!"


----------



## Chan Hung

They need more Road TO stuff like this....


----------



## RapShepard

Glad they're keeping the "Road To" style


----------



## bradatar

Holy fuck if they do promos like this...I am marking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

AEW kills it with these hype match promos. Makes it feel like a big deal


----------



## Oracle

I guess Jericho is the mouthpiece for all of them


----------



## Mango13

Brandi wens3


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

Was Cody in a blue Lazarus Pit? Lol.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Ortiz:


----------



## Chan Hung

Amazing PROMO!!!!!


----------



## Alright_Mate

LAX's opponents once were PWG Tag Team Champions.

Used as jobbers tonight but they actually have some credibility on the Indy circuit.


----------



## JRL

lol I'll never get tired of DDP's Dusty impression.


----------



## bradatar

birthday_massacre said:


> AEW kills it with these hype match promos. Makes it feel like a big deal




The dirt company does it very good too but I am LOVING this. DD FUCKING P 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Rex

Oracle. said:


> I guess Jericho is the mouthpiece for all of them


It seema like Jericho the only guy allowed to talk in ghis company.


----------



## Stormbringer

THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST!

Cody Jericho getting a hype package!

What's the probability of the Briscoe Brothers showing up in AEW?


----------



## Chan Hung

Mango13 said:


> Brandi <img src="http://i.imgur.com/zUFISpo.gif" border="0" alt="" title="owens3" class="inlineimg" />


Shes so pretty


----------



## AEWMoxley

This is the stuff they need more of. At least 20 total minutes of these kinds of promos per episode for all of the big feuds.


----------



## RapShepard

They deserve all the credit in the world for their build packages. It just works so damn well


----------



## RubberbandGoat

First time I’ve seen Dustys ex and Cody’s mom. Is that Dustins mom too?


----------



## Trophies

I like how they put MJF's full name up instead of his character initials. :lol


----------



## Sir Linko

Dude, having never watched any of the "road to" promos because I just got into AEW about 10 days ago and had to binge watch all of the PPV's and first week of Dynamite. This is an incredible way to sell a match holy shit.

My only problem is now I think Cody is going to win, which I don't want him to, BUT AT THE SAME TIME I WANT HIM TO. WHAT DO I DO.

Edit: Gave accurate date of just getting into AEW


----------



## AEW_19

That video package was phenomenal


----------



## Roxinius

The people they got writing and shooting these match promos are fucking gold gives the matches a huge feel


----------



## BrahmaBull247

This show has been non stop entertainment


----------



## Mango13

I really hope they don't go the WWE route with a PPV every month.


----------



## Chan Hung

Trophies said:


> I like how they put MJF's full name up instead of his character initials. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Me too funny as fuck


----------



## DGenerationMC

RubberbandGoat said:


> First time I’ve seen Dustys ex and Cody’s mom. Is that Dustins mom too?


No, Cody and Dustin are half-bros.


----------



## Whoanma

A championship belt that looks like a championship belt. Such a refreshing concept. :trolldog


----------



## birthday_massacre

Sir Linko said:


> Dude, having never watched any of the "road to" promos because I just got into AEW about 6 days ago and had to binge watch all of the PPV's and first week of Dynamite. This is an incredible way to sell a match holy shit.
> 
> My only problem is now I think Cody is going to win, which I don't want him to, BUT AT THE SAME TIME I WANT HIM TO. WHAT DO I DO.


I dont think Cody will win. I think they will build up Kenny to beat Jericho some time next year.

I think MJF will turn on Cody to cost him the match and start their feud.


----------



## Taroostyles

That's what promos are supposed to do, make you feel like someone can win even when you know they likely wont, amazing stuff.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Sir Linko said:


> Dude, having never watched any of the "road to" promos because I just got into AEW about 10 days ago and had to binge watch all of the PPV's and first week of Dynamite. This is an incredible way to sell a match holy shit.
> 
> My only problem is now I think Cody is going to win, which I don't want him to, BUT AT THE SAME TIME I WANT HIM TO. WHAT DO I DO.
> 
> Edit: Gave accurate date of just getting into AEW


Nah, Jericho is gonna stay champion for a little while in my opinion


----------



## bradatar

Sir Linko said:


> Dude, having never watched any of the "road to" promos because I just got into AEW about 10 days ago and had to binge watch all of the PPV's and first week of Dynamite. This is an incredible way to sell a match holy shit.
> 
> My only problem is now I think Cody is going to win, which I don't want him to, BUT AT THE SAME TIME I WANT HIM TO. WHAT DO I DO.
> 
> Edit: Gave accurate date of just getting into AEW




Get mad af Jericho when the heel wins dirty like we are supposed to. Holy shit it’s good booking! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85

Roxinius said:


> The people they got writing and shooting these match promos are fucking gold gives the matches a huge feel


Nobody is writing for them


----------



## BrahmaBull247

birthday_massacre said:


> I dont think Cody will win. I think they will build up Kenny to beat Jericho some time next year.
> 
> I think MJF will turn on Cody to cost him the match and start their feud.


I think Mox is gonna beat Jericho


----------



## Stormbringer

Mango13 said:


> I really hope they don't go the WWE route with a PPV every month.


Already said they weren't. I think it's just gonna be 4 or 5.


----------



## bradatar

FUCK YES LETS GOOOOO BRITT

MY FAVORITE

SHE WINS I GET A BAKER SIG 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

Stormbringer said:


> Already said they weren't. I think it's just gonna be 4 or 5.


Good to hear, especially with them being $50 a pop lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Did they make the womens title bigger?


----------



## Mox Girl

RIHO!!! <3

Also what exactly is Britt Baker's character? A dentist who is also a wrestler? :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Cody will win the title at All Out next year. Or maybe a double or nothing


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

Leather Rebel said:


> Ortiz:


That's EXACTLY what I thought of. :lol


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Britt Baker and Riho are fine


----------



## Mango13

I would love for Britt Baker to win here, she wont though.


----------



## Derek30

Riho is a adorable


----------



## Whoanma

Final stage.


----------



## Roxinius

birthday_massacre said:


> Did they make the womens title bigger?


It definitely looked bigger


----------



## patpat

Mango13 said:


> I really hope they don't go the WWE route with a PPV every month.


 nah cody already said its 4 ppv a year. Old WWF system


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Lets go Britt


----------



## bradatar

Mox Girl said:


> RIHO!!! <3
> 
> Also what exactly is Britt Baker's character? A dentist who is also a wrestler? :lol




Yeah what’s wrong with that? Your boy Seth Rollins is a whiny brat who does CrossFit. Her character is fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

AEW has gotten Riho over in a month, and WWE cant get anyoen oever in years


----------



## rbl85

Riho is so small that even a small belt look too big XD

The kawaii level id high


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Which week will it be where Shida comes out and wrecks Riho....


----------



## Rise

They need a better women’s title that thing looks weird.


----------



## Trophies

Has Britt Baker been crying?


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Riho is so cute


----------



## Mox Girl

bradatar said:


> Yeah what’s wrong with that? Your boy Seth Rollins is a whiny brat who does CrossFit. Her character is fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is with the hostility? I wasn't even insulting her, I was asking a genuine question cos I don't know. No need to bring up Seth in here, chill out.


----------



## King Gimp

lmao that ted turner face


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Wonder if Adam Cole will eventually want to come be with his girlfriend


----------



## The XL 2

Lol what were they doing there?


----------



## Leather Rebel

Mox Girl said:


> RIHO!!! <3
> 
> Also what exactly is Britt Baker's character? A dentist who is also a wrestler? :lol


Yes, because she actually is a dentist IRL.
Work yourself into a shoot.


----------



## bradatar

Mox Girl said:


> What is with the hostility? I wasn't even insulting her, I was asking a genuine question cos I don't know. No need to bring up Seth in here, chill out.




I’m sorry I regretted that after sending it. Big Britt guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC

WTF


----------



## birthday_massacre

Why dont they have that female ref doing the womens title match


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Adam Cole is a lucky man, Britt is sexy


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Them under shots of Riho.

:vince


----------



## Chan Hung

Them upskirt views 
:mj


----------



## Mox Girl

Leather Rebel said:


> Yes, because she actually is a dentist IRL.
> Work yourself into a shoot.


Er, what? It was a genuine question, I wasn't trying to be snarky or anything. I don't know much about her, that's why I asked.


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing

Never watched Baker wrestle before, but I'll bet she's a good dentist.


----------



## Mango13

Love the turnbuckle cam.


----------



## Chan Hung

King Gimp said:


> lmao that ted turner face


Yep all.huge and shit lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Cody promo was tremendous. But perhaps that should be for some lesser known roster members? You start giving off that Cody has a God complex after a while.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184629671046111233


----------



## Kabraxal

Britt just doesn’t seem to be that good... has not impressed once in AEW for me.


----------



## Soul Rex

The Japanese girl looks will get killed any time, she so tiny and skinny.


----------



## bradatar

Mox Girl said:


> Er, what? It was a genuine question, I wasn't trying to be snarky or anything. I don't know much about her, that's why I asked.




You’re the only person I’ve ever apologized to on here but yes she’s a Dentist IRL and that’s her gimmick. Works for me. 

My wife is split because she likes Riho ugh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Riho is retaining. Its too early for Britt and Riho is just more over.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Kabraxal said:


> Britt just doesn’t seem to be that good... has not impressed once in AEW for me.


I think a blood feud with Bea could do wonders. Just let them kill each other and maybe Britt comes out of it more badass.


----------



## shandcraig

The belt is not bigger, its just the first time seeing it on someones waist. Its such a nice belt but to small. you cant even read the logo on the belt

Turner face is gold.

Once again the crowds hot

I think 4 ppv is solid! 6 would work to but no more. Happy with 4. That being said all the names have not been amazing. I hope they create better names and one that has a returning prestigious feel


----------



## bradatar

Kabraxal said:


> Britt just doesn’t seem to be that good... has not impressed once in AEW for me.




Other then power moves it can’t be easy to work with a doll. I say this not insulting Riho but she’s tiny.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184629671046111233



They need to sign her for 10 years. She's young as hell and only going to get better.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Britt Baker is soooooooo f’kn bad - its like pulling teeth


----------



## Stormbringer

I'm sorry but Riho's child body is weird to see in a Mickie James skirt. Get her some pants please.



birthday_massacre said:


> Why dont they have that female ref doing the womens title match


Whhhhhyyyy? Is she a gimmick to you?


----------



## Mox Girl

Damn that was a close pin just then.


----------



## birthday_massacre

shandcraig said:


> The belt is not bigger, its just the first time seeing it on someones waist. Its such a nice belt but to small. you cant even read the logo on the belt
> 
> Turner face is gold.
> 
> Once again the crowds hot
> 
> I think 4 ppv is solid! 6 would work to but no more. Happy with 4. That being said all the names have not been amazing. I hope they create better names and one that has a returning prestigious feel


Id stick with 4 until you get more of your roster over then AEW go can with 6


----------



## RapShepard

Their women are eh


Mango13 said:


> I really hope they don't go the WWE route with a PPV every month.


I think they will eventually. They all ready got 4 povs set and 2 annual discounted special shows. They'll be doing something every month sooner than later.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

This match is sloppy because of the language barrier


----------



## Leather Rebel

Mox Girl said:


> Er, what? It was a genuine question, I wasn't trying to be snarky or anything. I don't know much about her, that's why I asked.


I made a joke, no intention of being rude so I'm honestly sorry if you thought it was in that way. 

She is a dentist. Actually, I don't like the gimmick that match.


----------



## Mox Girl

Riho wrestling since she was 9 makes me feel so unmotivated in my own life, she's achieved so much already and she's still so young.


----------



## Lil Uso Vert

Hot show but nothing about the women’s division excites me tbh


----------



## bradatar

You can see how awkward it is for Britt to work with her because of how tiny she is. The American girls are gonna have a difficult time working with these tiny ass Asian chicks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

AEW areana is half of what Raw and SD get but is twice as loud

think about that


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Britt seems so uncertain of everything she tries to do.


----------



## shandcraig

Yeah i like 4 but just think they need to find some good names. I know full gear is more of a reference to the company being in full gear. I assume they wont use it again


----------



## Mango13

Damn she climbed that turnbuckle hella quick lol


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Definitely a botch by Britt, she literally turned herself around


----------



## Chan Hung

Wow. Good match. Impressed. Riho.better today than last week


----------



## birthday_massacre

Awesome finish.


I will say AEW loves roll up finishes though ha ha


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh, that was a NICE reversal. Yay Riho!


----------



## AEW_19

Shit match but good finish


----------



## Mango13

RapShepard said:


> Their women are ehI think they will eventually. They all ready got 4 povs set and 2 annual discounted special shows. They'll be doing something every month sooner than later.



Hopefully if/when that time comes they have some type of streaming service going. The WWE network has ruined me, it's hard for me to pay full price for ppv's anymore.


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing

Ok , that match was really iffy, still pumped for the rest of the show even minus Luchasaurus.


----------



## bradatar

Fucking weak ending. I can’t wait until Britt gets her time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroostyles

Much better match than I expected


----------



## Whoanma

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## DGenerationMC

Nice finish.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

birthday_massacre said:


> Awesome finish.
> 
> 
> I will say AEW loves roll up finishes though ha ha


I like the change ups of pins. I'm tired of seeing every match end with a finisher.


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid match. I like that Riho can pull a roll up out of nowhere to win.


----------



## CoverD

Christ Britt's thigh is as big as Riho's torso.


----------



## Derek30

The women's division will take some time. That was a sloppy first half of the match but it picked up towards the end


----------



## shandcraig

Riho is so good. I told you guys she was the right choice for a first champ. She is a good first champ for the legacy of aew. 


Its crazy how loud the crowd is. That reverse out of the sub got a huge pop

Good old days of a loud crowd engaged


----------



## RainmakerV2

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Britt seems so uncertain of everything she tries to do.


It couldnt be that shes working with a 90 pound child and a big language barrier calling spots, no?


----------



## The XL 2

Bakers makeup is melting. She looks like a clown right now lol. Easy on the damn makeup


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Lol lets go Riho. Good finish.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Fuck that. Two women's title matches and two wrong decisions so far.


----------



## Chan Hung

Riho did better today than last week
:clap


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Yay Riho!


----------



## Seafort

Meanwhile on NXT, I flipped over during a commercial to see how it differed in presentation. I saw four guys (three bald, one with short hair) wrestling. All four had black tights. All in a dark, small venue. Verne Gagne and Ole Anderson would be proud. It looked like this:










Compare that to AEW. The difference is unreal.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Riho is great though - just want 1 match with someone competent against her


----------



## Mango13

Derek30 said:


> The women's division will take some time. That was a sloppy first half of the match but it picked up towards the end


I still can't believe they let Impact sign Tenille Dashwood.


----------



## Seafort

Riho's entrance music is growing on me.


----------



## Boldgerg

ZSJ said:


> Fuck that. Two women's title matches and two wrong decisions so far.


You wanted Nyla Rose to win the title? 

Lol.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

birthday_massacre said:


> Awesome finish.
> 
> 
> I will say AEW loves roll up finishes though ha ha


Yet people crapped on WWE for theirs :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

TheLooseCanon said:


> I like the change ups of pins. I'm tired of seeing every match end with a finisher.


Oh I agree, the only thing I would change is how AEW spams kicking out of moves that should end a match.


----------



## bradatar

Fine with the winner because they won’t have a one week champ but meh I can’t buy into Riho sorry. I hated Nyla the botch but this is tough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

Chris Jericho reminds me a lot of the 90s vibe with some fucking fire. Everyone acts like a soft bed wetter these days. Come on its a show just like tv and movies when we get bad asses LOL


----------



## RapShepard

Mango13 said:


> Hopefully if/when that time comes they have some type of streaming service going. The WWE network has ruined me, it's hard for me to pay full price for ppv's anymore.


I think they're smart enough to know that asking $50 a month is insane. But I do think fan demand and TNT wanting to push B/R Live will lead to a special show a month


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Boldgerg said:


> You wanted Nyla Rose to win the title?
> 
> Lol.


She would have been a much better option than Riho.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Boldgerg said:


> You wanted Nyla Rose to win the title?
> 
> Lol.


Lol Nyla needs released


----------



## Jazminator

I'd like to see Yuka challenge her.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

That fake ass Emma needs work. So does that fake ass Justin credible. Do they not have developmental set up?


----------



## Chan Hung

Seafort said:


> Meanwhile on NXT, I flipped over during a commercial to see how it differed in presentation. I saw four guys (three bald, one with short hair) wrestling. All four had black tights. All in a dark, small venue. Verne Gagne and Ole Anderson would be proud. It looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare that to AEW. The difference is unreal.


All look like create a wrestler, eh?


----------



## birthday_massacre

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Yet people crapped on WWE for theirs :lol


The WWE would have a roll up out of no where and it made no sense. That roll up was reversing a finisher. And like I said, AEW needs to make sure they dont over do it like WWE does.


----------



## shandcraig

I love seeing the arena shots in between commercials because I don't have the commercials


----------



## RainmakerV2

Boldgerg said:


> You wanted Nyla Rose to win the title?
> 
> Lol.


Yeah. If you're gonna go all the way with the first trans woman thing then you go with it. Plus it gives a monster beast for the babyfaces to chase, not this nonsense of these grown women having to sell for 90 pound children. This looks ridiculous.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

RainmakerV2 said:


> It couldnt be that shes working with a 90 pound child and a big language barrier calling spots, no?



Maybe but no I don't think so, Britt seems to have problems doing her own moves and with someone so small, she should be able to maneuver her easier.


----------



## bradatar

My mother and father and law been watching since this started and are as casual as can be and don’t buy into Riho either. I know you people who know and follow Joshi do but this isn’t gonna work long term. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

AEW does have great ad placement for the first few weeks.

They also do a great job keeping the show moving.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

The way Daniels head hit! Was he supposed to be taken out.? Looked like an audible


----------



## Whoanma

shandcraig said:


> I love seeing the arena shots in between commercials because I don't have the commercials


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Save Us Queen Shida


----------



## Stormbringer

Wow, Britt is very rough. She wrestles like she's from the Diva's era.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

sad no luchasaurus


----------



## Mango13

Jurassic Express next :eyeroll


----------



## RapShepard

Welp we know who's jobbing. But this was a dumb decision


----------



## captainzombie

The women's match was much better than I expected. Hopefully with a bit more time the division improves.


----------



## One Shed

Why is there a small child in the ring?


----------



## bradatar

I can’t fuck with this without Luchasaurus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kabraxal

Eh? No Luchasaurus? Blech.


----------



## shandcraig

This is not wwe,developmental is to mold them to its product. Sure some wrestlers need more work but tjey dont need a fucking system. They need billy in and the others guiding them and it will take time. Nothing prepares you for tv like working it and imoroving.


----------



## Trophies

Luchasarus :mj2


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This should be a squash


----------



## Mox Girl

I love Jungle Boy, but already Marko Stunt is annoying me and he hasn't even done anything yet lol.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Jungle boy is cringeworthy


----------



## Chan Hung

Marco Stunt lol
They need to finish this fast haha


----------



## RainmakerV2

Why are they putting Stunt on National TV? No..no..NO..NO.


----------



## bradatar

Holy shit Marko and the woman ref? This shit is gonna have some ACTINNG. At least I get Lucha BROSSSSSSSSS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Jungle boy is a stud. just wait until he turns heel, cuts his hair and wears designer clothes. whew


----------



## Mango13

I just cant with Marko Stunt, dude should not be on a nationally broadcast wrestling show.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Luchasaurus injure that explains why we haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184632136617418752


----------



## RapShepard

The homie Pentagon better fuck Marko up


----------



## shandcraig

Clearly the finals will be lucha bros vs proid and powerful. Lucha bros are insanely over


----------



## SavoySuit

Has there been any storytelling yet? So far just matches...


----------



## Soul Rex

Too many fucking matches.

Where are the segments.


----------



## captainzombie

Where is Luchasaurus?


----------



## sawduck

These two little guys make Daniel Bryan look like the big show, i like jungle boy though


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184632136617418752




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184632550414782464


----------



## RapShepard

captainzombie said:


> Where is Luchasaurus?


Kayfabe thigh injury


----------



## Mango13

Lucha Bros should kill these dudes in like 5 seconds.


----------



## CoverD

Well, it's all but confirmed Lucha Bros are going forward.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Lucha Bro’s better squash these guys


----------



## bradatar

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184632136617418752




My man you’re good with this wanna make me a solid Britt sig w my name? I’ll buy ya a beer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat

TheLooseCanon said:


> Save Us Queen Shida


dammmn Shida is hot!


----------



## shandcraig

There is no developmental system in the wrestling industry, when will people realize that. Wwe just has ots program so they do as wwe wants


----------



## birthday_massacre

SavoySuit said:


> Has there been any storytelling yet? So far just matches...


There has breen story telling. They had some for Cody and Jericho.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Soul Rex said:


> Too many fucking matches.
> 
> Where are the segments.


We already had a promo with Cody and Brandi. Keep up. The more matches the merrier.


----------



## Mox Girl

I think with the way this show is laid out, that the Mox tag match will be more of a segment than a match, it might not last too long.


----------



## JRL

Without Luchasarus my interest in this match drops. I like his dynamic with Jungleboy. Replacing him with Marko isn't as fun.


----------



## bradatar

RapShepard said:


> The homie Pentagon better fuck Marko up




Plz don’t make this close make them get killed and in a few weeks when Luchasaurus comes back they can get revenge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawduck

Lucha bros are awesome


----------



## birthday_massacre

shandcraig said:


> There is no developmental system in the wrestling industry, when will people realize that. Wwe just has ots program so they do as wwe wants


The peforance center is developmental system. You just dont see them on TV. NXT is where they go before they get called up.


----------



## Chan Hung

Thoughts on the 1st hour so far??


----------



## King Gimp

LMAO


----------



## BrahmaBull247

I love The Lucha Bros


----------



## Whoanma

Escúchame dice. Dí algo más, hombre.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Chan Hung said:


> Thoughts on the 1st hour so far??


Thought it was great. it flew by. I thought all the matches were soild. 8/10 for the first hour


----------



## RainmakerV2

This is fucking nonsense. Cmon. Get it over with.


----------



## DOTL

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah. If you're gonna go all the way with the first trans woman thing then you go with it. Plus it gives a monster beast for the babyfaces to chase, not this nonsense of these grown women having to sell for 90 pound children. This looks ridiculous.


But wouldn't that change the entire women's division into 90 pound children?

No one in the roster can realistically beat Rose.


----------



## bradatar

Marko better die 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl

Marko is really annoying lol. It sucks that Luchasaurus got hurt


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I think they turned Lucha Bros heel at the beginning just for the night since they had to go against these 2 kids and destroy them.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

This kid just graduate high school or what?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I want to see a 3 way Shida, Yuka and Riho for the Womans title. That's there best 3 women in my opinion.


----------



## Mango13

The female ref is taller and more buff then this geek Marko


----------



## Trophies

Who's child is in the wrestling ring?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

bradatar said:


> My man you’re good with this wanna make me a solid Britt sig w my name? I’ll buy ya a beer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not good with this lol I get the gifs from TDE Wrestling twitter account. I just convert it to a gif


----------



## Stoney Jackson

Seriously how can you put this little goofball in the ring with the Lucha Bro’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC

Chan Hung said:


> Thoughts on the 1st hour so far??


Not as strong as the last two shows, but I'm sure things will pick up in a big way in the next hour.


----------



## SavoySuit

Who is this child in the ring?


----------



## One Shed

latinoheat4life2 said:


> This kid just graduate high school or what?


Middle.


----------



## Whoanma

They called them kids as well. :beckylol


----------



## Soul Rex

ZSJ said:


> We already had a promo with Cody and Brandi. Keep up. The more matches the merrier.


This show should be 70% promos and segmengts, 30% matches.

Fuck matches.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I want to see a 3 way Shida, Yuka and Riho for the Womans title. That's there best 3 women in my opinion.


I want to see a 4 way, with me as the final member.


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing

Damn man, I didn't know who Marco was. This episode is losing me quick. First two were great


----------



## Leather Rebel

Pentagon should be world title contender. Hope he doesn't stick in the tag team scene for too long.


----------



## La Parka

this should've been a brock lesnar like squash match.


----------



## Mango13

He is actually getting offense in....this is fucking awful


----------



## RapShepard

That was a dope tag move


----------



## birthday_massacre

i love how AEW actual has tag team moves


----------



## Stormbringer

shandcraig said:


> Clearly the finals will be lucha bros vs proid and powerful. Lucha bros are insanely over


I don't think LAX is in the tournament


----------



## Boldgerg

Soul Rex said:


> ZSJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already had a promo with Cody and Brandi. Keep up. The more matches the merrier.
> 
> 
> 
> This show should be 70% promos and segmengts, 30% matches.
> 
> Fuck matches.
Click to expand...

Riiiiiiight...


----------



## King Gimp

I legit wanna throw Marko through a plate glass window


----------



## One Shed

Getting to hear Cornette rant about this Friday makes it almost worth it.


----------



## Whoanma

Mango13 said:


> He is actually getting offense in....this is fucking awful


:heston


----------



## AEW_19

????????


----------



## RainmakerV2

DOTL said:


> But wouldn't that change the entire women's division into 90 pound children?
> 
> No one in the roster can realistically beat Rose.


Is Awesome Kong retired? Sadie Gibbs is a big tough chick. Then they follow it up with a guy who looks like hes in middle school actually beating up the Lucha Bros. Lmao.


----------



## Trophies

Female ref has shits bigger than Stunt.


----------



## Oracle

Fucking lucha bros selling to this fucking geek. 

criminal


----------



## bradatar

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I'm not good with this lol I get the gifs from TDE Wrestling twitter account. I just convert it to a gif




Shitttt


If anyone is any good and will make me a sig pls pm me I’ll love you forever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

TheLooseCanon said:


> I want to see a 4 way, with me as the final member.


A man can dream lol


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Your tongue sounds surprised? What is JR talking about ?


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Soul Rex said:


> This show should be 70% promos and segmengts, 30% matches.
> 
> Fuck matches.


It most certainly should not. You have your numbers reversed. If you want to watch 20 minute promos go watch another company's shows.


----------



## Buhalovski

Im sorry but Marko Stunt shouldnt be on TV.


----------



## deepelemblues

there needs to be less of this type of match


----------



## birthday_massacre

See that move should have ended the match. NO way Marko should be kicking out of that


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing

Never should have kicked out of that


----------



## Chan Hung

OH NO they're going to be in Corpus Dec 18...not even WWE did well in CC ?


----------



## IamMark

in the meantime....lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184634403487506437


----------



## Boldgerg

Marko needs to fuck off.


----------



## captainzombie

Leather Rebel said:


> Pentagon should be world title contender. Hope he doesn't stick in the tag team scene for too long.


Agreed, Pentagon should be wrestling for the World title after the Lucha Bros. are done being a team. Pentagon is freaking special in the ring.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*WTF*


----------



## Swan-San

kmt marco should not be kicking out of shit


----------



## Chan Hung

This company does too many false finishes.


----------



## One Shed

This is going two segments?!? Ridiculous. So much for Tony's promise not to put any of the silly stuff on TV.


----------



## Stoney Jackson

I’m pretty bugged out right now to think anyone wants to see this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar

Marko is embarrassing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

Why is this still going? this is the type of shit they need to stay away from.


----------



## RainmakerV2

They're actually going to give these ANOTHER segment? Lmao. Oh Jesus


----------



## Trophies

Damn. This match getting PIP? Waste of time.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Why are the lucha bro’s selling for these geeks ?


----------



## Cult03

The fact that Jungle boy and Marko Stunt haven't been squashed by the Lucha Bros is an absolute joke. I'm sure numerous people will attempt to justify it, but this is fucking dumb.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I'm all about different sizes and shapes for wrestlers, but I just can't buy that poor guy Stunt. I'm sure that it kills Pentagon that have to sell for that little guy.


----------



## birthday_massacre

watching AEW makes me want to DL WWE2k19 again just to get a roster full of AEW CAWs lol


----------



## deepelemblues

AEW still figuring out pacing i guess

shorter matches especially ones that should be squashes like this would be an answer

you can feel JR and Tony's disinterest and inability to suspend their disbelief with this match


----------



## AEW_19

That kick out was so stupid but fucking funny.


----------



## bradatar

Especially against an elite team like The Lucha Bro’s. Stunt should be getting tossed into the bleachers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle

Ridiculous match. 

no way marko should kick out of that


----------



## La Parka

two guys who have won world titles in other companies struggling to beat a tag team that weighs less than most 8th graders


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Mango13 said:


> Why is this still going? this is the type of shit they need to stay away from.


Agreed this match should of been over, we need more promo segments too. This will chase viewers away..


----------



## Stoney Jackson

Have they started a “this is wrestling” chant yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

Hey i haven't noticed any mood lighting!! Makes the show way more lively when you actually can see the crowd's reactions and faces not some weird colour


----------



## RainmakerV2

This company has a serious virus of "everyone getting their shit in."


----------



## Chan Hung

Long ass match. Should been over long ago. Come on AEW ...not all need to be 10 to 20 fucking min


----------



## DGenerationMC

Is the story here supposed to be that Lucha Bros are dragging out this match and doling out punishment to be dicks? Not taking their opponents seriously?


----------



## SavoySuit

Why don't they just pin the child?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

For casuals I would agree Marko would be unwatchable. I'm not a casual though so I can enjoy it but if they want a broad audience he's going turn people off.


----------



## Mango13

bradatar said:


> Especially against an elite team like The Lucha Bro’s. Stunt should be getting tossed into the bleachers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Right when the bell rang they should of killed Marko and the match should of been over. Anything past that and we get the retarded mess we are currently watching.


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> Hey i haven't noticed any mood lighting!! Makes the show way more lively when you actually can see the crowd's reactions and faces not some weird colour


I've said this long ago...they dont use a lot like WWE


----------



## Kabraxal

I’ll give that little guys some props... he’s taking a good beating.


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing

This company is wrestling based and these last two matches have been shitty. Hoping for a real strong ending, but even the main is going to have a really undersized spot monster. I'll give Darby a chance tho, havnt seen much of him. Not trying to hate, I'm really pulling for AEW to be good.


----------



## rbl85

Marko is getting obliterate


----------



## Derek30

They were put in a tough spot with the Luchasaurus injury. Real shame about Marko Stunt. I think they had/have big plans for Jurassic Express


----------



## DOTL

RainmakerV2 said:


> Is Awesome Kong retired? Sadie Gibbs is a big tough chick. Then they follow it up with a guy who looks like hes in middle school actually beating up the Lucha Bros. Lmao.


lol Rose is a biological man. A big one. 

My point here is that your complaint is laughable when you consider the context.


----------



## shandcraig

Lol so is the orange cassidy mini kid traveling to every show now


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

The match shouldnt even as long as this commercial with freaking stunt in it.


----------



## Chan Hung

End this shit. Lol
Fuck this short geek


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Bitch bitch bitch. Jesus H Christ this place is no fucking fun any more. I’m out.


----------



## Cyberdemon

This match should have ended already.

No way in hell Marko and Jungle Boy could last this long against the Lucha Bros.


----------



## Sir Linko

AEW didn't seem to audible correctly out of this match. Once Luchasauras was out they should have cut the match time in half.

This is just an unfortunate situation for AEW and hopefully stuff like this (if it happens again) gets better down the road. People wouldn't be so angry if Luchasauras was wrestling tonight


----------



## RainmakerV2

And the Luchas destroying the little fucker(which I assume is the story here) happens during commercial with no commentary to sell it LMAO. So bad.


----------



## Stormbringer

Chan Hung said:


> This company does too many false finishes.


Wrestling in general has too many. :shrug


----------



## Derek30

Pentagon is such a star


----------



## deepelemblues

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Bitch bitch bitch. Jesus H Christ this place is no fucking fun any more. I’m out.


this is not good

what is next will probably be good


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I'm sorry but they can't put Marko back in the ring anymore. That's indie shit and the 2019 version of a 2009 WWE Divas match.


There's no way they should get a pass for this. Keep him as a mascot, cheerleader or whatever the fuck but you dumb your product down by having him be competitive, not in terms of getting his shit in but actually lasting a lot longer than he should be.


It's ridiculous.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Soul Rex said:


> This show should be 70% promos and segmengts, 30% matches.
> 
> Fuck matches.


Agreed, they are gonna chase off any and all casuals if they keep this format


----------



## patpat

Fuck off with that shir, pin stunt and get away with it 
No mistake I am not one to brag about size and shit like that , but get that dude off the tv, you cant make everyone stars aew, you just cant give up on trying to do that 
Stunt needs to fuck off


----------



## Geeee

holy shit. why did they do that ridiculous move during the commercials? That was the craziest shit I've seen LOL


----------



## shandcraig

Oh my bad and to bad


----------



## bradatar

I can’t with this match AEW you’re pissing me off now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swan-San

this is so stupid, bury stunt, and do a promo segment, making this competitive just burries the lucha bros for what reason? to put over this child? he's annoying af


----------



## Leather Rebel

They need to fix the sound of the ring. Corner spots don't sound at all.


----------



## Chan Hung

So many fucking false finishes lmao


----------



## Stoney Jackson

A lot of stuff this episode for Maffew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues

pentagon and this small child makes it look like AEW is broadcasting child abuse

or a karate kids ripoff movie


----------



## RainmakerV2

DOTL said:


> lol Rose is a biological man. A big one.
> 
> My point here is that your complaint is laughable when you consider the context.


Riho vs. Rose was an absolutely STUPID match anyway. Rose was the lesser of two evils. Thats all.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I hope they can fit the rest of the show in.

This should have been a squash and let Jericho have more time.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Cyberdemon said:


> This match should have ended already.
> 
> No way in hell Marko and Jungle Boy could last this long against the Lucha Bros.


The match would have been perfect if he ended wiht that crazy move on Mark )not sure what its called).


----------



## Kabraxal

Jungle Boy has something... if Luchasaurus was here this match would be off the charts.


----------



## AEW_19

Fucking end it ?


----------



## Mango13

Glad to see people shitting on Marko....When I brought up I didn't like him in a thread people jumped down my throat. Glad to see there are more people on here that just dont accept everything AEW puts out.


----------



## Chan Hung

Swan-San said:


> this is so stupid, bury stunt, and do a promo segment, making this competitive just burries the lucha bros for what reason? to put over this child? he's annoying af


They want sympathy for the geek.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

And this is AEW’s first flaw....These two geeks competing with two legit stars


----------



## Soul Rex

ZSJ said:


> It most certainly should not. You have your numbers reversed. If you want to watch 20 minute promos go watch another company's shows.


No you go fucking watch another company and your gay in ring work fetish.

We want AEW to be good, we want promos and segments, we demand it.


----------



## Godfryd

How many commercial breaks can a TV show get in The US?...


----------



## SavoySuit

this match is terrible.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Lil' Orange Cass in front row.

Plant Cassidy.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Marko Stunt needs to be kept off Television for good.


----------



## Chan Hung

Bright lights no mood lighting. BUT theyll need mood lighting Dec 18 for Corpus
:mj2


----------



## patpat

Fucking END IT 
My god I cant stand marko stunt, you cant make everyone into a big deal. He is a geek end it fuck it


----------



## Stormbringer

They gotta stop missing these dives to the ramp side. Need another pair of hands in the booth.


----------



## Taroostyles

This match would have been awesome with Luchasaurus, they were in a tough spot. 

It was still pretty good but everybody hates Marko


----------



## DGenerationMC

So.............I guess the purpose of all of this was to turn Lucha Bros heel?


----------



## Mango13

Thank god that's over. Should of ended 10 fucking minutes ago.


----------



## RainmakerV2

That was retarded. My intelligence was insulted and I thought that was what AEW promised to not do.


----------



## Stoney Jackson

PavelGaborik said:


> Marko Stunt needs to be kept on Television for good.




Spelled “off” wrong bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar

Marko built no sympathy at all there. I wanted that to end and not because I felt bad for him. I woulda felt better if they threw him in a dumpster and rolled it off a cliff ten seconds in. Lol @ ANYONE defending that dog shit that went three breaks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Best Bout Machine

That was a much better match than I was expecting. It was fun.


----------



## SavoySuit

Meltzer: 4 stars.


----------



## Chan Hung

The show has been okay but I'm afraid ratings will be less than 1 million

This tag match looks.good as fuck


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mox or Pac can't take a pin right now, so Hangman should take the L from Mox.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Lucha Bros could use a hot female Latina manager. Ivaliesse.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

ZSJ said:


> That was a much better match than I was expecting. It was fun.


No, those geeks should not of been able to compete with the Lucha Bro’s


----------



## Trophies

This tag match wens3


----------



## Oracle

Imagine being a pro wrestler and being told you have to sell to a fucking midget.


----------



## Beatles123

Good match, Marko's better than yall say.


----------



## shandcraig

Pen is so good that he should go for the world belt way down the road after he over does the tag division


----------



## rbl85

BrahmaBull247 said:


> And this is AEW’s first flaw....These two geeks competing with two legit stars


Jungleboy is not a geek


----------



## DGenerationMC

The next 50 minutes have got to deliver big.


----------



## birthday_massacre

bradatar said:


> Marko built no sympathy at all there. I wanted that to end and not because I felt bad for him. I woulda felt better if they threw him in a dumpster and rolled it off a cliff ten seconds in. Lol @ ANYONE defending that dog shit that went three breaks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like I said if the match ended at that one spot on Marko that looked like a finisher, id have to complaints but everything after that should never have happened.


----------



## Mango13

This match right here should be fucking amazing


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing

Ok, here we go. This should be a banger


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Omega and PAC :mark

Business is about to pick up!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

As far as I'm concerned, this is the worst match in AEW history.


I mean, from a visual standpoint, you squash John Silver & Alex Reynolds, despite passing the eye test a helluva lot better than Marko, who gets his shit in and kicks out of something he had no business kicking out of.


That's the worst part about the match. The fuck is he kicking out for? At least have Jungle Boy break up the pinfall.


Thankfully, a real tag team match is about to start because, ugh, that was atrocious.


----------



## Mango13

ZSJ said:


> That was a much better match than I was expecting. It was fun.





Beatles123 said:


> Good match, Marko's better than yall say.



:Out


----------



## BrahmaBull247

rbl85 said:


> Jungleboy is not a geek


Lol his gimmick is childish and lame


----------



## bradatar

Beatles123 said:


> Good match, Marko's better than yall say.




We don’t get along usually but again we won’t. He’s a fucking midget and sucks and I don’t call vanilla midgets that word but he is trash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC

I swear PAC's entrance sounds like Nitro's last theme song.


----------



## Boldgerg

Moxley's theme is just fucking terrible.

Proper WWE 2K CAW theme.


----------



## DOTL

RainmakerV2 said:


> Riho vs. Rose was an absolutely STUPID match anyway. Rose was the lesser of two evils. Thats all.


Man. The difference in size between Rhio and the rest of the womens division is smaller than that of Rose and everyone else. Kong may look big, but Rose has muscle mass. Not just fat. Rose getting beat by anyone in this division is equally as unbelievable as with Rhio.

All's the same.


----------



## One Shed

Hopefully this washes the bad taste out of everyone's mouths. At least they are keeping Mox as a tweener.


----------



## Cult03

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> For casuals I would agree Marko would be unwatchable. I'm not a casual though so I can enjoy it but if they want a broad audience he's going turn people off.


Plenty of non-casual fans on here saying it was shit. That was a joke no matter which way you justify it. Stunt going toe to toe with Pentagon Jr is akin to Hornswoggle winning the cruiserweight title.


----------



## Kabraxal

Outside of the opener and the Cody video, this shoe has been pretty bad.


----------



## Chan Hung

Did Jim Ross just say this was the main event LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre

Wait did JR just say this is the main event? There is still the Jericho title match?


----------



## Geeee

Oracle. said:


> Imagine being a pro wrestler and being told you have to sell to a fucking midget.


The Lucha Bros work in Mexico where Midget wrestling is huge. I'm sure they've sold for wrestlers even smaller than Stunt LOL


----------



## patpat

There is a bit too much matches one after the other, they need to put more stuffs in between. 
Also my god I hate marko stunt now, why did you gave up on us luchasaurus?!


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> Thoughts on the 1st hour so far??


Outside of the women highly enjoyable


----------



## Chan Hung

Boldgerg said:


> Moxley's theme is just fucking terrible.
> 
> Proper WWE 2K CAW theme.


In fairness his WWE theme was generic lol
:mj


----------



## deepelemblues

40 minute main event with mox

ill take it 

lol good OLD jr


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kabraxal said:


> Outside of the opener and the Cody video, this shoe has been pretty bad.


They have a good main event scene, but their midcard and womens divisions are absolute poo.


----------



## bradatar

Ok they’ll do good here and that geek will get killed by Jericho in the main event so I’ll be happy. Don’t do what I just watched again AEW, fuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberdemon

I wasn't at all pleased on how long the tag team match went. Marko and Jungle Boy looked like little kids competing against Lucha Bros, who would be no match for them.

It sucked that Luchasaurus got injured before the match. Bad timing for him and tonight's event. He would made a difference against Lucha Bros. with his size and athleticism.


----------



## shandcraig

I don't get it most of the night so far I've had no crowd mood lighting and now they kill it this stupid blue lighting three quarters into the show. I don't understand that


----------



## Boldgerg

Chan Hung said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moxley's theme is just fucking terrible.
> 
> Proper WWE 2K CAW theme.
> 
> 
> 
> In fairness his WWE theme was generic lol
> <img src="https://i.imgur.com/0422WLX.png" border="0" alt="" title="Jordan" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

It was, but it was better than this shite.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Stoney Jackson said:


> Spelled “off” wrong bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely did. 

He's awful.


----------



## Oracle

Kabraxal said:


> Outside of the opener and the Cody video, this shoe has been pretty bad.


Probably there weakest show so far


----------



## Stormbringer

Soul Rex said:


> This show should be 70% promos and segmengts, 30% matches. Fuck matches.





BrahmaBull247 said:


> Agreed, they are gonna chase off any and all casuals if they keep this format


Fuck this noise. These shows are top notch and are selling out in minutes to hours. They have a tremendous guaranteed following already *AND IT'S ONLY BEEN 3 SHOWS!* Let this show grow naturally while giving everyone what they want for now.


----------



## RainmakerV2

bradatar said:


> Ok they’ll do good here and that geek will get killed by Jericho in the main event so I’ll be happy. Don’t do what I just watched again AEW, fuck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh God, Allin is gonna go 20 with Jericho and "take him to the limit" isnt he.


Ugh. I want this company to succeed. I do. But Jesus.


----------



## King Gimp

almost dead justin lol


----------



## Soul Rex

Dude Moxley is an elite character they should be squishing his mic skills and charisma much more.

Not just throw him in a bunch of random matches. Fuck this company already.


----------



## Whoanma

Mox is talking.


----------



## Chan Hung

Now this match has my interest and attention!!


----------



## JRL

Hey Page ditched the chaps. Now he looks less like a stripper.


----------



## bradatar

Stormbringer said:


> Fuck this noise. These shows are top notch and are selling out in minutes to hours. They have a tremendous guaranteed following already *AND IT'S ONLY BEEN 3 SHOWS!* Let this show grow naturally while giving everyone what they want for now.




One of my best friends got like 7th row for 20 bucks today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Jungle Express/Luch Bros was a fun match. Don't get all the hate for him.

Also can I say that I love Pac.


----------



## birthday_massacre

patpat said:


> There is a bit too much matches one after the other, they need to put more stuffs in between.
> Also my god I hate marko stunt now, why did you gave up on us luchasaurus?!


yeah if they cut 3-5 mins off every match, they could use that time for promos and skits to help get stories over.


----------



## shandcraig

Lol mox getting lit during commerical break


----------



## Taroostyles

RainmakerV2 said:


> Oh God, Allin is gonna go 20 with Jericho and "take him to the limit" isnt he.
> 
> 
> Ugh. I want this company to succeed. I do. But Jesus.


Good thing they are succeeding.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

RainmakerV2 said:


> Oh God, Allin is gonna go 20 with Jericho and "take him to the limit" isnt he.
> 
> 
> Ugh. I want this company to succeed. I do. But Jesus.


Agreed, this company is making it hard to root for with these decisions. Allin shouldn’t even be getting a title shot, dude is a short shorts wearing doofus


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Nah, this match is gonna suck too, because, you know, Pac. And Page is nobody. 
Next match will suck too because Darby has no business in a title match. And don’t forget Jericho dad-belly. 
Fucking people would rather shit on everything instead of just trying to enjoy the show. 
And what the absolute fuck with needing more promos and and less wrestling? Fuckouttahere with that horseshit, it’s not MTV, it’s not MMA, it’s fucking WRESTLING. 

I should know better than to come into this shithole while I’m trying to enjoy a motherfucking wrestling show. 

Enjoy your fucking bitchfest, I’m done.


----------



## bradatar

RainmakerV2 said:


> Oh God, Allin is gonna go 20 with Jericho and "take him to the limit" isnt he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh. I want this company to succeed. I do. But Jesus.




The skateboard geek who weighs as much as Ellsworth is gonna put Jericho to the test but he has “such a great story and is such a good guy!”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kabraxal

RainmakerV2 said:


> They have a good main event scene, but their midcard and womens divisions are absolute poo.


And the lack of promos and vignettes hurt... we should be getting to know the lesser known talent. They’ve gone to “anti soap opera” and are starting to look like a trumped up indy show. 

I dunno... maybe just watching NWA Powerrr has made me realise what has been missing from modern wrestling.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I'm starting to growing on Adam Page. Hope they give him more promo time tho.


----------



## shandcraig

Props to this fucking hot crowd


----------



## The3

All those indy guys need to look at a guy like Daniel Bryan , Daniel work on his character ,promos , and in-ring storytelling...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The GOAT Kenny Omega. This is why I watch AEW.


----------



## bradatar

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Nah, this match is gonna suck too, because, you know, Pac. And Page is nobody.
> Next match will suck too because Darby has no business in a title match. And don’t forget Jericho dad-belly.
> Fucking people would rather shit on everything instead of just trying to enjoy the show.
> And what the absolute fuck with needing more promos and and less wrestling? Fuckouttahere with that horseshit, it’s not MTV, it’s not MMA, it’s fucking WRESTLING.
> 
> I should know better than to come into this shithole while I’m trying to enjoy a motherfucking wrestling show.
> 
> Enjoy your fucking bitchfest, I’m done.




Bye go watch EVOLVE and other midget shit. When you get to the big time we expect quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

Its not lack of promos thats been missing but how its done. Power feels so real when they cut promos .


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## deepelemblues

mox girl definitely a fan of mox's ring attire


----------



## BrahmaBull247

We need more promos to establish characters. Nothing but matches is boring


----------



## birthday_massacre

Kabraxal said:


> And the lack of promos and vignettes hurt... we should be getting to know the lesser known talent. They’ve gone to “anti soap opera” and are starting to look like a trumped up indy show.
> 
> I dunno... maybe just watching NWA Powerrr has made me realise what has been missing from modern wrestling.


Ill take this over teh stupid shit Raw and SD do


----------



## Alright_Mate

Kabraxal said:


> Outside of the opener and the Cody video, this shoe has been pretty bad.


That's what you get when they yet again showcase their shit Women's division and Luchasaurus gets unfortunately injured.


----------



## Taroostyles

I knew all the stans were gonna come out and make the Marko thing seem like the sky was falling.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kabraxal said:


> And the lack of promos and vignettes hurt... we should be getting to know the lesser known talent. They’ve gone to “anti soap opera” and are starting to look like a trumped up indy show.
> 
> I dunno... maybe just watching NWA Powerrr has made me realise what has been missing from modern wrestling.


The only one was for Cody. Like yeah, it was well done, but do we need a background on Cody? Comes off self indulgent.


----------



## Chan Hung

Who's taking the loss today folks???
:hmm


----------



## bradatar

Just telling you the casuals telling me Hangman is making the girls pussys wet. He’s gonna be a super star 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cult03

I can't wait to watch NXT after this


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn that could broke his back!!!!!


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing

Loving The Bastard


----------



## deepelemblues

:wow


----------



## Chan Hung

All.of these 4 at least look legit


----------



## bradatar

Chan Hung said:


> Who's taking the loss today folks???
> :hmm




Omega and Hangman taking another L isn’t going to look good. Heels can afford the loss as far as records go, but I could see them going further with Omega and Hangman continuing to lose. I still think they’re gonna get Hangman over as a heel. He’s too fucking good to be doing country boy cowboy face. Needs edge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroostyles

Cult03 said:


> I can't wait to watch NXT after this


Says alot that you chose to watch this over NXT even though all you do is shit on it.


----------



## DOTL

Wait. Were people actually bitching about Marko Stunt? Dude's an established member of the JE and Luchasaurus was injured.

Be reasonable people.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Cult03 said:


> I can't wait to watch NXT after this


What's NXT?


----------



## Kabraxal

Alright_Mate said:


> That's what you get when they yet again showcase their shit Women's division and Luchasaurus gets unfortunately injured.



And outside of a few wrestlers, they have shown no drive to give us reasons to give a damn about there roster. It’s actually very similar to WWE in that regard. They throw matches out there with little build, give only a few promo time, and are just hoping the audience stays invested. Sorry, I no longer have the energy to pump myself up for any promotion after a decade of letdown. AEW has to start earning it.


----------



## deepelemblues

DOTL said:


> Wait. Were people actually bitching about Marko Stunt. Dude's an established member of the JE and Luchasaurus was injured.
> 
> Be reasonable people.


Reason ends at Marko Stunt hanging with Pentagon Jr or Fenix for longer than 30 seconds


----------



## Soul Rex

Reggie Dunlop said:


> .
> And what the absolute fuck with needing more promos and and less wrestling? Fuckouttahere with that horseshit, it’s not MTV, it’s not MMA, it’s fucking WRESTLING.
> 
> .


Wretling is not about fucking wrestling, everybody should know that.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Cult03 said:


> I can't wait to watch NXT after this


That sounds like a colossal waste of time.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

mox and pac working together is interesting. mox is lookin more heel even with his style of rasslin


----------



## ellthom

shandcraig said:


> Its not lack of promos thats been missing but how its done. Power feels so real when they cut promos .


Agree. Powerr might be the best hour of wrestling right now with a balance of everything I love about wrestling


----------



## Sir Linko

DOTL said:


> Wait. Were people actually bitching about Marko Stunt. Dude's an established member of the JE and Luchasaurus was injured.
> 
> Be reasonable people.


That's far too much to ask from people here.

AEW is 3 episodes in, they should be perfect and filling every person evers' needs all at once all the time. Every single show needs to be on fire and there shouldn't be any matches and only promos. 

Didn't you know? We're watching Days of our Lives with wrestling 4 times a year, duh.


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing

DOTL said:


> Wait. Were people actually bitching about Marko Stunt. Dude's an established member of the JE and Luchasaurus was injured.
> 
> Be reasonable people.


I think we are being reasonable.That match also followed a sub par women's match


----------



## RainmakerV2

DOTL said:


> Wait. Were people actually bitching about Marko Stunt? Dude's an established member of the JE and Luchasaurus was injured.
> 
> Be reasonable people.


Why would people complain about a 10 year old getting in offense and kicking out of everything against on the best tag teams in the world? Thats stupid. We are sorry.



AEW! AEW!


Better?


----------



## DGenerationMC

bradatar said:


> Just telling you the casuals telling me Hangman is making the girls pussys wet. He’s gonna be a super star
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But he's no Spanish God.










Look how sexy he is!


----------



## Chan Hung

Is that "LIVE" logo new on upper left??


----------



## birthday_massacre

Sir Linko said:


> That's far too much to ask from people here.
> 
> AEW is 3 episodes in, they should be perfect and filling every person evers' needs all at once all the time. Every single show needs to be on fire and there shouldn't be any matches and only promos.
> 
> Didn't you know? We're watching Days of our Lives with wrestling 4 times a year, duh.


they can bitch all they want, this show is still way better than what SD and RAw did this week


----------



## DOTL

deepelemblues said:


> Reason ends at Marko Stunt hanging with Pentagon Jr or Fenix for longer than 30 seconds


Then you have a time gap. 


Think.


----------



## One Shed

Guess we do not have to wait until Friday.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Chan Hung said:


> Is that "LIVE" logo new on upper left??


i dont remember seeing it before but i didnt notice it until you just pointed it out


----------



## Alright_Mate

Kabraxal said:


> And outside of a few wrestlers, they have shown no drive to give us reasons to give a damn about there roster. It’s actually very similar to WWE in that regard. They throw matches out there with little build, give only a few promo time, and are just hoping the audience stays invested. Sorry, I no longer have the energy to pump myself up for any promotion after a decade of letdown. AEW has to start earning it.


kay


----------



## Chan Hung

Fun.Match!!!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Seems to be a lot of miscues in the matches tonight. Maybe too many "random" tags?


----------



## Mango13

Lheurch said:


> Guess we do not have to wait until Friday.


I can't wait to hear his rant on this match :sodone


----------



## Geeee

TheLooseCanon said:


> What's NXT?


Death Row


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing

Good match


----------



## Chan Hung

birthday_massacre said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that "LIVE" logo new on upper left??
> 
> 
> 
> i dont remember seeing it before but i didnt notice it until you just pointed it out
Click to expand...

Same!!


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Everyone is over in this place! It’s crazy lol


----------



## deepelemblues

like i said

what happened after jungle midgets vs lucha bros is good


----------



## Cult03

Taroostyles said:


> Says alot that you chose to watch this over NXT even though all you do is shit on it.


Jericho is my favourite wrestler of all time, which puts them above NXT for me. I like wrestling. I feel as though AEW would get spoiled quicker online as well. Plus I am not watching them on TNT and USA Network so my viewing habits don't matter. And I don't only shit on AEW. I've said numerous times that I'm mostly loving it, I just think the fans are dishonest about where they are at this point of time. Speaking of which, how about Darby Allin in the world title match haha


----------



## shandcraig

Cant wait for kenny to turn heel down the road and start his own faction


----------



## Chan Hung

Best Match of Night. Also.what odds this ends in a draw?? :lol


----------



## bradatar

DGenerationMC said:


> But he's no Spanish God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how sexy he is!




I hate him but I think I am supposed to so I’m ok with it. I seriously hate his midget ass but I know it’s the fucking panda head and the way he looks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOTL

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why would people complain about a 10 year old getting in offense and kicking out of everything against on the best tag teams in the world? Thats stupid. We are sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> AEW! AEW!
> 
> 
> Better?


I don't care if you like it. I thought it looked ridiculous. I'm asking you not to act like a 10 year old. The match wasn't booked this way. They had to think fast; but instead of understanding that, you guys want to act like babies.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

This stuff is very hard hitting. Stiffer than wwe apparently.


----------



## Kabraxal

Not to AEW alone... CUT DOWN DIVES TO THE OUTSIDE! Fuck. Way too many in wrestling.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Would be great if this match wraps up in the next 5 minutes.


----------



## Punk_316

AEW >>> WWE


----------



## Taroostyles

What a match!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mox would be a fucking beast on NWA Power. Just wanted to say that.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is fucking epic. This looks great on TV


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Holy shit Kenny got murdered


----------



## ellthom

This match is a lot of fun


----------



## bradatar

Cult03 said:


> Jericho is my favourite wrestler of all time, which puts them above NXT for me. I like wrestling. I feel as though AEW would get spoiled quicker online as well. Plus I am not watching them on TNT and USA Network so my viewing habits don't matter. And I don't only shit on AEW. I've said numerous times that I'm mostly loving it, I just think the fans are dishonest about where they are at this point of time. Speaking of which, how about Darby Allin in the world title match haha




I’m a big AEW guy but agree with you. I only come into this sub during the live threads because it’s insane how insane people are. The fans make this sub a dumpster fire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Fuck me this is a fantastic match. I thought there would be some shenanigans and it would end quickly.


----------



## Trophies

Ref noped the hell outta there


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Perfect ending

Stone Cold Jon Moxley


----------



## SavoySuit

Omega's great, except when he runs, he looks like a cartoon.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Omg this my favorite moment ever. Love Mox


----------



## TD Stinger

Mox and Omega might be getting a little too much action, but holy shit this is awesome.


----------



## Stormbringer

shandcraig said:


> Cant wait for kenny to turn heel down the road and start his own faction


Maybe a.......Club of some sort.

What a sequence with Kenny and Mox!

HARDWARE!

Pac wants to stay undefeated but Mox says Fuck You!


----------



## bradatar

FUCK YOU JABRONI NEVILLE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Linko

Pacs gonna need some stitches for that, Mox channeling his inner Stone Cold, this match is fantastic holy shit. And tons of storytelling here


----------



## Taroostyles

That was a great rebound after the Marko stuff


----------



## Chan Hung

Wowwwww...one of the best matches I've seen this year. Amazing. :clap


----------



## Headliner

Pac got up too quick from that Moxley finisher. It almost seemed like a no sell.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

great match and ending


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Shit PAC cut his finger on the barbed wire.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

God bless AEW! Wow


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> Perfect ending
> 
> Stone Cold Jon Moxley


Yep.middle.finger then bammmmm


----------



## bradatar

Loved that finish mad Mox into an Austin fuck everyone character 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit

Chan Hung said:


> Wowwwww...one of the best matches I've seen this year. Amazing. :clap


what? Where have you been all year?


----------



## Roxinius

Headliner said:


> Pac got up too quick from that Moxley finisher. It almost seemed like a no sell.


That wasnt the death rider


----------



## Natecore

My God! Sounds like 90 mins into this show got fucking crazy!

So hyped to watch this later.


----------



## Kabraxal

Alright_Mate said:


> kay


I gave then several PPVs and two TV shows... the pattern is being set and as much as I enjoyed the last two weeks, AEW’s flaws were heavily exposed tonight.

That and a new show premiered that actually has had the balance right through two shows. AEW and NXT both have balance issues.

And Pac is the best thing on AEW. Just great psychology.


----------



## shandcraig

Nice story telling. It id funny that the only cut from the wire was when pac tossed them away lol.

Good match!


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody will maybe come out tonight huh??
LoL


----------



## Jazminator

Wow! Awesome match! Omega and Page make a great team!


----------



## deepelemblues

that was a pretty/very good TV upper card tag match :bjpenn


----------



## Mango13

I'm going to be disappointed if Darby Allen doesn't ride down the entrance ramp on a skateboard.


----------



## Mox Girl

Sorry about no comments, I went full screen for Mox 

I laughed out loud at Mox giving PAC the double finger and then hitting Paradigm Shift on him :lmao Hilarious to see PAC trying to be the voice of reason though hahaha.

Good match too, I'm glad I was wrong and it went longer than a few mins. I enjoyed my 15 mins of Mox :mark:


----------



## Geeee

That shit was great. Mox having quite an episode


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

this whole scenario is far from over. Pac fucking Mox up soon.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah that was the non elevated version of Death Rider so more like a signature than a finisher


----------



## ellthom

bradatar said:


> I’m a big AEW guy but agree with you. I only come into this sub during the live threads because it’s insane how insane people are. The fans make this sub a dumpster fire.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll always welcome critisism if everyone just agreed and liked everything it'd be boring. If you didn't like something I did I can actually have a debate about it. That's why these forums are for.


----------



## rbl85

SavoySuit said:


> what? Where have you been all year?


Not everybody have the same taste.


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> Nice story telling. It id funny that the only cut from the wire was when pac tossed them away lol.
> 
> Good match!


Agree
Smart. Pac didnt want to get his team DQ and Moxley said FU hahaha. Good stuff and smart. Common sense that hardly is in the WWE


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing

Strong comeback, and now the Ayatollah ?


----------



## PraXitude

The main event ended with 25 minutes left in the show? I thought I heard JR say this was the main event..


----------



## Mox Girl

During the ad break on FITE, they left the commentators' mics on and they're discussing stuff they're gonna say. Apparently next week it's gonna be Mox vs PAC lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2

DOTL said:


> I don't care if you like it. I thought it looked ridiculous. I'm asking you not to act like a 10 year old. The match wasn't booked this way. They had to think fast; but instead of understanding that, you guys want to act like babies.


There are plenty of things you can do. You have a roster. No one would complain if you extended the match that just happened 5 more minutes. Run a package for Allin so people know who's about to fight for the world title. Say the athletic commission wouldn't clear Stunt because of the physical mismatch. 


Think a little. Not just, well fuck, do the same match with this fucking middle schooler getting in the same amount of offense Luchasauras would. Its lazy, and I expect more froma company thats so snobby about how bad WWE booking is.


----------



## imthegame19

Headliner said:


> Pac got up too quick from that Moxley finisher. It almost seemed like a no sell.


He did the WWE version of the move there. The new and improved version is spiked. Guys were kicking out of the old version in New Japan all the time.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Kabraxal said:


> Alright_Mate said:
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/pKy2QGs.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Cheryl" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> I gave then several PPVs and two TV shows... the pattern is being set and as much as I enjoyed the last two weeks, AEW’s flaws were heavily exposed tonight.
> 
> That and a new show premiered that actually has had the balance right through two shows. AEW and NXT both have balance issues.
> 
> And Pac is the best thing on AEW. Just great psychology.
Click to expand...

what flaws? The show has been magnificent


----------



## Soul Rex

Stone Cold that doesn't cut promos.

Yeah surah.


----------



## JRL

I liked that match for what it was.


----------



## Chan Hung

swagger_ROCKS said:


> this whole scenario is far from over. Pac fucking Mox up soon.


Yep Pac gonna fuck Moxley in the.future. good shit!!!! That was a fantastic match. Still.thinking about it. The fans were all over it!!!


----------



## shandcraig

Not the main event lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

PraXitude said:


> The main event ended with 25 minutes left in the show? I thought I heard JR say this was the main event..


Gonna have to be a car crash sprint, which I'm sure Jericho and Darby can pull off well.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Pac vs Mox. Do it next week for the main event.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Young bucks will be in a squash match


----------



## Taroostyles

Pac/Moxley next week


----------



## bradatar

ellthom said:


> I'll always welcome critisism if everyone just agreed and liked everything it'd be boring. If you didn't like something I did I can actually have a debate about it. That's why these forums are for.




I got 5 points for legit asking a question and have been warned of ban two other times for asking questions. This sub is toxic dude and I’m all for AEW doing well. Fuck I took a month ban as I WAS AT FYTER FEST for daring to say Orton would be their biggest star. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist

That was a very good tag match between Pac/Jon Moxley and Adam Page/Kenny Omega :trips8


----------



## Lil Uso Vert

Legit popped for Moxley at the end


----------



## Chan Hung

Let's do this. Its make or break for Darby..... Seriously.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Wow!


----------



## Mango13

Brittsburgh :mark


----------



## Kabraxal

... they are blowing a money feud in one week? What the fuck AEW? Patience.


----------



## SavoySuit

rbl85 said:


> Not everybody have the same taste.


It wasn't a bad match, it was very good - but nothing unusual. I just don't see the argument for it being one of the best of the year (unless that list is huge)


----------



## Chan Hung

Does Darby sing his own theme???


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Darby would get more points from me if he'd stop wearing Daisy Dukes over tights.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

PAC vs Moxley? Damn. :mark Go PAC!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Darbin Allens theme reminds me of that song sex and candy


----------



## deepelemblues

Kabraxal said:


> ... they are blowing a money feud in one week? What the fuck AEW? Patience.


dont see how they're blowing a money feud in one week here


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Chan Hung said:


> Let's do this. Its make or break for Darby..... Seriously.


Darby is a geek I don’t know why he’s anywhere near the main event


----------



## Mango13

The Skateboard :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

Kabraxal said:


> ... they are blowing a money feud in one week? What the fuck AEW? Patience.


Why not Haha. Might as well!!! Lmao


----------



## Sir Linko

Kabraxal said:


> ... they are blowing a money feud in one week? What the fuck AEW? Patience.


There has to be shenanigans. I don't see us giving a huge match like this clean so early, at least I hope not.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Allin about to win the title for a cup of coffee


----------



## rbl85

SavoySuit said:


> It wasn't a bad match, it was very good - but nothing unusual. I just don't see the argument for it being one of the best of the year (unless that list is huge)


Dépends how long is his list


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

"With tv time remaining" lol are they taking shots at WWE main events with like 3 minutes left.


----------



## shandcraig

Darby is so over! 

We need a TV belt for the future stars


----------



## bradatar

Fuck Allin is a geek but I like him in the ring. Prove to me you deserve to have a shot with the star even though I know you won’t win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King Gimp

JERICHO HERE WE GO


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

This is small but I love that they have the challenger come out before the champion. That was one thing that bugged the hell out of me in WWE.


----------



## deepelemblues

LMAO


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kabraxal said:


> ... they are blowing a money feud in one week? What the fuck AEW? Patience.


Their roster is super thin and they aint trying to go under a million viewers in the first month. Its a problem. Though no one in this forum will admit that.


----------



## Cult03

TheLooseCanon said:


> What's NXT?


The most entertaining show on Wednesday nights. 

But seriously, if you like wrestling you should watch NXT. If you like midgets you should watch AAA or CMLL. Nobody has been able to answer this for me yet. Apart from taking a lot of the good things that other companies are already doing, how is AEW changing the world?


----------



## Alright_Mate

Kabraxal said:


> I gave then several PPVs and two TV shows... the pattern is being set and as much as I enjoyed the last two weeks, AEW’s flaws were heavily exposed tonight.
> 
> That and a new show premiered that actually has had the balance right through two shows. AEW and NXT both have balance issues.
> 
> And Pac is the best thing on AEW. Just great psychology.


Instead of moaning, get watching some of their stuff on YouTube, it will give you a better understanding.

We are three shows in, AEW have built up stuff via the likes of YouTube because they needed to do something, it's impossible to cram in video packages and promos galore in a two hour show.

To say they haven't built up wrestlers and just throw out random matches is quite frankly bullshit


----------



## birthday_massacre

Darby Allen looks like one of those cool WWE2k CAWs lol


----------



## Geeee

birthday_massacre said:


> Darbin Allens theme reminds me of that song sex and candy


Or a little like Fire Water Burn by the Bloodhound Gang LOL


----------



## Mox Girl

I hate Jericho's facepaint, it looks so stupid. Not that Darby's looks any better though haha :lol


----------



## shandcraig

Lol Jericho forgetting  he had pyro. I love face paint, its character


----------



## bradatar

My prediction is MY BOY MJF sends this geek back to the mid card (to feud with him because MJF needs a run there first)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## deepelemblues

chrisdust goldericho


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

I like Darbys song and Y2J has the best entrance in the company.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Jericho looks like Raven there


----------



## DOTL

RainmakerV2 said:


> There are plenty of things you can do. You have a roster. No one would complain if you extended the match that just happened 5 more minutes. Run a package for Allin so people know who's about to fight for the world title. Say the athletic commission wouldn't clear Stunt because of the physical mismatch.
> 
> 
> Think a little. Not just, well fuck, do the same match with this fucking middle schooler getting in the same amount of offense Luchasauras would. Its lazy, and I expect more froma company thats so snobby about how bad WWE booking is.


Ask yourself this. 

Do you honestly think they, a company that barely cuts promos, has a discretionary video package ready to burn? 

And at the end of the day, what does it matter? JE lost and was booked to lose. 

Nothing changed. And the only people hurt are Cornette, who has habitual bug up his butt about everything, and short sighted fans who take themselves way too seriously.

It was emergency booking. Chill.


----------



## The3

Kabraxal said:


> ... they are blowing a money feud in one week? What the fuck AEW? Patience.


Kenny going to attack both man to setup the 3 way????


----------



## Kabraxal

deepelemblues said:


> dont see how they're blowing a money feud in one week here


PAC/Mox should be held back and a story told... not just “stuff happened match!”. AEW is making a lot of mistakes tonight.


----------



## RapShepard

Champ writing is dope


----------



## shandcraig

Ladies and gentlemen that is a mother fucking prestigious pro wrestling belt


----------



## Lil Uso Vert

It’s the little things that make AEW more watchable than WWE


----------



## deepelemblues

DOTL said:


> Ask yourself this.
> 
> Do you honestly think they, a company that barely cuts promos, has a discretionary video package ready to burn?
> 
> And at the end of the day, what does it matter? JE lost and was booked to lose.
> 
> Nothing changed. And the only people hurt are Cornette who has habitual bug up his butt about everything, and short sighted fans who take themselves way too seriously.
> 
> Chill.


it was not good

also not a big deal


----------



## Boldgerg

So men aren't allowed to referee men's world title matches in AEW?


----------



## DGenerationMC

15 minute sprint with a 2 minute angle to close the show, let's go.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

lol Darby is too small to clothesline a former 'midget' of the 90s over the top rope.


----------



## RainmakerV2

DOTL said:


> Ask yourself this.
> 
> Do you honestly think they, a company that barely cuts promos, has a discretionary video package ready to burn?
> 
> And at the end of the day, what does it matter? JE lost and was booked to lose.
> 
> Nothing changed. And the only people hurt are Cornette who has habitual bug up his butt about everything, and short sighted fans who take themselves way too seriously.
> 
> Chill.


Your first question is a big problem as is.


----------



## deepelemblues

Kabraxal said:


> PAC/Mox should be held back and a story told... not just “stuff happened match!”. AEW is making a lot of mistakes tonight.


it'll be a footnote when pac and mox have a real feud sometime in the future and nothing more


----------



## SavoySuit

Alright_Mate said:


> it's impossible to cram in video packages and promos galore in a two hour show.


Of course it is when they try to book every show like it's a PPV. Somehow WWF managed to present a compelling product with a mix of wrestling and promos back around 1999....


----------



## RubberbandGoat

RainmakerV2 said:


> Kabraxal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... they are blowing a money feud in one week? What the fuck AEW? Patience.
> 
> 
> 
> Their roster is super thin and they aint trying to go under a million viewers in the first month. Its a problem. Though no one in this forum will admit that.
Click to expand...

oh shush! AEW is doing everything right! They have to have feuds on TV because they only have 4 ppvs a year


----------



## bradatar

DOTL said:


> Ask yourself this.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly think they, a company that barely cuts promos, has a discretionary video package ready to burn?
> 
> 
> 
> And at the end of the day, what does it matter? JE lost and was booked to lose.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing changed. And the only people hurt are Cornette who has habitual bug up his butt about everything, and short sighted fans who take themselves way too seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> Chill.




You have zero psychology of wrestling. They lost and nobody cares. Look whah Cody’s promo did. People now want Cody to win and will be invested and pissed when Jericho does. You serious?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Boldgerg said:


> So men aren't allowed to referee men's world title matches in AEW?


It's just that she's their lead ref.

The best ref gets the title matches.


----------



## Cult03

Lil Uso Vert said:


> It’s the little things that make AEW more watchable than WWE


Like Marko Stunt and Darby Allin? They're little


----------



## Beatles123

Mango13 said:


> :Out


No.


----------



## Sir Linko

Boldgerg said:


> So men aren't allowed to referee men's world title matches in AEW?


Considering this is Jericho's favorite ref in the company, he pretty much wants her in every one of his matches (saw that in an interview), and she knows Darby's moveset incredibly well since they did a lot of work together. Add those two things together and she's gonna ref this match.

She's a great ref, don't understand the complaining.


----------



## SavoySuit

it's good Jericho is keeping his short on for the moment.


----------



## shandcraig

Cant wait for Darby to be TV champion followed by world champ. No rush


----------



## RubberbandGoat

A lot of fucking complainers in here tonight. Turn it to NXT


----------



## bradatar

TheLooseCanon said:


> It's just that she's their lead ref.
> 
> 
> 
> The best ref gets the title matches.




But she’s fucking terrible and her overacting ruins parts of the match 


But equality and blah blah blah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Darby is small.as fuck


----------



## Mox Girl

BTW I forgot to mention, glad to see Mox finally getting to talk a bit. I loved when he said that people were making a mistake writing him off after one injury. And him talking during the break too <3


----------



## Cult03

Lol Darby struggled to get in the ring over the second rope!!


----------



## bradatar

RubberbandGoat said:


> A lot of fucking complainers in here tonight. Turn it to NXT




Stay out of WWE chats then kiddo. You’re 100x worse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing

Allin selling and bumping like a muv tho


----------



## Mox Girl

Jericho been wrestling for 29 years? Wow, that's almost my entire life. Crazy.


----------



## Chan Hung

Any dibs on how this.match will.end???


----------



## captainzombie

I love tag team wrestling and glad that AEW is focusing on it, but I hope after the tag tournament is over with they can find a good balance. It felt like the Crockett Cup or how NJPW starts off their tours with a lot of tag matches tonight.

I do like Mox turning on PAC, builds up for a future feud between the two.

Hopefully we don't get chaos to end the show like we have the last 2 weeks.

Have to hand it to Jericho, he has adapted very well for his age and knows how to work in the ring even though he's more limited these days.


----------



## Stormbringer

Boldgerg said:


> So men aren't allowed to referee men's world title matches in AEW?


I've never known people be so upset about a referee...


----------



## shandcraig

You know you're not paying attention to a match when you're fixated with a ref. I haven't even noticed her cus thats her job. Focus on the match. But than again its the same sad boys crying about trans or gays because they are insecure so poijt other people out


----------



## TheLooseCanon

bradatar said:


> But she’s fucking terrible and her overacting ruins parts of the match
> 
> 
> But equality and blah blah blah
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jericho thinks she's the best.

They got Hebner but he's been done for a while.

And everybody else are jobbers.

She wins lead ref by default.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mox Girl said:


> BTW I forgot to mention, glad to see Mox finally getting to talk a bit. I loved when he said that people were making a mistake writing him off after one injury. And him talking during the break too <3


Yes.but we.need a live promo!!!! Lol


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing

Mox Girl said:


> Jericho been wrestling for 29 years? Wow, that's almost my entire life. Crazy.


Its nuts. Dude has been wrestling since I was in fourth grade and I'm pushing 40?


----------



## RainmakerV2

RubberbandGoat said:


> A lot of fucking complainers in here tonight. Turn it to NXT



NXT is poo poo. AEW has redeeming qualities but there are unfavorable trends they're starting. Pointing that out doesn't make you a complainer. It makes you rational.


----------



## Mox Girl

Chan Hung said:


> Yes.but we.need a live promo!!!! Lol


It'll come eventually. I'm just glad he's getting used every week!


----------



## RapShepard

deepelemblues said:


> it'll be a footnote when pac and mox have a real feud sometime in the future and nothing more


The thing is with their being official win/loss records you either give Pac another unneeded loss. Or give Make Mox 1-2.


----------



## Buhalovski

Sorry but this is not alternative to WWE, its more like alternative to New Japan. Ill give them a pass since its a new thing but "iTs A WrEsTliNg BaSeD ProMoTioiN" doesnt work for me, promos and segments are part of wrestling like it or not.


----------



## SavoySuit

For those saying promos aren't really important...

What's the main difference between this week and last? Jericho's promo.
His promo is the thing everyone was talking about last week - not the wrestling. It overshadowed everything else.


----------



## Boldgerg

Stormbringer said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> So men aren't allowed to referee men's world title matches in AEW?
> 
> 
> 
> I've never known people be so upset about a referee...
Click to expand...

I'm not upset, it doesn't really bother me. It's just an observation.


----------



## bradatar

Chan Hung said:


> Any dibs on how this.match will.end???




MJF distraction or inner circle beat down it’s a street fight. MJF needs to be on every show. He’s their biggest future heel along with Hangman as face. Build these boys and DONT FORGET.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kabraxal

RubberbandGoat said:


> A lot of fucking complainers in here tonight. Turn it to NXT


So only post when it’s fucking praise? I have been honest and largely positive before tonight so get the fuck out of here with that horseshit.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Chan Hung said:


> Any dibs on how this.match will.end???


Darby crashes through something then passes out in the Liontamer.

Or MJF does a dick move and costs Darby to "help" Cody get Jericho for the PPV.


----------



## Chan Hung

Look AT Flair he still put on entertaining matches at an old age haha


----------



## Chan Hung

DGenerationMC said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any dibs on how this.match will.end???
> 
> 
> 
> Darby crashes through something then passes out in the Liontamer.
> 
> Or MJF does a dick move and costs Darby to "help" Cody get Jericho for the PPV.
Click to expand...

True lol


----------



## Mango13

RubberbandGoat said:


> A lot of fucking complainers in here tonight. Turn it to NXT


Yeah how dare people dislike and voice their opinions on a stupid segment/match :eyeroll

Forgot we are in the AEW forum...this company is amazing and can never do no wrong I've been jizzing my pants all night at the amazingness that is this show. is that better?


----------



## ellthom

Wonder what being hit with a kendo stick feels like? Curious


----------



## bradatar

TheLooseCanon said:


> Jericho thinks she's the best.
> 
> 
> 
> They got Hebner but he's been done for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> And everybody else are jobbers.
> 
> 
> 
> She wins lead ref by default.




Love you brother so I’ll agree to disagree here. I hate her overacting. If she does heel shit to help Jericho then we are in business.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat

bradatar said:


> RubberbandGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of fucking complainers in here tonight. Turn it to NXT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay out of WWE chats then kiddo. You’re 100x worse.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

i thought we called a truce? Wtf man


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Chan Hung said:


> Any dibs on how this.match will.end???


low blow, then finisher.

Jericho wins, Inner Circle comes in to jump Darby.

Cody and crew come out for the save, but gets beat down. 

Inner Circle wins the night standing tall.



Bischoff comes out to raise the hand of Jericho.

I bust nut.


----------



## Cult03

Kabraxal said:


> So only post when it’s fucking praise? I have been honest and largely positive before tonight so get the fuck out of here with that horseshit.


If only they followed their own rules in the other sections


----------



## shandcraig

I cant get behind that inner circle logo but love the name!


----------



## DOTL

bradatar said:


> You have zero psychology of wrestling. They lost and nobody cares. Look whah Cody’s promo did. People now want Cody to win and will be invested and pissed when Jericho does. You serious?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lord.

I'm saying this has crap all to do about psychology. It's about logistics. Whatever they had lined up was in the dust bin the moment the biggest and most over guy in the team got injured right before the match. 

Dynamite is a Live TV show. Not magic. They have to produce video packages for crying out loud.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Mango13 said:


> RubberbandGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of fucking complainers in here tonight. Turn it to NXT
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah how dare people dislike and voice their opinions on a stupid segment/match <img src="http://i.imgur.com/DWZhB88.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Eye Roll" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Forgot we are in the AEW forum...this company is amazing and can never do no wrong I've been jizzing my pants all night at the amazingness that is this show. is that better?
Click to expand...

what is there to hate about it?


----------



## shandcraig

I think bishoff as a on screen character anywhere but wwe could be gold


----------



## deepelemblues

why would not darby, the smaller man, grab the weapon at first opportunity

finally he grabbed it


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Don''t forget, Darby Allin goes home to this every night


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

jericho lookin drunk as the make up smears and his fat ass is hanging out.


----------



## bradatar

RubberbandGoat said:


> i thought we called a truce? Wtf man




You called a truce. I’m Ramsay Bolton up in this bitch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

7 min left lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

love how they cant call that a cold breaker


----------



## Mango13

RubberbandGoat said:


> what is there to hate about it?


The entire Jurassic Express match?


----------



## Cult03

TheLooseCanon said:


> low blow, then finisher.
> 
> Jericho wins, Inner Circle comes in to jump Darby.
> 
> Cody and crew come out for the save, but gets beat down.
> 
> Inner Circle wins the night standing tall.
> 
> *Lights go out.*
> 
> Bischoff comes out to raise the hand of Jericho.
> 
> I bust nut.


Fixed it for you


----------



## Alright_Mate

Mango13 said:


> I've been jizzing my pants all night at the amazingness that is this show.


I thought you only jizz your pants at the sight of Charly Caruso?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Jericho's best attire at this point in his career.

Please always wrestle in this.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fans standing at the end of the AEW shows...reminds me of nWo days!!!


----------



## deepelemblues

i am loving how 2/3 of the show someone is bleeding every show. give me blood and guts gory crap


----------



## shandcraig

When are we fucking orange cassidy segments and matches! On dynamite that is. Probably next week lol


----------



## SavoySuit

TheLooseCanon said:


> Jericho's best attire at this point in his career.
> 
> Please always wrestle in this.


hopefully.


----------



## Ace

how was the show?


----------



## bradatar

TheLooseCanon said:


> Jericho's best attire at this point in his career.
> 
> Please always wrestle in this.




Corbin took notes :Jericho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

Alright_Mate said:


> I thought you only jizz your pants at the sight of Charly Caruso?


:maury


----------



## TheLooseCanon

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Don''t forget, Darby Allin goes home to this every night


He wears her shorts so she doesn't have to.

Thank you Darby. CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Chan Hung said:


> Fans standing at the end of the AEW shows...reminds me of nWo days!!!


Those were the days


----------



## bradatar

TheLooseCanon said:


> He wears her shorts so she doesn't have to.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Darby. CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP.




Who is that broad she looks like my wife but a little more on the goth side 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WolvesofBabylon

Tsvetoslava said:


> Sorry but this is not alternative to WWE, its more like alternative to New Japan. Ill give them a pass since its a new thing but "iTs A WrEsTliNg BaSeD ProMoTioiN" doesnt work for me, promos and segments are part of wrestling like it or not.


Someone tell that to WWE because they are sucking at every facet of Pro Wrestling

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues

thats right chris sit your fat ass on his back


----------



## Chan Hung

5 min left!!!!


----------



## Soul_Body

ellthom said:


> Wonder what being hit with a kendo stick feels like? Curious


From my Goju days, kendo sticks STING TO HIGH HELL lol.


----------



## Mox Girl

TheLooseCanon said:


> Jericho's best attire at this point in his career.
> 
> Please always wrestle in this.


It literally just occurred to me that Jericho's wearing long pants again. I was so used to him in the trunks in WWE, that seeing him in full pants is odd :lol


----------



## shandcraig

Who misses the liontammer


----------



## Cult03

Chan Hung said:


> Fans standing at the end of the AEW shows...reminds me of nWo days!!!


Makes it easier to see Darby Allin over the barrier


----------



## Mango13

When I first saw Darby Allin and he had that match with Cody at whatever PPV show that was I didn't really know what to think of him..but I'm quickly becoming a fan.


----------



## bradatar

Now Darby can do his stupid coffin drop with handcuffs on! But AEW isn’t predictable!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ace said:


> how was the show?


Weaker than the first two, for sure.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Ace said:


> how was the show?


Best show ever.

Marko Stunt has been getting endless praise tonight.


----------



## RapShepard

RubberbandGoat said:


> oh shush! AEW is doing everything right! They have to have feuds on TV because they only have 4 ppvs a year


Weren't you panicking last week


----------



## Chan Hung

OC.would be proud


----------



## DOTL

deepelemblues said:


> it was not good
> 
> also not a big deal


This is my sentiment.



RainmakerV2 said:


> Your first question is a big problem as is.


I'd say it's the real problem. 

I thought putting Marko in there was dumb. But at the end of the day, it was done because they felt they had no other option. So I don't care.


----------



## Mox Girl

That was some nice balance from Darby when he jumped on the ropes like that. Damn.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

No gonna lie, that flip between the ropes with hands tied behind the back would be scary as fuck.


----------



## birthday_massacre

this is a near 5 star match


----------



## bradatar

Told y’all Jesus Christ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

Well that is the first backflip scene when somebody's hands are tied.

Is anyone getting an orange Cassidy Vive right now with the rest of this match because his hands are not being used LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

bradatar said:


> Who is that broad she looks like my wife but a little more on the goth side
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Priscilla Kelly


----------



## Chan Hung

2 min left...wtf?? Lmao


----------



## bradatar

birthday_massacre said:


> this is a near 5 star match




Omega Janela was this isn’t man cmon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL

Hager ruins everything.


----------



## TD Stinger

Match hasn’t been as crazy as I thought it would be, but the image of Darby fighting with no Arms is great.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*60 SECONDS*


----------



## Ham and Egger

Can we call that one "armless in the wind"?


----------



## shandcraig

Its going to take time but this company needs to get even bigger. Their sizes already impressive in such a short time but this is how you end all of your shows. Each week you never know what it's going to be and it definitely feels like the older days


----------



## One Shed

Not sure what made that a "Philadelphia Street Flight" but good match nonetheless.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jericho needed help to beat Darby Allin who had no use of his hands?









.....



What?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Still better than war rooms :heston


----------



## Sir Linko

LIL BIT OF THE BUBBLY


----------



## Kabraxal

Not a bad match. Got Darby over more and is getting actual heel heat... AEW does get some things right.


----------



## deepelemblues

allin did too well with his hands tied behind his back

fun match but it got a little much


----------



## Mango13

Knew there would be Inner Circle fuckery


----------



## ellthom

Hager really Aiming for that heel heat


----------



## shandcraig

Bubbly


----------



## RapShepard

That main event kinda fell flat. It wasn't bad, but it certainly wasn't what it could've been.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

That match sucked


----------



## shandcraig

Does anyone think that the group is really good but feel that haggar doesn't really fit in even though I know he's supposed to be a bodyguard


----------



## patpat

Mango13 said:


> RubberbandGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is there to hate about it?
> 
> 
> 
> The entire Jurassic Express match?
Click to expand...

 that was the low point of the show.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'll give the show a 6.5/10. 

My expectations were too high this week.


----------



## Mox Girl

Funny gif of Mox and PAC from during the break before their tag match started :lol Mox wanting to slap hands with PAC but PAC ain't having it lol.


----------



## RapShepard

TheLooseCanon said:


> Still better than war rooms :heston


Sounds like you're trying to convince yourself you liked the match


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RapShepard said:


> That main event kinda fell flat. It wasn't bad, but it certainly wasn't what it could've been.


It's what happens when you don't have run over.

WWE dropping it fucking sucked, now AEW.


You have to rush, and everybody knows when a match is ending.

A run over, you can have breathing room.


----------



## Chan Hung

Actually got me mad which shows AEW did well making Hager a good heel. Good last 40 min. Enjoyed it :clap


----------



## Oracle

Worst show they have done so far. 

just lacked everything.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Another enjoyable show from AEW. Keep them coming. :mark


----------



## Cult03

LOL. Jericho needed help beating Allin who had his hands behind his back? I get what AEW is doing now. Instead of making their Main Event talent look good, they're bringing their jobbers up to their level. What a fucking joke


----------



## JAROTO

Great ending. Allin is amazing and I loved Inner Circle celebrating with... "A little bit of the bubbly!!"

I am really enjoying AEW.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RapShepard said:


> Sounds like you're trying to convince yourself you liked the match


Responding to the negative NXT marks here.


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> That main event kinda fell flat. It wasn't bad, but it certainly wasn't what it could've been.


You can't do extreme match every week.


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> 
> That main event kinda fell flat. It wasn't bad, but it certainly wasn't what it could've been.
> 
> 
> 
> It's what happens when you don't have run over.
> 
> WWE dropping it fucking sucked, now AEW.
> 
> 
> You have to rush, and everybody knows when a match is ending.
> 
> A run over, you can have breathing room.
Click to expand...

They should do run overs :mark


----------



## Kabraxal

Last two matches salvaged what had been a pretty bad show. I’d say a 5-6/10. There were definite flaws glaringly exposed though.


----------



## AEW_19

Jericho and Darby didn't really click there. Really enjoyed most of the show. Only disappointing parts were the women's match and JE vs Lucha Bros.


----------



## SavoySuit

Jericho really is the best part of the show every week. It's not even close. Almost everyone else is just presented as "great wrestler A" "great wrestler B"... and so on.


----------



## Bubbly

didn't care for the ME tbh. Even though Allin's jump to the ropes was cool, Jerichi literally stopped for what seemed like a full second and waited to be landed on which killed it. The hands being tied didn't really work tbf. 

Jericho looks far, far better with that outfit though.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Ace said:


> how was the show?


3/10


----------



## Boldgerg

Bit meh for me tonight.

Still enjoyed it but a definite drop off in quality.


----------



## Jedah

Another good show, maybe not quite as popping as the first two weeks but still good.

Tag tournament matches were solid. I liked how the show started with Lucha Bros attacking SCU.

Good showcase for Santana and Ortiz. Them vs. the Bucks at Full Gear will rule.

What can I say about Riho? She isn't a great worker but she just gets you sucked into her matches and rooting for her, making them far more than they would ordinarily appear.

Great tag team semi-main event. I'm surprised they're gonna do PAC vs. Mox next week. I thought they'd start that rivalry after Full Gear.

And I knew Jericho would make Darby look like a million bucks, but tying his hands behind his back was something else. The only complaint I have about that match is the anticlimactic end. The interference was OK, that's what a heel champion has a faction for, but the meek submission. Have Darby struggle longer.

Anyway, good shit, and with the Yankees/Astros game cancelled today, the rating shouldn't take an unnatural hit.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RapShepard

TheLooseCanon said:


> It's what happens when you don't have run over.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE dropping it fucking sucked, now AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to rush, and everybody knows when a match is ending.
> 
> 
> 
> A run over, you can have breathing room.


I mean they could just cut earlier matches a little shorter. Still a B for the show. Only real negative is the women.


rbl85 said:


> You can't do extreme match every week.


They booked the extreme match though.


TheLooseCanon said:


> Responding to the negative NXT marks here.


I haven't really seen anybody bigging NXT other than Chan saying the opener wasn't for him (I haven't read every post though). I have seen folk say reasonable things they haven't liked.


----------



## Soul Rex

This show is quite frustating.

You know the .can be good but they decide just no.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I think Darby gonna fuck around and stalk Jake now for costing. Nobody can beat Jericho with him around. Darby vs Jake would be an interesting feud considering the massive size difference.


----------



## Soul_Body

3.75 out of 5 blunts. Not a bad show at all. But it was their weakest show.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

rbl85 said:


> You can't do extreme match every week.


It was a street fight though and it absolutely sucked. Seems like they are scaling back the extreme levels since Mox and Janela...


----------



## rbl85

BrahmaBull247 said:


> 3/10


Lol if this is 3/10, does that means that RAW and SD are below 0 ?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

I liked the show but if this episode was a sandwich it had great bread and bad filler.

They need a midcard and some middle stars fast. To many tag matches imo. The JE match lasted way to long. The womens division is flat.

Y2J and his bubbly club and Y2J/Mox/Pac are carrying hard.

After this PPV I think AEW needs to establish a midcard title for guys like Darby, Page, MJF. Need more promos, feuds and single matches.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Eh, I liked the show but somethings really pissed me off, the lack of promos, and FUCKING MARKO STUNT going so long with a beast like Pentagon is comical.


----------



## Jazminator

I enjoyed the show pretty much from start to finish. It was pretty amazing what Darby Allin could do with both hands tied behind his back. I loved the finish to the women's match, and the Moxley-Pac/Omega-Page match was awesome.


----------



## SavoySuit

NXT the better show this week.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Sir Linko

This wasn't an incredibly fire show like the first two weeks were. But this was a very solid show, with one unfortunate event (that would have made the show incredibly fire, tbh) with some good storytelling and some promos early on.

I do agree with there needing to be a bit of a break between the longer matches, hopefully more ebb and flow, but there was definitely more story-telling this week than the first two weeks, I'm enjoying that.

Between Lucha Bro's taking out Daniels, Cody Rhodes promo, Jericho hyping up Inner Circle with his backstage promo (LAX), Jon Moxley & Pac, and Darby / Jericho... there was quite a bit of storytelling.

Overall this show was one badly timed injury from being a pretty amazing show. Otherwise, it was an above average, pretty great show.


----------



## rbl85

BrahmaBull247 said:


> It was a street fight though and it absolutely sucked. Seems like they are scaling back the extreme levels since Mox and Janela...


Not the same stipulation.

Also you'll see match like Mox vs Janela only on PPV


----------



## V-Trigger

Fun show. Looking forward to PAC vs Mox



Soul Rex said:


> This show is quite frustating.
> 
> You know the .can be good but they decide just no.


It could definitely be worse if they listen to the likes of you.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

rbl85 said:


> Lol if this is 3/10, does that means that RAW and SD are below 0 ?


So we aren’t allowed to criticize a bad show? Sorry but you AEW smarks are turning me off of the product lol...We need more promo work to build characters and the street fight was awful. The way they treated the Lucha Bro’s was awful too. Only decent match was Mox/Pac vs Omega/Page


----------



## DOTL

RapShepard said:


> Sounds like you're trying to convince yourself you liked the match


A nose bleed is better than war rooms.


----------



## Taroostyles

BrahmaBull247 said:


> So we aren’t allowed to criticize a bad show? Sorry but you AEW smarks are turning me off of the product lol...We need more promo work to build characters and the street fight was awful. The way they treated the Lucha Bro’s was awful too. Only decent match was Mox/Pac vs Omega/Page


So you base your opinions on other people's opinions?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I'll say this was the worst show thus far. 



I won't call it awful but it certainly wasn't anything to write home about. 



Please no more Marko as a wrestler. Adds nothing and can't honestly be bought as anything. It's indie bullshit that doesn't help the company at all and the way that match was worked defined LB down a bit, IMO.


The closing of the show was a bit weird but I'd say it's only because of the first two weeks ending with a big angle. You don't want to overdo that but at the same time, with how last week's show ended, kind of feels like either Hangman or MJF should've factored in some way.


Time to disappear from this section for a week, as I'm anticipating a bunch of posts indicating the end of the world is here and Shad's gonna pull funding and the same bullshit that makes it beyond unbearable.


----------



## Geeee

I think they should have cut the JE vs Lucha Bros match to like 5 minutes and then give Moxley or Jericho a live mic. But it was still a good show Obviously Mox/Pac vs Omega/Page was MotN


----------



## RapShepard

DOTL said:


> A nose bleed is better than war rooms.


Sounds like you're also trying to convince yourself you enjoyed the show. If you have to think of WWE being shitty to enjoy this, I question if you actually like AEW.


----------



## V-Trigger

BrahmaBull247 said:


> So we aren’t allowed to criticize a bad show? Sorry but you AEW smarks are turning me off of the product lol


If the fans turn you off from enjoying a product any form of entertainment isn't for you.


----------



## AEW_19

They could be doing with a debut next week to spice things up again.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Cult03 said:


> LOL. Jericho needed help beating Allin who had his hands behind his back? I get what AEW is doing now. Instead of making their Main Event talent look good, they're bringing their jobbers up to their level. What a fucking joke


Agreed, Jericho should of crushed that gothic short shorts dweeb


----------



## shandcraig

I enjoyed it and always changes and improvements to come as they are still super new. Dont forget to watch NWA that airs every tuesday. Replay of course on youtube 

Unpaided plug lol


----------



## Jedah

I agree no more Marko as a wrestler. That was definitely the weakest part and that match should have been cut by at least five minutes. That isn't gonna get over with a TV audience. Sucks that it looks like Luchasaurus got hurt.


----------



## ellthom

The last two matches were really good. First hour was a skip for me. A very 50/50 show


----------



## patpat

Good show but maybe more promos or video package and segments. Too many matches isnt going to cut it for too long but good nonetheless


----------



## DOTL

RapShepard said:


> Sounds like you're also trying to convince yourself you enjoyed the show. If you have to think of WWE being shitty to enjoy this, I question if you actually like AEW.


I didn't say what I thought about this show. But I will say this. 

Even if this show had the quality of blind chimp's finger painting, it doesn't change the fact that those war rooms were the creative equivalent of a kidney stone.


----------



## shandcraig

I dont understand why everyones wearing similar dark raggaged clothes for inner cirlce than you have jake hager wearing golf shirts. He does not fit in the group but im buying into the tag team and sammi in the group


----------



## V-Trigger

Two promos and a video package. Some of you *REALLY* need to start watching talk shows and stop watching *WRESTLING*.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

DOTL said:


> I didn't say what I thought about this show. But I will say this.
> 
> Even if this show had the quality of blind chimp's finger painting, it doesn't change the fact that those war rooms were the creative equivalent of a kidney stone.


Doesn’t change the fact that AEW is going to crash if they don’t start inserting promos. Only so many times fans will watch just straight matches before they start to get bored.


----------



## RapShepard

DOTL said:


> I didn't say what I thought about this show. But I will say this.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if this show had the quality of blind chimp's finger painting, it doesn't change the fact that those war rooms were the creative equivalent of a kidney stone.


And again, do you actually like AEW, or are you just weirdly focused on being anti-WWE


----------



## Chan Hung

rbl85 said:


> BrahmaBull247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3/10
> 
> 
> 
> Lol if this is 3/10, does that means that RAW and SD are below 0 ?
Click to expand...

Dont even start with Raw. That's a shit show. For sure 
:mj2


----------



## looper007

Great Episode. It's great when two hours fly by without been bored.

Lucha Brothers heel turn attack SCU and putting Daniels out. Love that Sky hadn't time to put on his wrestling gear, makes so much sense.

Great opening match between SCU vs Best Friends. 

Loved the Jobber match with Lax. Need more of those on Dynamite.

Womens Match. Riho is over and is a star, everything good in the match went through her. But damn Britt really looked out of her depth out there tonight, it's scary how green she is. I'm actually feeling bad for her at this point. Very good ending sequence. Riho is clearly the best worker in that division and they need to find proper talent to face her.

Lucha Bros vs Jurassic Express, a really good tag match. Marko did what he was supposed to do and get beat up and take the pin. Lucha Bros are awesome. Jungle Boy is a star in the making. Crowd loved it.

Great promo from Mox.

Match of the night between Omega/Page vs Mox/Pac. Hard hitting and brutal (that Page bump was sick) and Mox turning on Pac was Stone Cold like. The crowd went apeshit for this match.

Main event, Jericho vs Allin, a star making turn for Allin reminded me a bit of Foley with his hands tied behind his back. Jericho made Allin look a million bucks. Allin is a superstar in the making. Great ending to the show with the heels celebrating.

It's insane how much AEW get into two hours and make it all worthwhile.

One minus for me is Britt Baker, If I was Tony Khan or whoever is heading up that women's division. I think I would push her back a bit and let her grow as a talent as she's out of her depth. Or plan her matches out step by step. I couldn't even say who's worse between her or Brandi at this point.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

Not as good as the first two shows, but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Between flipping back and forth between NXT and having to step out for a bit I missed a bit of the show.

But from what I saw, here's my review:

*The opening match was a hot one, and I liked starting things off with a different tone with a pre match beatdown on Daniels. I know it would make the Dark Order look super weak, but I don't know how the Finals can't be Lucha Bros vs. SCU now.

Match itself was fun. Sky in particular looked great. Only downside was the execution of the finish, but overall fun stuff.

*The LAX squash was what it was. Santana I think has star potential, not so much with Ortiz.

*Great video package for Cody vs. Jericho. This is something I want to see on almost every show.

*Britt vs. Riho was solid. You can clearly tell Britt's still a work in progress with some of her transitions and selling, but there's star potential there. And Riho has been their most consistent female performer so far.

*I honestly missed a lot of the Lucha Bros vs. Stunt/Jungle Boy match so I won't comment on it other than saying Pentagon's mask was sick.

*Highlight of the show was the Mox/PAC vs. Omega/Hangman tag match. Great action. I don't know if I like Mox and Omega having so much in ring time together before their 1st singles match, but their stuff together was awesome. Finish was fine too with Mox showing he on plays for himself, no one else, even if it costs him a win.

*The main event was.....I don't know honestly. Like, it wasn't this big, bloody spectacle like I thought it could be. The action itself was rather tame outside of a couple spots. The big story obviously was Darby fighting with hands tied, and that was a great visual and lead to some cool spots. Overall though, felt like the match could have been more.

Also, I'm not crazy that a guy like Jericho who beat Omega and Hangman clean needed help to beat Darby with his hand tied behind his back.


----------



## Garty

This was definitely the weakest show. It seemed disjointed and disorganized. There were some real positives (all tag-team matches), but overall, it was disappointing.

The crowd was hot, but they couldn't save the show. And relax people, they can't all be home runs.


----------



## DOTL

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Doesn’t change the fact that AEW is going to crash if they don’t start inserting promos. Only so many times fans will watch just straight matches before they start to get bored.


I don't disagree.


But war rooms still remain the worst bit of creative of the month. The year even.
And I will testify as such as long as breath resides in my lungs.


----------



## looper007

Garty said:


> This was definitely the weakest show. It seemed disjointed and disorganized. There were some real positives (all tag-team matches), but overall, it was disappointing.
> 
> The crowd was hot, but they couldn't save the show. And relax people, they can't all be home runs.


I disagree thought the show was great myself. But different strokes for different folks. Didn't feel it was disjointed at all.


----------



## Alright_Mate

BrahmaBull247 said:


> So we aren’t allowed to criticize a bad show? Sorry but you AEW smarks are turning me off of the product lol...We need more promo work to build characters and the street fight was awful. The way they treated the Lucha Bro’s was awful too. Only decent match was Mox/Pac vs Omega/Page


If that's the case congratulations on wasting two hours of your time.

You could have entertained yourself with four Brazzers scenes in that amount of time.


----------



## CoverD

looper007 said:


> Womens Match. Riho is over and is a star, everything good in the match went through her. But damn Britt really looked out of her depth out there tonight, it's scary how green she is. I'm actually feeling bad for her at this point. Very good ending sequence. Riho is clearly the best worker in that division and they need to find proper talent to face
> 
> One minus for me is Britt Baker, If I was Tony Khan or whoever is heading up that women's division. I think I would push her back a bit and let her grow as a talent as she's out of her depth. Or plan her matches out step by step. I couldn't even say who's worse between her or Brandi at this point.


While I agree Britt isn't setting the world on fire, the language barrier during the match DEFINITELY hurt and you could see it during the entire match.


----------



## rbl85

They already said that they will not do the same matches that we saw during the PPV on the weekly shows.

I don't think TNT would be ok to do a super violent match


----------



## Cult03

V-Trigger said:


> Two promos and a video package. Some of you *REALLY* need to start watching talk shows and stop watching *WRESTLING*.


I would recommend gymnastics to you if you just wanted to watch little people do flips with no story lines being forwarded. You might not enjoy the lack of face paint though


----------



## Beatles123

Some of you need to realize that stories can be advanced in the ring, too. Mox and Omega didn't NEED mic work.


----------



## DOTL

RapShepard said:


> And again, do you actually like AEW, or are you just weirdly focused on being anti-WWE


Why do you have this obsession with having me confess my distaste for AEW when my op had nothing to do with it? What are you? WWE's Grand Inquisitor? I was talking about how the war rooms were indefensible. That's it. But you, in your defensiveness, interpreted it as a blanket defense of creative problems in AEW.


Well, let me ease your mind. AEW could be worse than Dora the Explorer on Ice and I'd still hate WWE. Because AEW and WWE can both suck. It's not mutually exclusive.

But I'll answer your question. I like AEW. I like it better than WWE, easily. I don't think I like it as much as NWA Powerrr.


----------



## looper007

CoverD said:


> While I agree Britt isn't setting the world on fire, the language barrier during the match DEFINITELY hurt and you could see it during the entire match.


They should be working these matches before hand in the ring. I think Britt is one of those workers that probably do better with having everything planned out ahead of her.


----------



## rbl85

looper007 said:


> They should be working these matches before hand in the ring. I think Britt is one of those workers that probably do better with having everything planned out ahead of her.


She's way too slow


----------



## RainmakerV2

CoverD said:


> While I agree Britt isn't setting the world on fire, the language barrier during the match DEFINITELY hurt and you could see it during the entire match.


Imagine hating on normal sized english speaking women for having no idea how to work 90 pound girls they cant communicate spots with. Imagine.


----------



## V-Trigger

CoverD said:


> While I agree Britt isn't setting the world on fire, the language barrier during the match DEFINITELY hurt and you could see it during the entire match.


That isn't a problem with most of the western talent that works in Japan. Britt just isn't good enough to be on the title contention.


----------



## bradatar

I truly do wonder how long the AEW circle jerk will last. 6/10 show and way better than RAW. Lots of flaws and lots of jobber time. Hopefully they fix the ship next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Trigger

bradatar said:


> I truly do wonder how long the AEW circle jerk will last. 6/10 show and way better than RAW. Lots of flaws and lots of jobber time. Hopefully they fix the ship next week.


The Luchasaurus thing really hurt the first hour. The second hour was fantastic.


----------



## RapShepard

DOTL said:


> Why do you have this obsession with having me confess my distaste for AEW when my op had nothing to do with it? What are you? WWE's Grand Inquisitor? I was talking about how the war rooms were indefensible. That's it. But you, in your defensiveness, interpreted it as a blanket defence of creative problems in AEW.
> 
> 
> Well, let me ease your mind. AEW could be worse than Dora the Explorer on Ice and I'd still hate WWE. Because AEW and WWE can both suck. It's not mutually exclusive.
> 
> But I'll answer your question. I like AEW. I like it better than WWE, easily. I don't think I like it as much as NWA Powerrr.


I don't need you to confess anything. When your review of something AEW related boils down to "well at least it's not WWE" it's clear that you're not watching to enjoy AEW for being AEW. I mean you watched a fairly entertaining show and WWE's shitty draft war rooms were on your mind. That's weirdo shit


----------



## bradatar

V-Trigger said:


> The Luchasaurus thing really hurt the first hour. The second hour was fantastic.




Don’t leave Marko getting three commercial breaks out cmon dude lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbly

Beatles123 said:


> Some of you need to realize that stories can be advanced in the ring, too. Mox and Omega didn't NEED mic work.


I actually think for anyone who hasn't followed Omega's career and so only has 3 eps + a few PPV's to go by, Omega has been a bit of a dud so far.

Literally all I see is someone who is obviously good in the ring (with constantly weird jazz hands) but absolutely zero personality. What is the character? There's just nothing to go by.


----------



## rbl85

Apparently the people in the arena have bad taste in wrestling because they loved the match of the Lucha Bros…..

I mean they have to have bad taste because you guys did not liked it XD


----------



## Mox Girl

I thought the show was fun, but the Lucha Bros vs Jurassic Express match was a bit meh, it went on for too long I thought and Marko Stunt is so irritating. It's awful that Luchasaurus got hurt when he did 

Women's match was ok, I really love Riho though.

Highlight of the night was obviously Mox/PAC vs Omega/Page. Really fun match, Mox's antics were awesome and him turning on PAC was hilarious and established him as a lone wolf who only looks out for himself. Glad to hear him talk some in the backstage promo, but I'm still hanging out for an in-ring promo <3

Main event was alright, Darby was really impressive when his hands were tied behind his back.

Opening tag was fun too but I wanted the Best Friends to win.


----------



## looper007

rbl85 said:


> She's way too slow


Definitely agree, I know she's somewhat green and all. But is she just someone who's just not going to be that great a worker. I mean she could end up a solid worker but I thought Nyla looked far better then Britt has. She seems nervous out there, like she isn't sure of herself. 

If there was a talent who I felt probably hasn't taken advantage of the hype AEW gave around them, I think Britt would be far ahead as the only one who's not taken her chance. I just think I'd have Bea beat her in the feud and then move her down to AEW DARK tapings and let her get better. A time away from the spotlight might be the best for her. 

I'm not going by the three TV tapings but also her PPV's showings.


----------



## bradatar

RapShepard said:


> I don't need you to confess anything. When your review of something AEW related boils down to "well at least it's not WWE" it's clear that you're not watching to enjoy AEW for being AEW. I mean you watched a fairly entertaining show and WWE's shitty draft war rooms were on your mind. That's weirdo shit




He gets it. Y’all need to stop comparing this shit to WWE or your opinions sound way less valid. “Better than WWE” could have been my morning shit depending on episodes. Rate it fairly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The3

AEW need to raid NWA roster get some more heavyweight guys in there


----------



## Garty

Oh and I forgot to add, I hope that Britt Baker is a better Dentist than she is a wrestler. Language barrier or not... OOF! That was awful.


----------



## bradatar

Bubbly said:


> I actually think for anyone who hasn't followed Omega's career and so only has 3 eps + a few PPV's to go by, Omega has been a bit of a dud so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Literally all I see is someone who is obviously good in the ring (with constantly weird jazz hands) but absolutely zero personality. What is the character? There's just nothing to go by.




My wife hasn’t seen anything and can’t figure him out. She wants to like him too. What you said is dead on she LEGIT said “what’s he doing???”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawduck

I don't understand the moaning here,sure it wasn't as good as the last two weeks but it was still a decent show, if a show annoys you then dont watch it, thats why i haven't watched raw or smackdown since wrestlemania week


----------



## looper007

The crowd loved the show, but the usual guys are complaining on here. I just love Wrestling Forum.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Missed tonight's show in order to get caught up on South Park, but it sounds like it was meh at best. :T

Gonna catch the replay now and see how it panned out.


----------



## rbl85

bradatar said:


> My wife hasn’t seen anything and can’t figure him out. She wants to like him too. What you said is dead on she LEGIT said “what’s he doing???”


You can see that he has wrestled most of his career in Japan because japanese love that kind of thing


----------



## Taroostyles

This was still a great show with a couple misses 

SCU and Best Friends was great 

LAX looked great in a needed squash 

RIHO and Britt was pretty good but a little disjointed at times 

Everyone is bitching about Marko and while I do agree he shouldn't be featured prominently it wasnt as bad as people here are making it seem. The right team won. 

Omega and Page vs Mox and Pac was excellent and the high point of the night. 4 studs just clicking on high gear. 

The main event was really good I just think not quite what people expected, especially after the Omega vs Janela war. It told a good story but some people are gonna hate on Darby no matter what. 

Also the Cody promo package was total fire. So yeah Marko wasnt good and the main event didnt hit the top gear that I wanted it to but this was still great.


----------



## DOTL

RapShepard said:


> I don't need you to confess anything. When your review of something AEW related boils down to "well at least it's not WWE" it's clear that you're not watching to enjoy AEW for being AEW. I mean you watched a fairly entertaining show and WWE's shitty draft war rooms were on your mind. That's weirdo shit


Why are you reading into crap? Talk about weird.

My op was this "A nose bleed is better than war rooms."

Where do I say anything about AEW? I don't.

Where does it say I like AEW because it isn't WWE? I don't.

Before the relevant posts I reply to, where do I mention the war rooms? I don't. Heck I wasn't even thinking about it until I saw the conversation thread. 

But of course, my being so obsessed with WWE that I'm constantly thinking about it as I watch AEW is the line you have to take in your effete attack on AEW. 

Sorry. But WWE just isn't that important.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I just feel there is a bigger story to tell in the future of Cody winning his first world title there. I dont buy into him having the chance of winning. And if they do then they're just hot shotting.


----------



## looper007

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Missed tonight's show in order to get caught up on South Park, but it sounds like tonight's show was meh at best. :T
> 
> Gonna catch the replay now and see how it panned out.


The show wasn't meh.

The opening Tag match was very good, Mox/Omega was better then anything on RAW or Smackdown in the past few weeks. The main event was very good. I even liked the Lucha Bro vs Jurassic express match.

The Only match you would say was meh was the women's match. The crowd was hot all night.


----------



## Geeee

RainmakerV2 said:


> Imagine hating on normal sized english speaking women for having no idea how to work 90 pound girls they cant communicate spots with. Imagine.


Ehhh she's maybe at the level of one of the better divas like Eve Torres or Melina but the standard in womens wrestling has risen above that.

Also, if you ever watch NJPW, the moves all have pretty much the same name in Japanese.


----------



## V-Trigger

rbl85 said:


> Apparently the people in the arena have bad taste in wrestling because they loved the match of the Lucha Bros…..
> 
> I mean they have to have bad taste because you guys did not liked it XD


Maybe you need everything being told to you. This match was storytelling 1/1 with the way that Mox and Kenny went at it. PAC stopped Mox before they were DQED because WINS AND LOSES MATTER ON THE RECORDS. Mox obviously didn't gave a FUCK and left.


----------



## rbl85

Taroostyles said:


> This was still a great show with a couple misses
> 
> SCU and Best Friends was great
> 
> LAX looked great in a needed squash
> 
> RIHO and Britt was pretty good but a little disjointed at times
> 
> Everyone is bitching about Marko and while I do agree he shouldn't be featured prominently it wasnt as bad as people here are making it seem. The right team won.
> 
> Omega and Page vs Mox and Pac was excellent and the high point of the night. 4 studs just clicking on high gear.
> 
> The main event was really good I just think not quite what people expected, especially after the *Omega vs Janela war.* It told a good story but some people are gonna hate on Darby no matter what.
> 
> Also the Cody promo package was total fire. So yeah Marko wasnt good and the main event didnt hit the top gear that I wanted it to but this was still great.


You'll never see a match like that on TNT (that's why it was a Dark match)


----------



## rbl85

V-Trigger said:


> Maybe you need everything being told to you. This match was storytelling 1/1 with the way that Mox and Kenny went at it. PAC stopped Mox before they were DQED because WINS AND LOSES MATTER ON THE RECORDS. Mox obviously didn't gave a FUCK and left.


My post was about the Lucha bros match


----------



## Matthew Castillo

rbl85 said:


> Apparently the people in the arena have bad taste in wrestling because they loved the match of the Lucha Bros…..
> 
> I mean they have to have bad taste because you guys did not liked it XD


I mean I really liked the match too. My read was basically that the Lucha Bros were basically playing with their food for most of the match.


----------



## looper007

Taroostyles said:


> This was still a great show with a couple misses
> 
> SCU and Best Friends was great
> 
> LAX looked great in a needed squash
> 
> RIHO and Britt was pretty good but a little disjointed at times
> 
> Everyone is bitching about Marko and while I do agree he shouldn't be featured prominently it wasnt as bad as people here are making it seem. The right team won.
> 
> Omega and Page vs Mox and Pac was excellent and the high point of the night. 4 studs just clicking on high gear.
> 
> The main event was really good I just think not quite what people expected, especially after the Omega vs Janela war. It told a good story but some people are gonna hate on Darby no matter what.
> 
> Also the Cody promo package was total fire. So yeah Marko wasnt good and the main event didnt hit the top gear that I wanted it to but this was still great.


I'm kind shocked at the reaction by some on here. I thought it was very good episode.


----------



## rbl85

Geeee said:


> Ehhh she's maybe at the level of one of the better divas like Eve Torres or Melina but the standard in womens wrestling has risen above that.
> 
> Also, if you ever watch NJPW, the moves all have pretty much the same name in Japanese.


Baker have the same problems with english speaking wrestlers


----------



## Ham and Egger

looper007 said:


> The crowd loved the show, but the usual guys are complaining on here. I just love Wrestling Forum.


They find something to complain about every week. Its amazing.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

looper007 said:


> The show wasn't meh.
> 
> The opening Tag match was very good, Mox/Omega was better then anything on RAW or Smackdown in the past few weeks. The main event was very good. I even liked the Lucha Bro vs Jurassic express match.
> 
> The Only match you would say was meh was the women's match. The crowd was hot all night.


I missed the first 30 minutes of the replay too because I inadvertently took a sip of dumbfuck juice. fpalm

Just saw the vignette hyping up Rhodes for his match at Full Gear and now I'm watching the Women's Title Match. Gonna do my damnedest to catch the first half hour of tonight's show on *another* replay in order to get the whole kit and kaboodle.


----------



## RainmakerV2

looper007 said:


> I'm kind shocked at the reaction by some on here. I thought it was very good episode.


The womens and tag matches back to back were complete jokes, and the main event was lame WWE style "hardcore" and making your world champ have to have help to beat a handless Darby Allin is FUCKING DUMB.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Noticed people in here complaining about the ending also complained about every show ending in chaos lmao


----------



## rbl85

RainmakerV2 said:


> The womens and tag matches back to back were complete jokes, and the main event was lame WWE style "hardcore" and making your world champ have to have help to beat a handless Darby Allin is FUCKING DUMB.


"Street match" doesn't mean "hardcore" XD

You'll never see an hardcore match on TNT, on PPV yes but not on TNT.


----------



## Bubbly

looper007 said:


> The crowd loved the show, but the usual guys are complaining on here. I just love Wrestling Forum.


Genuine question, will you use "the crowd loved the show" as an argument to bash the nay-sayers if the ratings drop over the next few weeks? The biggest crowd is the one that watches on tv after all. If it does drop, one could use the reverse logic and say "The _main _audience didn't like the show and dropped out, but the usual die hard bell to bell wrestling fans are worshipping it on here. I love the wrestling forum".

Not to sound like a hater, because I thought it was a decent show overall and it's the only product I have some emotional investment in atm. There's a balance to be had between hating too much and ignoring blatant issues.


----------



## rbl85

MrEvans said:


> Noticed people in here complaining about the ending also complained about every show ending in chaos lmao


Last week : They need to stop with the run in attack

This week : they should have done a run in….XD


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

It was a good show. Britt had a terrible showing. Easily the low light. Stunt was too protected and it hurt Lucha Bro's a bit. Ortiz was annoying as fuck. Everything else was good/great.


----------



## Mox Girl

I thought the show was fun, but damn some people in here are coming off as total AEW fanboys. People are allowed to criticize the show lol, nothing is perfect.


----------



## rbl85

Bubbly said:


> Genuine question, will you use "the crowd loved the show" as an argument to bash the nay-sayers if the ratings drop over the next few weeks? The biggest crowd is the one that watches on tv after all. If it does drop, one could use the reverse logic and say "The _main _audience didn't like the show and dropped out, but the usual die hard bell to bell wrestling fans are worshipping it on here. I love the wrestling forum".
> 
> Not to sound like a hater, because I thought it was a decent show overall and it's the only product I have some emotional investment in atm. There's a balance to be had between hating too much and ignoring blatant issues.


So you're saying that people who knows nothing about wrestling (the casuals) can say when a show is good or not ?


----------



## Geeee

Cult03 said:


> LOL. Jericho needed help beating Allin who had his hands behind his back? I get what AEW is doing now. Instead of making their Main Event talent look good, they're bringing their jobbers up to their level. What a fucking joke


I think that Darby is a guy that AEW is going to be using a lot and they don't view him as a jobber.


----------



## SAMCRO

That botch by SCU was really fucking bad, the fact they still got the pin after that botch was fucking ridiculous, get ur asses up and just do it again don't fucking pin the guy off that fucking botch that clearly did nothing to the guy.


----------



## V-Trigger

The3 said:


> AEW need to raid NWA roster get some more heavyweight guys in there


Yeah man, can't wait for Mr Anderson, Damian Sandow and Trevor Murdoch. (ALL WWE Rejects) that are on their +40


----------



## rbl85

Mox Girl said:


> I thought the show was fun, but damn some people in here are coming off as total AEW fanboys. People are allowed to criticize the show lol, nothing is perfect.


The problem here is that some peoples here think that because they didn't like then nobody can like it.


----------



## Geeee

SAMCRO said:


> That botch by SCU was really fucking bad, the fact they still got the pin after that botch was fucking ridiculous, get ur asses up and just do it again don't fucking pin the guy off that fucking botch that clearly did nothing to the guy.


I mean it didn't look pretty but it was a power bomb combined with a knee to the head.


----------



## V-Trigger

Mox Girl said:


> I thought the show was fun, but damn some people in here are coming off as total AEW fanboys. People are allowed to criticize the show lol, nothing is perfect.


That's not the problem at all. The problem is that people around here imply that their word is universal and that the company should shut down tonight.


----------



## rbl85

SAMCRO said:


> That botch by SCU was really fucking bad, the fact they still got the pin after that botch was fucking ridiculous, get ur asses up and just do it again don't fucking pin the guy off that fucking botch that clearly did nothing to the guy.


So you're saying that a powerbomb which has been the finisher of a lot of wrestler did Nothing to Trent…..


----------



## RainmakerV2

MrEvans said:


> Noticed people in here complaining about the ending also complained about every show ending in chaos lmao


The ending to the first two shows were great. Having your world champion in peril to be beat by a handless Darby Allin is dumb.


----------



## TripleG

Loved the show again, and they even addressed some of my issues. 

I wanted more squash matches, we got one (with 2 more lined up next week). 

I wanted more promos, and we got that great Cody video package. 

More like that please! 

However, they still need to get the rules squared away. Moxley should have been DQ'd and PAC being worried about a DQ seems silly considering nobody seems to be able to get themselves DQ'd on this show. Again, it is okay to have Countouts and DQs once in a while. 

I liked pretty much everything else though: 

- The opener was awesome with SCU being put at a disadvantage, The Lucha Bros getting their sneak attack in, Scorpio Sky emerging to be the hero...it was all well done. 

- Again, loved that Santana and Ortiz got a squash match. Nothing wrong with that and they should do more of them. 

- Baker Vs. Riho was a really solid match. The Women's Division still needs a direction and more bodies thrown into it, but matches like this will help to get it noticed in a positive way. 

- In a weird way, it was fortuitous that Luchasaurus was injured for the tournament match as it made the now heel Lucha Bros more bully like by throwing around the two small guys and ultimately making that team easier to beat. Match was good. 

- I'm not a fan of them doing superstar tag team matches every week ala Raw and Smackdown as that will burn things out. However, the chemistry between Omega and Moxley is obvious and I think they are going to tear it down at Full Gear. I also like that Moxley's personality of being his own man and a wild brute basically cost his team as he snapped at PAC, and it was also nice to see Hangman get a win after the recent huge losses he's had. 

- And I enjoyed Jericho and Darby. We all knew Jericho was going to win, but to see Darby go toe to toe with him and make a comeback with his hands literally tied behind his back was pretty neat.


----------



## Bubbly

rbl85 said:


> So you're saying that people who knows nothing about wrestling (the casuals) can say when a show is good or not ?


Not everyone who isn't impressed is a "casual". You don't have to be a casual to watch the show and fail to get any emotional investment in the wrestlers you're seeing. 

People watch for different reasons. Some want to see character A beat character B because of what those characters represent to them.


----------



## Jazminator

Sometimes fans start *LOOKING* for reasons to complain about a company or show. Other times, they merely like to point out things that they think went wrong or was done poorly. As long as they understand that their opinions are just that (and not necessarily factual), I'm fine with either. The way I choose to watch a wrestling show is simply as a fan. I don't want to be an armchair booker or act like I know more about wrestling than the actual bookers or promoters. 

So far, AEW has had three episodes of "Dynamite," and so far I've enjoyed all three.


----------



## V-Trigger

Still trending on twitter btw. Shocking with how bad the show was. /s


----------



## Cult03

Geeee said:


> I think that Darby is a guy that AEW is going to be using a lot and they don't view him as a jobber.


Allin struggled to climb into the ring over the 2nd rope. I've never seen anyone do that before, even in the cruiserweight division. If they push him then they are doing the wrong thing. Solid lower mid carder at most.


----------



## Cult03

V-Trigger said:


> Still trending on twitter btw. Shocking with how bad the show was. /s


Raw and Smackdown trend too. How do you feel about those shows?


----------



## V-Trigger

RainmakerV2 said:


> The ending to the first two shows were great. Having your world champion in peril to be beat by a handless Darby Allin is dumb.


Wow is kinda like he's trying to get heat on him and his new stable. Chris Jericho is a legend and it's kinda hard to boo him. He has to resort to this to get some boos. It worked tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl

It's funny, I don't want to boo Jericho even though he's clearly a douche lol. I have no issues booing the rest of the Inner Circle though haha.


----------



## Sir Linko

TripleG said:


> Loved the show again, and they even addressed some of my issues.
> 
> I wanted more squash matches, we got one (with 2 more lined up next week).
> 
> I wanted more promos, and we got that great Cody video package.
> 
> More like that please!
> 
> *However, they still need to get the rules squared away.* Moxley should have been DQ'd and PAC being worried about a DQ seems silly considering nobody seems to be able to get themselves DQ'd on this show. Again, it is okay to have Countouts and DQs once in a while.
> 
> I liked pretty much everything else though:
> 
> - The opener was awesome with SCU being put at a disadvantage, The Lucha Bros getting their sneak attack in, Scorpio Sky emerging to be the hero...it was all well done.
> 
> - Again, loved that Santana and Ortiz got a squash match. Nothing wrong with that and they should do more of them.
> 
> - Baker Vs. Riho was a really solid match. The Women's Division still needs a direction and more bodies thrown into it, but matches like this will help to get it noticed in a positive way.
> 
> - In a weird way, it was fortuitous that Luchasaurus was injured for the tournament match as it made the now heel Lucha Bros more bully like by throwing around the two small guys and ultimately making that team easier to beat. Match was good.
> 
> - I'm not a fan of them doing superstar tag team matches every week ala Raw and Smackdown as that will burn things out. However, the chemistry between Omega and Moxley is obvious and I think they are going to tear it down at Full Gear. I also like that Moxley's personality of being his own man and a wild brute basically cost his team as he snapped at PAC, and it was also nice to see Hangman get a win after the recent huge losses he's had.
> 
> - And I enjoyed Jericho and Darby. We all knew Jericho was going to win, but to see Darby go toe to toe with him and make a comeback with his hands literally tied behind his back was pretty neat.


I was looking at that too. Then realized the Ref was busy with someone outside the ring with his back turned when Moxley hit Kenny with the bat. And TBF, you have to hit someone in order to get DQ'd 

And Pac stopped Moxley from hitting Kenny again. They covered this one up a bit better. I was going to be mega urked by that because that's something that has bugged me lately.


----------



## SAMCRO

rbl85 said:


> So you're saying that a powerbomb which has been the finisher of a lot of wrestler did Nothing to Trent…..


Come the fuck on that was barely a powerbomb, there was almost no impact to that, Kaz was anticipating Scorpio comboing off it but he didn't so he didn't put much force into a solo powerbomb. 

Just look at Scorpio Sky after the match he was clearly pissed about that botch, so don't try and tell me that was an acceptable ending when the wrestler in the match clearly didn't like it.


----------



## V-Trigger

I don't know what happeend but something seemed off with Sky. He was probably selling the Daniels angle a little too much and costed him during the match.


----------



## Lethal Evans

RainmakerV2 said:


> The ending to the first two shows were great. Having your world champion in peril to be beat by a handless Darby Allin is dumb.


Peril?

He was clearly going to win regardless as soon as he was taped, Hager just wrapped it up in good time.


----------



## Joe Gill

cant believe the amount of nitpicking.... overall it was a solid show. Its never going to be a perfect show. Its live TV. I have watched hundreds of episodes of raw, smackdown, nitro etc and have never seen a perfect show in my life. As long a the main wrestlers shine its all good... they are the ones that will decide the fate of AEW... and not the jobber midgets or woman wrestlers. 

Next week I want to see an in ring segment between cody and jericho.


----------



## RainmakerV2

MrEvans said:


> Peril?
> 
> He was clearly going to win regardless as soon as he was taped, Hager just wrapped it up in good time.


How? He was going for the coffin drop. Im suppossed to assume Jericho would have kicked out? Why?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

RainmakerV2 said:


> How? He was going for the coffin drop. Im suppossed to assume Jericho would have kicked out? Why?


Why are you assuming it hits?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Why are you assuming it hits?


How bout just having your world champ beat the guy with his finish?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

SAMCRO said:


> That botch by SCU was really fucking bad, the fact they still got the pin after that botch was fucking ridiculous, get ur asses up and just do it again don't fucking pin the guy off that fucking botch that clearly did nothing to the guy.


Yeah, and they didn't really didn't try to hide it emotionally too. Like Kaz had to pep talk the dude for a bit post match. That might be the only part of the show that I can't get out of my head because of how anti climactic it came off as. Sucks but they gotta move on. 

Oh wait and the Marko dude :lmao I know size doesn't matter, but FOH.


----------



## SAMCRO

I did love Jericho bringing back the face paint from NJPW, hope he keeps using it.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

RainmakerV2 said:


> How bout just having your world champ beat the guy with his finish?


Clearly they want to protect Darby and want Jericho to use his goons to help further his reign. You know standard heel stuff. There are a lot of things to criticize about the show and I really don't think that's one of them.


----------



## looper007

Ham and Egger said:


> They find something to complain about every week. Its amazing.


I can understand them not liking women's match (it was fine) or Marko Stunt (he's going to be someone who splits opinion). But to say that was a bang average or crap episode, i just think it's moaning for moaning sake.


----------



## The Wood

rbl85 said:


> The problem here is that some peoples here think that because they didn't like then nobody can like it.


That's not really it at all. It's the reason _why_ people don't like it that they explain and extrapolate to believe why it won't appeal to the people they know that have turned off wrestling. The "oh, they won't let me enjoy it" angle is a bit of a straw-man. 



V-Trigger said:


> That's not the problem at all. The problem is that people around here imply that their word is universal and that the company should shut down tonight.


I have not been through the thread, but I bet you that no one seriously said AEW should shut down. 



Bubbly said:


> Genuine question, will you use "the crowd loved the show" as an argument to bash the nay-sayers if the ratings drop over the next few weeks? The biggest crowd is the one that watches on tv after all. If it does drop, one could use the reverse logic and say "The _main _audience didn't like the show and dropped out, but the usual die hard bell to bell wrestling fans are worshipping it on here. I love the wrestling forum".
> 
> Not to sound like a hater, because I thought it was a decent show overall and it's the only product I have some emotional investment in atm. There's a balance to be had between hating too much and ignoring blatant issues.


Great post. You've got to be careful judging these shows by the live crowds. They are in for a penny, in for a pound. 



rbl85 said:


> So you're saying that people who knows nothing about wrestling (the casuals) can say when a show is good or not ?


This is such a condescending attitude. People don't need to "know" about wrestling to decide whether or not they are going to watch it. And most of the people who "know" wrestling on here don't know shit about it. That's why they get their feelings hurt when AEW gets criticized and they resort to calling people trolls and baseless hyperbole (see: V-Trigger). It's why they also get sulky when the ratings and buys, for example, reflect that AEW isn't capturing hearts and minds as much as they think. "Oh, look at them all ready to gloat." Yeah, because we told you so, motherfuckers. 

And, for the record, that's not what Bubbly was saying at all. Bubbly just said that a hot live crowd isn't necessarily indicative of a successful TV product. Which is true. 



V-Trigger said:


> Yeah man, can't wait for Mr Anderson, Damian Sandow and Trevor Murdoch. (ALL WWE Rejects) that are on their +40


Trevor Murdoch is only 3 years older than Kenny Omega. Anderson and Sandow were, at least at one point, scheduled to be huge stars in WWE. More so Anderson than Sandow, but AEW took Tye Dillinger, for crying out loud. Murdoch was always underrated, by the way. Solid fundamentals, great agility for his size and build, underrated talker and an awesome old-school look. But sure, knock guys just because they want to wrestle in a place where things are grounded. I'm sure if they were in that Casino Battle Royal freezing people and stapling things to their foreheads, you'd have been all over it. Murdoch could have revived his Stan Dupp gimmick and there could have been a midget jacking off in a garbage can. That would be Dy-no-mite!


----------



## Matthew Castillo

MrEvans said:


> Peril?
> 
> He was clearly going to win regardless as soon as he was taped, Hager just wrapped it up in good time.


With the way it's been sold up to this point and the timing of the interference, it's clear that the intention was that Darby would have won if he'd landed the Coffin Drop.


----------



## V-Trigger

RainmakerV2 said:


> How bout just having your world champ beat the guy with his finish?


He tapped him. What you are you watching my dude?.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Clearly they want to protect Darby and want Jericho to use his goons to help further his reign. You know standard heel stuff. There are a lot of things to criticize about the show and I really don't think that's one of them.


I have zero issue using the Inner Circle to help Jericho against legit threats. A guy in leggings and shorts on a skateboard? No. Not everyone has to look good in defeat. This company has a big issue with everyone "getting their shit in" and having to look like they were gonna win when they lose.


----------



## SAMCRO

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, and they didn't really didn't try to hide it emotionally too. Like Kaz had to pep talk the dude for a bit post match. That might be the only part of the show that I can't get out of my head because of how anti climactic it came off as. Sucks but they gotta move on.
> 
> Oh wait and the Marko dude :lmao I know size doesn't matter, but FOH.


Yeah Scorpio Sky was CLEARLY depressed and frustrated, they won the match they should be happy in kayfabe, but yet he's depressed, meanwhile the commentators are still selling the finish and acting as if they hit it perfectly.

I mean yeah dude should have tried to hide it better if the commentators are acting as if no botch happened.


----------



## V-Trigger

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah Scorpio Sky was CLEARLY depressed and frustrated, they won the match they should be happy in kayfabe, but yet he's depressed, meanwhile the commentators are still selling the finish and acting as if they hit it perfectly.
> 
> I mean yeah dude should have tried to hide it better if the commentators are acting as if no botch happened.


Or you know... he was selling the beatdown that Daniels took.


----------



## Geeee

V-Trigger said:


> I don't know what happeend but something seemed off with Sky. He was probably selling the Daniels angle a little too much and costed him during the match.


I think overall Sky had a good performance. Especially considering he wrestled the bulk of it with one sock and one shoe LOL. I'd definitely break an ankle trying to even just run with uneven footwear like that.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

RainmakerV2 said:


> I have zero issue using the Inner Circle to help Jericho against legit threats. A guy in leggings and shorts on a skateboard? No. Not everyone has to look good in defeat. This company has a big issue with everyone "getting their shit in" and having to look like they were gonna win when they lose.


I mean they clearly value Darby. Whether that's for the best or not I don't know. Time will tell. They clearly think highly of him to bring Cody to a draw and lose dirty against Jericho.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I mean they clearly value Darby. Whether that's for the best or not I don't know. Time will tell. They clearly think highly of him to bring Cody to a draw and lose dirty against Jericho.


Cmon dude. He had no use of his hands. Codebreaker, 1 ,2 3,. If you're insistent on him looking super tough, let him kick out of one. Complete nonsense.


----------



## V-Trigger

God forbid a company that tries to create stars and not bury talent at every chance. Vince really has killed some neurons around here. I expected better from the folks that watch other companies. Guess that I was wrong.


----------



## SAMCRO

RainmakerV2 said:


> I have zero issue using the Inner Circle to help Jericho against legit threats. A guy in leggings and shorts on a skateboard? No. Not everyone has to look good in defeat. This company has a big issue with everyone "getting their shit in" and having to look like they were gonna win when they lose.


I completely agree man, Jericho shouldn't look that close to losing his title to where he needs interference to help him with a skinny small dude in cutoff shorts and leggings thats handcuffed. 

When Jericho's facing an Omega or hangman or Cody, yeah then you can do the interference and make Jericho look very close to losing so he needs to cheat. But you don't need to do that for a tiny dude thats handcuffed, that made him look really fucking weak.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Clearly they want to protect Darby and want Jericho to use his goons to help further his reign. You know standard heel stuff. There are a lot of things to criticize about the show and I really don't think that's one of them.


And the general thing with Darby where people underestimate him due to him being a skinny and young, but he's fast, crazy, and determined enough that his only clean singles loss basically required him to take himself out of the match by being too crazy.


----------



## SAMCRO

V-Trigger said:


> Or you know... he was selling the beatdown that Daniels took.


Yeah yeah he clearly wasn't depressed about the awful botch that he caused... no not at all.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

RainmakerV2 said:


> Cmon dude. He had no use of his hands. Codebreaker, 1 ,2 3,. If you're insistent on him looking super tough, let him kick out of one. Complete nonsense.


I don't remember Jericho even going for a cover on him after that. If your complaint is too much offense with his hands tied behind him back I can buy that.


----------



## V-Trigger

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah yeah he clearly wasn't depressed about the awful botch that he caused... no not at all.


Do you have a crystal ball or something?


----------



## The Wood

V-Trigger said:


> God forbid a company that tries to create stars and not bury talent at every chance. Vince really has killed some neurons around here. I expected better from the folks that watch other companies. Guess that I was wrong.


This is the same thing people said when WWE randomly put the WWE Title on Jinder Mahal. It's _who_ you try to make and _how_ you try to make them. But that is lost on people who would rather make a hasty generalization and project a made-up WWE bias on people. 

WWE are shit. It doesn't make AEW good. Wrestling is a star-driven business. It doesn't mean everyone can be a star.


----------



## SAMCRO

V-Trigger said:


> Do you have a crystal ball or something?


I mean i have eyes, i know when a wrestler isn't happy with a finish because of a botch, i could see it with Taker after the Goldberg match, Sting after the Jeff hardy match, its not that hard to tell. 

I know you love AEW but you don't have to defend every little thing someone criticizes about it.


----------



## Beatles123

The Wood said:


> This is the same thing people said when WWE randomly put the WWE Title on Jinder Mahal. It's _who_ you try to make and _how_ you try to make them. But that is lost on people who would rather make a hasty generalization and project a made-up WWE bias on people.
> 
> WWE are shit. It doesn't make AEW good. Wrestling is a star-driven business. It doesn't mean everyone can be a star.


Its not JINDER bad, wood. Come on now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I liked it but I enjoyed the first two more. Scorpio seems pretty over and the one with the most upside of SCU. The crowd digs Riho and I marked when she won because I thought the mandible would take her out. Marko Stunt is best left as a seldom seen spectacle. The visual of Pentagon pressing him with one hand was :banderas. Thank God that the Lucha Bros. won. The lack of Luchasaurus sucked but injuries happen. Mox flipping the fingers and turning PAC was great and shows he does whatever he wants. Bit of a Stone Cold vibe. Omega looked good tonight. Darby did a great job and looked good in defeat. His spots are pretty cool. Nice to see the Painmaker again. Cody video was good but I don't want him to beat Jericho. As I said, I liked the show but it's probably just a once watch for me this week.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

V-Trigger said:


> Or you know... he was selling the beatdown that Daniels took.


I kinda gave it that cred too, but that look came off more so due to the spot. Of course I'm not a mind reader, but the was the immediate effect I got.


----------



## V-Trigger

SAMCRO said:


> I mean i have eyes, i know when a wrestler isn't happy with a finish because of a botch, i could see it with Taker after the Goldberg match, Sting after the Jeff hardy match, its not that hard to tell.
> 
> I know you love AEW but you don't have to defend every little thing someone criticizes about it.


I don't defend every little thing. The finish was botched but Sky looked off during the whole match, that's why I assume that he was selling the Daniels beatdown.

Again, I don't defend everything. I disliked the lenght of the LB/JE match as much as everyone.


----------



## Geeee

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> I liked it but I enjoyed the first two more. Scorpio seems pretty over and the one with the most upside of SCU. The crowd digs Riho and I marked when she won because I thought the mandible would take her out. Marko Stunt is best left as a seldom seen spectacle. The visual of Pentagon pressing him with one hand was :banderas. Thank God that the Lucha Bros. won. The lack of Luchasaurus sucked but injuries happen. Mox flipping the fingers and turning PAC was great and shows he does whatever he wants. Bit of a Stone Cold vibe. Omega looked good tonight. Darby did a great job and looked good in defeat. His spots are pretty cool. Nice to see the Painmaker again. Cody video was good but I don't want him to beat Jericho. As I said, I liked the show but it's probably just a once watch for me this week.


The camera angle when Britt was about to lock in the mandible claw was awesome. Sometimes, they miss miss shit but that was some great camera work.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

rbl85 said:


> So you're saying that people who knows nothing about wrestling (the casuals) can say when a show is good or not ?


AEW's audience is 1.4 million people as it's high watermark and you are talking about casual fans. What casual fans? There aren't any casuals watching the show. The people watching any wrestling at home on TV right now are the same hardcore fans that go to the fucking shows.


----------



## Y.2.J

Solid episode.

I really liked the ending of the PAC/Mox v Omega/Page fight.

I thought the main event was great. They're just playing up the craziness and determination of Darby. Obviously Darby is someone the company really values and they promoted this fight like a big fight. Jericho did not look weak. Jericho is above that.

I noticed Sky acting weird after too...it was probably because of that botch on live TV which he may not be used to. Botches happen all the time, he has to learn to play it off. Love the passion though.

Women's division needs work.


----------



## The Wood

Beatles123 said:


> Its not JINDER bad, wood. Come on now.


Hmm, I don't know. I'm not completely down on Allin, but it's too high up for him right now. It's pretty bad. When you're in this field of bad, it's kind of just bad. No need to really compare and contrast.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Meh show. Idk guys. I'm seeing the same basic tropes I get anywhere else, it's not really setting my world on fire. The action looks and feels different so that's cool. But I'm not super interested in the inner circle rn 

Nitpick : Jon Moxley should wrestle in his streetwear. The visual of changing the channel to see 4 relatively unknown dudes throwing each other around all wearing interchangeable black trunks - add some MFin spice AEW let's go

Still feels like they're not trying


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Missed the first 30 minutes of the replay episode, but from what I saw:

Riho / Britt: 6/10

Lucha Bros. / Jungle Express: 7.75/10

Omega and Page / Moxley and PAC: 8.25/10

Jericho / Darby: 7.5/10

A good show no doubt, but from what I heard in regard to the first 30 minutes, it was apparently even better overall.

Side notes: I enjoyed the big cutout of Ted Turner's head as a sneaky reference to WCW formerly being on TNT, Bubbly Club actually being on a shirt, and some little kid in the front row actually cosplaying as Orange Cassidy. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Meh show. Idk guys. I'm seeing the same basic tropes I get anywhere else, it's not really setting my world on fire. The action looks and feels different so that's cool. But I'm not super interested in the inner circle rn
> 
> Nitpick : Jon Moxley should wrestle in his streetwear. The visual of changing the channel to see 4 relatively unknown dudes throwing each other around all wearing interchangeable black trunks - add some MFin spice AEW let's go
> 
> Still feels like they're not trying


Streetwear? You mean jeans? Cos Mox said he'd never wrestle in jeans again lol, he said they were too hot and made it harder to move properly haha. But if you mean those camo pants he wore when he debuted and when he attacked Kenny on the debut Dynamite ep, then yeah you have a point. Maybe he's just tired of wrestling in long pants lol.


----------



## Zk29

Better than last week but not as good as the debut. I really liked them fitting in six matches instead of five. Makes the show move a lot faster.

They are still falling into all the problems I thought they would. Match after match after match. They need to mix things up with promos, interviews, etc. They're blowing a lot of big matches and almost every match is a clean finish. And there's no need to have everybody doing flips and splashes and kicking out of each other's finishers. It's overkill and it's going to ensure casual fans tune out.

The Jericho/Darby match was done perfectly and Pac/Moxley vs Omega/Page was good too. Everything else was watchable. 2 hours once a week is perfect.


----------



## V-Trigger

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Meh show. Idk guys. I'm seeing the same basic tropes I get anywhere else, it's not really setting my world on fire. The action looks and feels different so that's cool. But I'm not super interested in the inner circle rn
> 
> Nitpick : Jon Moxley should wrestle in his streetwear. The visual of changing the channel to see 4 relatively unknown dudes throwing each other around all wearing interchangeable black trunks - add some MFin spice AEW let's go
> 
> Still feels like they're not trying


I don't know if you expect PPV caliber shows on a weekly basis but no company in the world can do or should do that.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

V-Trigger said:


> I don't know if you expect PPV caliber shows on a weekly basis but no company in the world can do or should do that.


I'm judging this show on its merits as a weekly show and its just not interesting enough. It's a better version of the WWE but it's not the PARADIGM SHIFT that it needs to be. They need to do new formats and new types of stories other than main event stable interference and teddy long tag team rival match Playa 



Mox Girl said:


> Streetwear? You mean jeans? Cos Mox said he'd never wrestle in jeans again lol, he said they were too hot and made it harder to move properly haha. But if you mean those camo pants he wore when he debuted and when he attacked Kenny on the debut Dynamite ep, then yeah you have a point. Maybe he's just tired of wrestling in long pants lol.


His camo pants, yeah. So much more interesting


----------



## V-Trigger

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> I'm judging this show on its merits as a weekly show and its just not interesting enough. It's a better version of the WWE but it's not the PARADIGM SHIFT that it needs to be. They need to do new formats and new types of stories other than main event stable interference and teddy long tag team rival match Playa
> 
> 
> 
> His camo pants, yeah. So much more interesting


Dude, it's wrestling. Every story has been told to death. Only the characters change.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

V-Trigger said:


> Dude, it's wrestling. Every story has been told to death. Only the characters change.


LOL, what a great tagline for a TV show: "It's all Been Done to Death :shrug Tune in Next Week" 

Whatever you say man :draper2 if it's boring, it's boring. They can write more interesting stories and if they can't, I'll just stop watching and I won't be the only one :shrug a shot for shot remake of classic ECW storylines would be more interesting than this


----------



## V-Trigger

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> LOL, what a great tagline for a TV show: "It's all Been Done to Death :shrug Tune in Next Week"
> 
> Whatever you say man :draper2 if it's boring, it's boring. They can write more interesting stories and if they can't, I'll just stop watching and I won't be the only one :shrug a shot for shot remake of classic ECW storylines would be more interesting than this


How is it boring? It's the third show and they keep building through the PPV with he IC/ELITE and Kenny/Mox things. Wrestling should be simple and logical. Otherwise you find yourself on the WWE way of doing things.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

V-Trigger said:


> How is it boring? It's the third show and they keep building through the PPV with he IC/ELITE and Kenny/Mox things. Wrestling should be simple and logical. Otherwise you find yourself on the WWE way of doing things.


Because doing the PPV opponents team up storyline is super overdone and boring if you're telling me they literally can't get more creative then ok, they suck


----------



## RBrooks

Mox Girl said:


> Streetwear? You mean jeans? Cos Mox said he'd never wrestle in jeans again lol, he said they were too hot and made it harder to move properly haha. But if you mean those camo pants he wore when he debuted and when he attacked Kenny on the debut Dynamite ep, then yeah you have a point. Maybe he's just tired of wrestling in long pants lol.





CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> His camo pants, yeah. So much more interesting


So here we go again with the Mox pants discussion :lol 

I agree, that camo is a lot greater, but I warmed up to trunks, he looks good either way. He looked GREAT in those camo pants he wore though (and there were 2 of them lately). One nitpick I have is if he chooses to wear trunks, he shouldn't bring that jacket with him. Wear a hoodie, like last week, it was cool. That jacket is silly tbh, and he's even sillier with trunks.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

It's a very new company and show. There is going to be a relatively slow burn before we get to the good feuds and promos. They don't want to rush and give all the goods right off the bat. The first few months are going be slow. They still have a way better product then WWE right now.


----------



## V-Trigger

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Because doing the PPV opponents team up storyline is super overdone


It hasn't been done right since the old Wargames days so no, it hasn't been done to death.



> and boring if you're telling me they literally can't get more creative then ok, they suck


Was the Sting Squadron vs Dangerous Alliance boring as well and sucked because NJPW did it a couple of years before too? Let it play out and judge when the story is done. Otherwise you are cutting their wings before they fly.

Or another thing: Maybe this promotion isn't for you and you and that it's okay. Not everybody likes the same thing.


----------



## arch.unleash

It was a good show but an in ring promo in the middle would've made it much more balanced. Maybe a confrontation between Moxley and Omega or just Jericho speaking about anything. I think we all need some wrestling unscripted "non-WWE" promos in our system.


----------



## V-Trigger

Can we just move on from this Marko Stunt circle jerk and talk about how fucking great the Mox/PAC Omega/Hangman match was?. Kenny is very underrated as a tag team wrestler. All his tag stuff with Ibushi and now in AEW has been gold.


----------



## kuja killer

I was honestly laughing alot at the darby guy being tied up like that, and still able to do pinfalls on jericho with only just his head ..and all the other moves still. Was pretty funny really, but impressive too of course.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I honestly like Hangman the more I see him in action, just wish we got some vignette/video package on him to understand his character better. Otherwise, I'm sold.
Obviously they shouldn't rush with him, but build him up slowly as their first true homegrown star alongside Darby Allin/Sammy Guevara.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

F7


V-Trigger said:


> It hasn't been done right since the old Wargames days so no, it hasn't been done to death.
> 
> 
> 
> Was the Sting Squadron vs Dangerous Alliance boring as well and sucked because NJPW did it a couple of years before too? Let it play out and judge when the story is done. Otherwise you are cutting their wings before they fly.
> 
> Or another thing: Maybe this promotion isn't for you and you and that it's okay. Not everybody likes the same thing.


WWE does the same type of story every week bruv. Strowman and Rollins vs AJ and the OC whooaaa how creative. It's not something NJPW did last year it's something that is basically no different from the WWE. 

If you can't handle people critiquing the product maybe this forum isn't for you. I like AEW a lot, but I'm gonna call em on shit too. If you want to drive away everyone with reasonable criticism maybe just start a Facebook page for The Cult of AEW or whatever and let people have reasonable critiques here without being told to stop watching



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> It's a very new company and show. There is going to be a relatively slow burn before we get to the good feuds and promos. They don't want to rush and give all the goods right off the bat. The first few months are going be slow. They still have a way better product then WWE right now.


That doesn't make any sense though. Why start off slow and kill your audience right away. Who is going to watch a 2 hour weekly show expecting it to only get good months from now? Start HOT, give away the GOODS upfront and build momentum, build energy and use that to build up and sign new people to keep things going. Don't waste the initial interest with boring stuff. Book like there's no tomorrow 

Guys I criticize this shit because I want it to succeed


----------



## Death Rider

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't been done right since the old Wargames days so no, it hasn't been done to death.
> 
> 
> 
> Was the Sting Squadron vs Dangerous Alliance boring as well and sucked because NJPW did it a couple of years before too? Let it play out and judge when the story is done. Otherwise you are cutting their wings before they fly.
> 
> Or another thing: Maybe this promotion isn't for you and you and that it's okay. Not everybody likes the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE does the same type of story every week bruv. Strowman and Rollins vs AJ and the OC whooaaa how creative. It's not something NJPW did last year it's something that is basically no different from the WWE.
> 
> If you can't handle people critiquing the product maybe this forum isn't for you. I like AEW a lot, but I'm gonna call em on shit too. If you want to drive away everyone with reasonable criticism maybe just start a Facebook page for The Cult of AEW or whatever and let people have reasonable critiques here without being told to stop watching
Click to expand...

I thought the tag match was great :draper2. You are moaning about a common wrestling trope. As long as it is not done every week and all the time it is fine. I have seen the match type nearly everywhere. Wwe over use it hence the problem.

Not using something cause wwe do is asinine if it works with the story they are telling. Tbh a lot of it is people acting like the sky is falling anytime they do something people perceive to be wrong.


----------



## V-Trigger

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> WWE does the same type of story every week bruv. Strowman and Rollins vs AJ and the OC whooaaa how creative. It's not something NJPW did last year it's something that is basically no different from the WWE.


What are you talking about lmfao.

How the fuck is a wacky storyline on RAW between Strowman, Rollins and whoever the fuck that gets forgotten in two weeks the same to this IC/ELITE angle?.



> If you can't handle people critiquing the product maybe this forum isn't for you. I like AEW a lot, but I'm gonna call em on shit too. If you want to drive away everyone with reasonable criticism maybe just start a Facebook page for The Cult of AEW or whatever and let people have reasonable critiques here without being told to stop watching


I don't work for AEW so I don't give a fuck if you or anyone critizes the product. There are things that I dislike like the LB/JE match but also lol at some of you comparing the garbage that Vince puts out on a weekly basis to current AEW. Preposterous.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

IMO it wasn't as good as last week but it was still an enjoyable show. Loved the opening match...especially seeing Scorpio Sky kick ass like he did. 

The Mox/Pac/Hangman/Omega match was awesome as was the Main Event. Darby Allan is going to be one of the cornerstones of this company I can feel it.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

V-Trigger said:


> What are you talking about lmfao.
> 
> How the fuck is a wacky storyline on RAW between Strowman, Rollins and whoever the fuck that gets forgotten in two weeks the same to this IC/ELITE angle?.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't work for AEW so I don't give a fuck if you or anyone critizes the product. There are things that I dislike like the LB/JE match but also lol at some of you comparing the garbage that Vince puts out on a weekly basis to current AEW. Clueless.


LOL you don't give a fuck but you literally get all piss and vinegar at every post that says anything that isn't complimentary. Bro it's 1 am and we're in this thread. You do care, it's ok to admit it... 

Anyway. Let me explain this highly complicated concept to you. PAC is feuding with Hangman. Omega is feuding with Moxley. So what did AEW do? They put PAC w Mox vs Hangman and Kenny. My guy. That is called a Teddy Long Special Playa and it's standard operating procedure for every other WWE feud. Hell they did it like last week with the Horsewomen.

AEW just not trying hard enough. I honestly wouldn't mind if they just started ripping off 90s ECW stories if they're not creative enough to do anything new. But this Teddy Long shit, this Vince Booking 101 shit - I expected more


----------



## V-Trigger

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> LOL you don't give a fuck but you literally get all piss and vinegar at every post that says anything that isn't complimentary. Bro it's 1 am and we're in this thread. You do care, it's ok to admit it...
> 
> Anyway. Let me explain this highly complicated concept to you. PAC is feuding with Hangman. Omega is feuding with Moxley. So what did AEW do? They put PAC w Mox vs Hangman and Kenny. My guy. That is called a Teddy Long Special Playa and it's standard operating procedure for every other WWE feud. Hell they did it like last week with the Horsewomen.
> 
> AEW just not trying hard enough. I honestly wouldn't mind if they just started ripping off 90s ECW stories if they're not creative enough to do anything new. But this Teddy Long shit, this Vince Booking 101 shit - I expected more


I don't care that others don't like the product. To each their own but you are just wrong comparing AEW to WWE.

I must have forgotten the day that Teddy long created Tag Team matches to advance storylines. Guess that those tag matches that I saw on Jim Crockett promotions between the Four Horsemen and Dusty Rhodes were all a fever dream.

Funny that you say that AEW is ripping WWE because AEW is LITERALLY ripping the NJPW style of booking. Two factions fighting each other and doing tag matches to advance storylines. I know that some of you have been living on the WWE bubble for 20 years but others promotions have been boking this way for 10+ years. It's hardly a "Vince thing".


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

V-Trigger said:


> I don't care that others don't like the product. To each their own but you are just wrong comparing AEW to WWE.
> 
> I must have forgotten the day that Teddy long created Tag Team matches to advance storylines. Guess that those tag matches that I saw on Jim Crockett promotions between the Four Horsemen and Dusty Rhodes were all a fever dream.
> 
> Funny that you say that AEW is ripping WWE because AEW is LITERALLY ripping the NJPW style of booking. Two factions fighting each other and doing tag matches to advance storylines. I know that some of you have been living on the WWE bubble for 20 years but others promotions have been boking this way for 10+ years. It's hardly a "Vince thing".


Not. At. All. I would love if AEW was ripping off NJPW. There's be more promos for one... 

NJPW has a very clear and rigid structure. Both within factions and in the company overall. You have separate divisions like Heavyweight, Junior Heavyweight and Openweight. Each faction has a well defined, CLEAR hierarchy of the Heavyweight leader who hunts a main event belt, a Junior champ contender, and a tag team for either the Junior or Heavyweight tag belt. Then there are jobbers for the 6 man belts and the Openweight stuff.

LIJ for example. Naito = Main event. SANADA/EVIL = Heavy tag. Occasional singles. Shingo/Bushi = Junior tag, occasional singles. Everyone has a role within a separate division. Almost everyone is in a faction and this mimics the MMA style "Fighting Camp" structure, it's part of why NJPW is considered a more sports like show. If AEW had introduced all their wrestlers as being part of various camps, that'd have been interesting and things would be flowing better and the visuals would be interesting. Different divisions would have helped too. Then everyone would have their role to play within their faction. 

This is so, so far away from what NJPW does. 

AEW does not have a clear, well defined structure. Which faction are PAC and Moxley? They're not in the Elite. They're not in inner circle. So contrary to what you're saying, my guy, that tag team match is not furthering the faction war storyline. It is CONTRIVED. Which is why I compared it to WWE and not NJPW. It's the generic kind of tag team match that you throw together between PPV opponents when you have no. other. ideas.

They ended the show with some basic interference from Jake Hager and a champagne toast. I'm supposed to be enticed to see what happens next? Yawn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I gave in and watched it again. I actually liked it more. The last 45 minutes or so were damn good. Hyped to see whatever they put on Dark next week.


----------



## Death Rider

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Not. At. All. I would love if AEW was ripping off NJPW. There's be more promos for one...
> 
> NJPW has a very clear and rigid structure. Both within factions and in the company overall. You have separate divisions like Heavyweight, Junior Heavyweight and Openweight. Each faction has a well defined, CLEAR hierarchy of the Heavyweight leader who hunts a main event belt, a Junior champ contender, and a tag team for either the Junior or Heavyweight tag belt. Then there are jobbers for the 6 man belts and the Openweight stuff.
> 
> LIJ for example. Naito = Main event. SANADA/EVIL = Heavy tag. Occasional singles. Shingo/Bushi = Junior tag, occasional singles. Everyone has a role within a separate division. Almost everyone is in a faction and this mimics the MMA style "Fighting Camp" structure, it's part of why NJPW is considered a more sports like show. If AEW had introduced all their wrestlers as being part of various camps, that'd have been interesting and things would be flowing better and the visuals would be interesting. Different divisions would have helped too. Then everyone would have their role to play within their faction.
> 
> This is so, so far away from what NJPW does.
> 
> AEW does not have a clear, well defined structure. Which faction are PAC and Moxley? They're not in the Elite. They're not in inner circle. So contrary to what you're saying, my guy, that tag team match is not furthering the faction war storyline. It is CONTRIVED. Which is why I compared it to WWE and not NJPW. It's the generic kind of tag team match that you throw together between PPV opponents when you have no. other. ideas.
> 
> They ended the show with some basic interference from Jake Hager and a champagne toast. I'm supposed to be enticed to see what happens next? Yawn


You are entitled to your point of view but a lot of other people enjoyed the main event and the tag team match. A heel has his muscle interfere to help him win? That is logical booking. I think some people want AEW to reinvent the wheel and every week to be 11/10 or they are unhappy whereas I am happy as long as I get a good wreslting show. :draper2


----------



## Cult03

Death Rider said:


> You are entitled to your point of view but a lot of other people enjoyed the main event and the tag team match. A heel has his muscle interfere to help him win? That is logical booking.* I think some people want AEW to reinvent the wheel* and every week to be 11/10 or they are unhappy whereas I am happy as long as I get a good wreslting show. :draper2


But they literally promised to change the world


----------



## Death Rider

Cult03 said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are entitled to your point of view but a lot of other people enjoyed the main event and the tag team match. A heel has his muscle interfere to help him win? That is logical booking.* I think some people want AEW to reinvent the wheel* and every week to be 11/10 or they are unhappy whereas I am happy as long as I get a good wreslting show. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/7KU7Fqx.png" border="0" alt="" title="Draper" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> But they literally promised to change the world
Click to expand...

Ok??? That is a slogan. It is week 3 of the weekly show. Rome is not built in a day. It is a new company and it will take time for them to see what works. No show is going to be perfect right from the start. I am enjoying their shows even if I have a couple of things I don't like. I don't need it to be the greatest thing ever, just a good show.


----------



## Cult03

Death Rider said:


> Ok??? That is a slogan. It is week 3 of the weekly show. Rome is not built in a day. It is a new company and it will take time for them to see what works. No show is going to be perfect right from the start. I am enjoying their shows even if I have a couple of things I don't like. I don't need it to be the greatest thing ever, just a good show.


That's hardly the point. A lot of their problem is the fans acting like they are perfect, and calling those who point out the flaws "trolls" to make their posts seem less legitimate. Can someone, anyone, actually explain to me how they're going to change the wrestling world? So far all they are trying to do is take all of the good things from other companies.


----------



## Death Rider

Cult03 said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok??? That is a slogan. It is week 3 of the weekly show. Rome is not built in a day. It is a new company and it will take time for them to see what works. No show is going to be perfect right from the start. I am enjoying their shows even if I have a couple of things I don't like. I don't need it to be the greatest thing ever, just a good show.
> 
> 
> 
> That's hardly the point. A lot of their problem is the fans acting like they are perfect, and calling those who point out the flaws "trolls" to make their posts seem less legitimate. Can someone, anyone, actually explain to me how they're going to change the wrestling world? So far all they are trying to do is take all of the good things from other companies.
Click to expand...

If you don't like what they are doing you don't have to watch. There are plenty offering valid criticms whilst other are trolling and please don't say there are not trolls. If you only post in here to shit on the product you are most likely a troll. However at this point some people come off as whiny as fuck. It is week 3 and any time they do something that is not different we get "oh they are like wwe, oh they are just like wcw etc". They are certain tropes that will crop up occasionally. As long as they don't over use them like wwe. 

Are you honestly expecting them to change the wrestling world 3 weeks into their show? It is a slogan. Do you get mad at red bull for not granting you wings? I am not even sure what you are trying to get at? Oh the world has not changed in 3 weeks fuck em? If they change the world it is going to take time but the majority of this site have no patience tbh :draper2


----------



## Cult03

Death Rider said:


> If you don't like what they are doing you don't have to watch. There are plenty offering valid criticms whilst other are trolling and please don't say there are not trolls. If you only post in here to shit on the product you are most likely a troll. However at this point some people come off as whiny as fuck. It is week 3 and any time they do something that is not different we get "oh they are like wwe, oh they are just like wcw etc". They are certain tropes that will crop up occasionally. As long as they don't over use them like wwe.
> 
> Are you honestly expecting them to change the wrestling world 3 weeks into their show? It is a slogan. Do you get mad at red bull for not granting you wings? I am not even sure what you are trying to get at? Oh the world has not changed in 3 weeks fuck em? If they change the world it is going to take time but the majority of this site have no patience tbh :draper2


I love wrestling, so I'm going to continue watching it and enjoying Jericho. There are far less trolls in here than in the WWE section, but those guys are considered cool on this side of the pillow. Complaining about Marko Stunt making Penta look weak is not trolling, it's a legitimate issue when they have jobbers looking good against absolute superstars on a consistent basis. There needs to be a difference between the main eventers and wrestlers like Allin and Stunt. They are already shoving one of them down our throats. And if you enjoy it, cool. But WF is a small part of the wrestling world and many people don't enjoy watching midget wrestling and grown ass men in short shorts who struggle to climb over the middle rope. 

It wasn't just a slogan. It was a promise. They promised that ROH would sell out a 10000 seat stadium as well which is something ROH couldn't do with Rhodes as champ. But they cheated by signing Jericho, hyping Punk and signing NJPW talent (Basically tearing those companies apart in the process, but nobody wants to talk about that). I am expecting something different, that is all. So far I'm getting NXT wrestling mixed with CMLL midget wrestling and ROH's lack of storylines. Add in TNA's theme songs, CZW's hardcore wrestling and a third world countries electricity with the lights going out every few hours. What's new?


----------



## Death Rider

Cult03 said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like what they are doing you don't have to watch. There are plenty offering valid criticms whilst other are trolling and please don't say there are not trolls. If you only post in here to shit on the product you are most likely a troll. However at this point some people come off as whiny as fuck. It is week 3 and any time they do something that is not different we get "oh they are like wwe, oh they are just like wcw etc". They are certain tropes that will crop up occasionally. As long as they don't over use them like wwe.
> 
> Are you honestly expecting them to change the wrestling world 3 weeks into their show? It is a slogan. Do you get mad at red bull for not granting you wings? I am not even sure what you are trying to get at? Oh the world has not changed in 3 weeks fuck em? If they change the world it is going to take time but the majority of this site have no patience tbh <img src="http://i.imgur.com/7KU7Fqx.png" border="0" alt="" title="Draper" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> I love wrestling, so I'm going to continue watching it and enjoying Jericho. There are far less trolls in here than in the WWE section, but those guys are considered cool on this side of the pillow. Complaining about Marko Stunt making Penta look weak is not trolling, it's a legitimate issue when they have jobbers looking good against absolute superstars on a consistent basis. There needs to be a difference between the main eventers and wrestlers like Allin and Stunt. They are already shoving one of them down our throats. And if you enjoy it, cool. But WF is a small part of the wrestling world and many people don't enjoy watching midget wrestling and grown ass men in short shorts who struggle to climb over the middle rope.
> 
> It wasn't just a slogan. It was a promise. They promised that ROH would sell out a 10000 seat stadium as well which is something ROH couldn't do with Rhodes as champ. But they cheated by signing Jericho, hyping Punk and signing NJPW talent (Basically tearing those companies apart in the process, but nobody wants to talk about that). I am expecting something different, that is all. So far I'm getting NXT wrestling mixed with CMLL midget wrestling and ROH's lack of storylines. Add in TNA's theme songs, CZW's hardcore wrestling and a third world countries electricity with the lights going out every few hours. What's new?
Click to expand...

Darby is a future main eventer. Like it or not. The marko stunt stuff I disagree with too. I understand why they did but it was a mistake.

It sounds like you hate the elite and whatever they do. How the fuck did they cheat? All in sold in 4 minutes. They did what they said they were going to do. There are storylines it is being told in in the ring. Not every story needs to told via promos.


----------



## Cult03

Death Rider said:


> Darby is a future main eventer. Like it or not. The marko stunt stuff I disagree with too. I understand why they did but it was a mistake.
> 
> It sounds like you hate the elite and whatever they do. How the fuck did they cheat? All in sold in 4 minutes. They did what they said they were going to do. There are storylines it is being told in in the ring. Not every story needs to told via promos.


Darby should be a main eventer. Of a local indie show with nobody else on it. If he is what they're looking for as a champ then they need to take a long hard look at themselves and what they want to do in the wrestling world. He is not worthy. 

I'm fine with the Elite. They're alright. But their promise was ROH would sell it out. They added Jericho and he was the reason they sold out. It wasn't ROH or even just the elite.


----------



## Death Rider

Cult03 said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darby is a future main eventer. Like it or not. The marko stunt stuff I disagree with too. I understand why they did but it was a mistake.
> 
> It sounds like you hate the elite and whatever they do. How the fuck did they cheat? All in sold in 4 minutes. They did what they said they were going to do. There are storylines it is being told in in the ring. Not every story needs to told via promos.
> 
> 
> 
> Darby should be a main eventer. Of a local indie show with nobody else on it. If he is what they're looking for as a champ then they need to take a long hard look at themselves and what they want to do in the wrestling world. He is not worthy.
> 
> I'm fine with the Elite. They're alright. But their promise was ROH would sell it out. They added Jericho and he was the reason they sold out. It wasn't ROH or even just the elite.
Click to expand...

They sold out a 10000 arena when no other indy show had before. People stil refuse to gives them credit no matter what they do :hayden3.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

V-Trigger said:


> Can we just move on from this Marko Stunt circle jerk and talk about how fucking great the Mox/PAC Omega/Hangman match was?. Kenny is very underrated as a tag team wrestler. All his tag stuff with Ibushi and now in AEW has been gold.




I'm just elated that the casual audience will fall in love with Kenny Omega's work like a lot of us in the IWC have. He got huge reactions tonight, arguably the biggest. I've noticed he's adjusted his style slightly. In NJPW, he'd do 10-15+ V-triggers. In AEW the average is less than 5. It's my favorite move so i usually count. 

Also Pac's character work is fantastic. He didn't even flinch while bleeding from grabbing the barbwire bat. Awesome facial expressions and mannerisms.


----------



## RBrooks

KennyOmegaa said:


> Also Pac's character work is fantastic. He didn't even flinch while bleeding from grabbing the barbwire bat. Awesome facial expressions and mannerisms.


Agreed. He really turned the corner. I even liked his heel run in WWE, but now he's a lot better. So glad they signed the guy, I feel like there's a great chance of casual audience falling in love with his work. He needs to be showcased more, like do some video introduction on him or something like that.


----------



## Cult03

Death Rider said:


> They sold out a 10000 arena when no other indy show had before. People stil refuse to gives them credit no matter what they do :hayden3.


Jericho doesn't wrestle for Indy promotions, mate. They had a billionaire backer. Indy companies don't have billionaire backers.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

RBrooks said:


> Agreed. He really turned the corner. I even liked his heel run in WWE, but now he's a lot better. So glad they signed the guy, I feel like there's a great chance of casual audience falling in love with his work. He needs to be showcased more, like do some video introduction on him or something like that.



Yah he was good in WWE, but he was never going to be more than a cruiserweight, there.

Half the time i forget he was in WWE (much like Mox). Because the characters are so different, evolved. I agree, hopefully he gets super over with the casuals. Badass killer heels are money, plus he's so fluid in the ring. 

Great idea to put him on commentary last week. Immediately shows what he's about and his motivations. 

Something lost in the shuffle sometimes is that the young bucks have known him longer than even Kenny. In fact, Pac came up with one of their finishers (More Bang For Your Buck), which tells me he has a creative mind and fits right in with the EVP's and Jericho.


----------



## OmegaMark

That show sucked.

Point blank.

That was WWE-level bad.

I'm out.


----------



## Erik.

I thought the show was better than last weeks.


----------



## NXT Only

You fucking promo junkies are annoying as hell.


----------



## rbl85

The Wood said:


> That's not really it at all. It's the reason _why_ people don't like it that they explain and extrapolate to believe why it won't appeal to the people they know that have turned off wrestling.


I don't have problem with someone who don't like it as long as he explain why and also his explanation needs to make sense. Because when someone says last week : "they need to stop with the run in" and this week " the show suck they should have done a run in".....you see what i mean ?




> *This is such a condescending attitude*. People don't need to "know" about wrestling to decide whether or not they are going to watch it. And most of the people who "know" wrestling on here don't know shit about it. That's why they get their feelings hurt when AEW gets criticized and they resort to calling people trolls and baseless hyperbole (see: V-Trigger). It's why they also get sulky when the ratings and buys, for example, reflect that AEW isn't capturing hearts and minds as much as they think. "Oh, look at them all ready to gloat." Yeah, because we told you so, motherfuckers.


You didn't understood my post (well maybe i wasn't clear) but what i wanted to say is that it can have a big difference between what BIG wrestling fans like and what people who didn't really follow wrestling in the past like.

But i'm not saying that their opinions are less important


----------



## EmbassyForever

good show, didn't have the MUST SEE TV feeling the previous shows had but still darn good nonetheless.

so next week we have Mox/PAC mark), SCU/Dark Order and Lucha Bros/PP? dayum


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Not getting all the negativity. Sure Lucha Bros should have won much more convincingly but other than that I see little wrong with the show. Opening with the attack on SCU and the match was really good. Having LAX kick some ass was good. Cody video package was excellent. Women's match was up and down but not terrible and Riho is over. Mox/Pac vs Kenny/Hangman was fire. Loved the intensity. Moxley showing how much better he is than WWE let him be. Jericho/Allin was fun and having a heel champion cheat entertained me.

I unsubscribed from the Network and after 30 years I am real close to cutting WWE out for good (my wife loves the Rumble so I told her me might do the free month then) it just doesn't interest me. Now there is a true alternative I can spend my time, energy and money elsewhere. AEW even though going in I only knew a small percent of the roster and heard about some others I am liking a lot of what I have seen so far. I am looking forward to Mox/PAC next week. I am not obsessing about ratings I just want to enjoy the product which so far I am.


----------



## Taroostyles

Dont worry all the negativity is just a few stans who invaded the thread when Marko showed up and then claimed this was the worst show ever. 

Its being praised all over the place just like the other episodes.


----------



## ashley678

posted this in another thread but this is really my only gripes

my only complaint is there is far too much tag team matches like its getting to the point they should be called all tag team wrestling.

i dont need to see omega in his 5 or 6 tag match already thats crazy. hes not even a in a tag team and has done as many as the bucks and they are a tag team lol

there needs to be more promos. im not talking 20 minute segements like wwe but we need to see more intreaction promo wise and shit talking etc, it builds up feuds and would stop omega for instance being in a tag match every week because they dont want to blow there load on certain matches already


----------



## NXT Only

ashley678 said:


> posted this in another thread but this is really my only gripes
> 
> my only complaint is there is far too much tag team matches like its getting to the point they should be called all tag team wrestling.
> 
> i dont need to see omega in his 5 or 6 tag match already thats crazy. hes not even a in a tag team and has done as many as the bucks and they are a tag team lol
> 
> there needs to be more promos. im not talking 20 minute segements like wwe but we need to see more intreaction promo wise and shit talking etc, it builds up feuds and would stop omega for instance being in a tag match every week because they dont want to blow there load on certain matches already


Tag team wrestling helps get more people on the card. Protects wrestlers, helps form alliances or rivalries, there’s just a lot you can do with it. 

There does not need to be more promos. 

Jericho, Moxley and Cody all spoke enough.


----------



## rbl85

I think you might see more promo after full gear because they basically already did the promo stuff before the weekly shows.


----------



## NXT Only

I’m tryna find a place to discuss the angles and matches and all I’m getting here is complaints about what people don’t like and people asking for WWE style promos and vignettes and backstage segments. 

Like damn can we actually talk about the storylines


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Personally - it was a 7/10 this week. Weakest show so far, but still solid

my opinion

Ups:
- SCU v Best Friends with Scorpio showing his potential. Shame about the botch finish, but match was great
- LB / JE - I like these sort of fun, quirky matches and characters. JB was never winning and they tossed Marco everywhere, which is fun to me (sue me, I like it for what it is)
- Riho in general
- Mox/Pac v Kenny / Hangman - just a story advancing match. Great all around
- The Cody video package

Downs:
- Jericho video promo with that guy screaming over him
- Baker is green as pig shit. She has potential, but needs more polish
- Main Event.... but because I felt Jericho was a little sloppy (will get hate) - just not at his best. They didn’t click as much as I thought they would

All in all, solid bit of fun


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

NXT Only said:


> I’m tryna find a place to discuss the angles and matches and all I’m getting here is complaints about what people don’t like and people asking for WWE style promos and vignettes and backstage segments.
> 
> Like damn can we actually talk about the storylines


Well, I can tell you one thing - we’re heading for an SCU v LB final I think

And LB vs PP is going to be crazy


----------



## RapShepard

NXT Only said:


> I’m tryna find a place to discuss the angles and matches and all I’m getting here is complaints about what people don’t like and people asking for WWE style promos and vignettes and backstage segments.
> 
> Like damn can we actually talk about the storylines


What is this silly idea that promos are automatically WWE like. They could easily do stuff like the dope Cody video package for the rest of the roster. The "they can tell stories in the ring" is just going to further help them run into the WWE problem of running through match ups and combinations too quickly.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

NXT Only said:


> I’m tryna find a place to discuss the angles and matches and all I’m getting here is complaints about what people don’t like and people asking for WWE style promos and vignettes and backstage segments.
> 
> Like damn can we actually talk about the storylines


Can’t do that, it would get in the way of all the bitching. Anyway, there are no story lines because they don’t do enough promos.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Personally - it was a 7/10 this week. Weakest show so far, but still solid
> 
> my opinion
> 
> Ups:
> - SCU v Best Friends with Scorpio showing his potential. Shame about the botch finish, but match was great
> - LB / JE - I like these sort of fun, quirky matches and characters. JB was never winning and they tossed Marco everywhere, which is fun to me (sue me, I like it for what it is)
> - Riho in general
> - Mox/Pac v Kenny / Hangman - just a story advancing match. Great all around
> - The Cody video package
> 
> Downs:
> - Jericho video promo with that guy screaming over him
> - Baker is green as pig shit. She has potential, but needs more polish
> - Main Event.... but because I felt Jericho was a little sloppy (will get hate) - just not at his best. They didn’t click as much as I thought they would
> 
> All in all, solid bit of fun


Pretty much my sentiments all around. Interesting take on Britt — I was about to post something similar last night using the exact same words before I got completely put off by all the bitching and bitching and bitching. She’ll get there, but she needs some work. 

Agree with your assessment of Jericho as well — it wasn’t his best outing, but it was still a solid match and got Darby over even in defeat. 

All in all, last night showed more than the first two weeks that they’ve got some work to do. And that’s to be expected only three weeks in. But to me it’s still infinitely more enjoyable than that other clusterfuck of a company, even with its current shortcomings. That’s all I care about, I don’t give a fuck about ratings, I don’t give a fuck about attracting casuals, I only give a fuck about what’s entertaining to ME. And I still find AEW entertaining even when they don’t happen to knock it out of the park.


----------



## komba

They do have to do a bit more to tell stories. Right now things are slightly too far towards the idea that they can just put on great matches. There is a vague story going on with Mox and Omega but I personally believe if you commit more to that, then those two guys can paint a masterpiece. 

The story is everything and right now there's not enough time being committed to that. Most people just don't care enough about a couple guys in the ring.


Lastly, I have a tough time suspending enough disbelief for Riho. She's 50 lbs and I can't buy that stomp hurting any more than popcorn hitting someone.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

komba said:


> They do have to do a bit more to tell stories. Right now things are slightly too far towards the idea that they can just put on great matches. There is a vague story going on with Mox and Omega but I personally believe if you commit more to that, then those two guys can paint a masterpiece.
> 
> The story is everything and right now there's not enough time being committed to that. Most people just don't care enough about a couple guys in the ring.
> 
> 
> Lastly, I have a tough time suspending enough disbelief for Riho. She's 50 lbs and I can't buy that stomp hurting any more than popcorn hitting someone.


Go outside, lie on the ground

Let a mate climb on a small ladder... and drop 4 big bags of dogfood on you simultaneously 

Let us know how that goes 

FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## Rookie of the Year

We're 3/3 for good shows in my opinion. This might have been the "weakest" of the three, but that's me rating this week's ep as "good" while Week 1 and Week 2 were "great".

Like how things started with Daniels getting jumped by Ortiz and Santana. Add chaos in Dynamite episodes in different spots, not just the close of the show. Don't like how it took Daniels out of the tournament. Dude can still go, but I don't know for how much longer, so shelving him here makes me a little sad. Scorpio Sky is great, but he's got much more time in the ring ahead of him.

Lucha Bros vs. Jurassic Express was interesting... I can't take to Marko Stunt. I like undersized guys sometimes, I like underdogs... Stunt is just asking too much. I can't suspend my disbelief watching him. It's like if Nicholas (former tag team champ with Braun) was throwing around The Bar at Wrestlemania. They're exact equals in terms of being physical threats in that ring to me. But Lucha Bros made it a bit fun by bullying him.

Riho vs. Britt Baker, I really enjoyed. Riho is OVER, and it really felt like she was the glue holding everything together. Britt's a bit green, but AEW are clearly behind her and she has a great look. It all came together nicely down the stretch.

Moxley/Pac vs. Page/Omega was the highlight of the whole show. All 4 guys felt like stars to me. Made me chuckle that Pac had to take so many moves to take a L, but I like that Hangman was the one to deliver the final blow and the pin. He needs a little credibility in big matches IMO.

Jericho vs. Darby was fun. I'm actually glad they didn't really go hardcore in the Street Fight, let matches like Omega vs Janela stand out. Both matches would be less impactful if Jericho and Allin were pulling out all the stops and weapons. Jericho using the tape was a nice touch, and it was a clever way to show Darby's athleticism. Really feel like Darby could be a major star in AEW. He's a little small, but it's nowhere near as bad as that damn Marko Stunt.


----------



## drougfree

jericho with pants + t shirt = win . im excited finally we can see a properly jericho world champion run


----------



## grecefar

I didn't like how much it take lucha bros to beat those two, I can't take that jurassic express seriously... that mach was suppose to be a squash, I hate pentagon wasting his time in them like that.

Everything else was cool, I loved the tag team omega/page vs moxley/pac, it's been a while since a saw moxley fight, never saw his matches in njpw.


----------



## rbl85

grecefar said:


> *I didn't like how much it take lucha bros to beat those two, I can't take that jurassic express seriously... that mach was suppose to be a squash, I hate pentagon wasting his time in them like that.*
> 
> Everything else was cool, I loved the tag team omega/page vs moxley/pac, it's been a while since a saw moxley fight, never saw his matches in njpw.


For me the story was just them playing to much with their prey

During the commercials they really destroyed Stunt.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> For me the story was just them playing to much with their prey
> 
> During the commercials they really destroyed Stunt.


Yep, they killed him 110% and he only ever got the most opportune or lucky of offence in - or when they played with him

People acting like he stood toe to toe against giants


----------



## Death Rider

Tbh whilst they killed him, they should have done it over a shorter match. I get they were filling the time the match would have originally taken but yeah marko stunt should not be lasting that long vs lucha bros. I think it would have been better recieved if shorter. Fill the left over time with a few videos from YouTube. But this a minor thing for me as the show was still good and fun to watch.


----------



## Taroostyles

According to Dave they already had the show formatted and had to run this the same time it would have gone with Luchasaurus in there. 

I honestly think they did the best with what they had. My only gripe is Marko kicking out of 1 of Pentagons signature moves.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Taroostyles said:


> According to Dave they already had the show formatted and had to run this the same time it would have gone with Luchasaurus in there.
> 
> I honestly think they did the best with what they had. My only gripe is Marko kicking out of 1 of Pentagons signature moves.


That I understand - he was close to the ropes - at max, he should have gotten a rope break

But that is small potatoes - nobody ever is going to believe Pentagon is suddenly less of a threat as a result - the guy is killer


----------



## Corey

Thought this was the weakest episode to date but still a good one with some highlights.

The opening bit with Daniels getting attacked followed by the tag match was fantastic. Crowd was WAY into Scorpio. Match was a ton of fun until the botched finish.

The Women's Title match was not good. No getting around that. Luckily the crowd really got into it towards the end but that was a slopfest with no chemistry between them. I did however really like the finish. Riho feels like a star. Britt Baker does not. 

Lucha Bros vs. Jungle Express was a shitload of fun. Absolute shame to hear about Luchasaurus though. Hope he can make a quick recovery.

All Star tag match was the best of the show. All action with great character work. Loved it.

Jericho/Darby was a little disappointing. They clearly didn't have much chemistry and Jericho couldn't keep up. Had some fun moments but overall a bit of a weak way to end the show for me. At least we got the BUBBLY though. :lol

Still the best wrestling show on TV. (Y)


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah I can agree with Jericho looking a little rough last night. Hes had great matches with Omega and Page but Darby has such a difficult style to keep up with if you aren't familiar with it. 

It was still a really good match, just maybe not quite what people were expecting.


----------



## Lethal Evans

The main event fell very flat for me. The thing they did with Darby would have been suited to a PPV with a longer time limit than a "TV Time Left" and a 15-20 minute match. Just felt like they were going through the motions.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Thought it was pretty good, but hyping the shit out of the Jericho-Cody match throughout the show didn't do much for the main event.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Nothing Finer said:


> Thought it was pretty good, but hyping the shit out of the Jericho-Cody match throughout the show didn't do much for the main event.


thats something that really irritated me. That vignette about Cody, they could’ve advertised the match at Full Gear as Cody vs tonight’s main event winner. 
How are fans gonna get invested in the main event if we know who’s going to win


----------



## looper007

NXT Only said:


> You fucking promo junkies are annoying as hell.


Wasn't there two on the show lol. And both were good especially Mox's. What do they want 20 minute ones lol. A Great package to build up Cody and Jericho at Full Gear was awesome.

I think it's the one's who are nit picky and wanting it to be like WWE but saying that they don't want it to be like WWE are annoying ones, you just can never make everyone happy.


----------



## rbl85

looper007 said:


> Wasn't there two on the show lol. And both were good especially Mox's. What do they want 20 minute ones lol. A Great package to build up Cody and Jericho at Full Gear was awesome.
> 
> I think it's the one's who are nit picky and wanting it to be like WWE but saying that they don't want it to be like WWE are annoying ones, you just can never make everyone happy.


There was actually 4 promo

The package for the Cody vs Jéricho match.
Jericho made a promo after LAX won their match
The Lucha Bros had a promo just before their match
The promo of Moxley.


----------



## looper007

rbl85 said:


> There was actually 4 promo
> 
> The package for the Cody vs Jéricho match.
> Jericho made a promo after LAX won their match
> The Lucha Bros had a promo just before their match
> The promo of Moxley.


That many. And some say they need more.

Come on, anyone asking for more promo's when they got all those. I think some on here have been drilled into them that promo's must be 20 minutes long and be in the center of the ring cause WWE told them they got to be.


----------



## Taroostyles

The idea that you can tell stories in the ring is lost on alot of fans. 

Not saying promos and interviews aren't important too but look at the story they told in the tag match with Moxley and Omega. I got way more out of that than any promo would have done.


----------



## 304418

Finally more matches added to the Full Gear card. Hope they keep it up.

Changed the nameplates up a bit. Not sure if that’s where my immediate focus would be production wise, since the sound briefly cut out in Jericho’s promo, but okay.

I liked the dynamic between the hardcore specialist Moxley and purist PAC. AEW seems to know how to build their characters in ways that don’t involve backstage skits at all.

Now that Britt Baker has had her title match, and nice sign of respect there after the match with Riho btw, is there going to be more of a focus on her feud with Bea Priestly now?

Find it interesting that:
a) Penelope Ford, Hikaru Shida, and Awesome Kong have not appeared on the show
b) None of the other women from the casino battle royal have appeared on the show
c) There’s a lack of masked luchadoras on the roster in general

Even though Hager’s interference is typical for a finish is America wrestling, I think I would have preferred a cleaner finish.

Another good show, but going forward I might just be sticking with AEW Dark & Full Gear for the AEW product and going back to New Japan. The constant commercial breaks when someone is thrown outside of the ring and constant cutting to the crowd to focus on their emotions instead of action going on feels too much like a WWE show with the TV-14 label slapped on to it. If I wanted to watch a WWE show, I would. And I don’t.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Okay, I said Baker was just there for me. But she just sucks. They shouldn't feature a 'wrestler' like her on a platform like this. She is not even better than a perennial jobber like Aliyah from NXT. Total waste of space.


----------



## rbl85

Hikaru Shida is going to do her last show in Japan today, that's why she didn't appear on AEW weekly show.


----------



## rbl85

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Okay, I said Baker was just there for me. But she just sucks. They shouldn't feature a 'wrestler' like her on a platform like this. She is not even better than a perennial jobber like Aliyah from NXT. Total waste of space.


She's too slow and seems to have a bad balance when she run.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

rbl85 said:


> She's too slow and seems to have a bad balance when she run.


most importantly she has comical level of positioning. doesn't know where to be, how to be. she is easily the worst woman wrestler on this level.


----------



## rbl85

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> most importantly she has comical level of positioning. doesn't know where to be, how to be. she is easily the worst woman wrestler on this level.


Yeah and when the commentary said " Riho is the most experienced wrestler of the 2"
I was like well not need to tell us, we can see it XD


----------



## AOS

I really enjoyed it, went in fast, didn’t drag. Of course it wasn’t perfect but so much of that is also taste and self preference. What I think is a perfect wrestling show may be completely different from the next person. Looking forward to next week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> Yeah and when the commentary said " Riho is the most experienced wrestler of the 2"
> I was like well not need to tell us, we can see it XD


Riho deserves all the credit in the world for pulling out what she did in that match

And to think, 1 month ago we had cries about ‘Brandi’ - when I now legit thinks she is better than Baker - and that’s saying a lot

Baker has potential, but not yet at the top of the card - AEW dark tag matches for a bit more


----------



## CRCC

A good show, but the one I enjoyed the least. I don't know why, because there was the same amount of promos/interviews, as the previous ones, but this show felt more like a PPV to me and I like a little bit more of variety on my weekly TV shows.

However they did present my favourite TV match so far: I absolutely loved Omega/Hangman vs Mox/PAC. They're doing a great job building storylines and characters through matches and this match is the gold standard of this so far. Amazing. I don't know, but I don't want Omega and Mox to have a match to end the feud at Full Gear, I want it to go further. Perhaps PAC getting involved could do just that. Let's see what they do. This match already sold the PPV for me.

The Marco Stunt thing was bad, there is no way around it. He shouldn't have gotten that much offense in and the match should have been shorter. But, in the end, I can live with it as it was an exceptional circunstance.

The women's division keep dragging the quality of the show down.

The attack on SCU was a little random (I need some explaining for this, please), but it worked as it helped get Scorpio over. Let's face it, even though SCU are entertaining, it will be a flop if Scorpio isn't the break away star out of it, as KAz and CD are already veterans.

The ME was ok but was a let down. I disagree with the finish. I'd rather watch Jericho brutalize a tied Darby with chair shots and finishers only to Darby keep getting up until he can't no more and the match ends in a TKO. It would got the Painmaker personna over, and it would put Darby over huge. A missed opportunity in my book, this match could've made Darby into something much bigger.

There are two things that I'm not liking about AEW:

1 - I can't hear the entrance songs. The sound it too low. They must find a way to fix it;

2 - There is some pre-TV footage and some youtube bits that should be included in the TV show. Omega's promo before AO should have been played. Darby promo before the match with Jericho, that was a social media exclusive, would have enhanced the match and added to the show. You have a core audience of 1MI people, I'm sure that only a fraction of those people were exposed to these two promos, for example. Tha audience can't be denied information about the characters and feuds, specially when said information have already been produced.


----------



## Intimidator3

I called the first two shows great, this one was good. 

I liked the first match a lot. Scorpio should be going solo soon. And maybe because they put in the squash match, or the women’s match just being ok, or the Brothers having to work with Stunt, but this was the first time the mid-card felt like mid-card to me.

The stars shined. Tag match was great. Hangman looked good. Pac looked good. Omega and Mox getting in each other’s face was good. Mox flipping off Pac and giving him a ddt was perfect. And I thought Jericho and Darby was good. Not as brutal as I expected but still entertaining.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Taroostyles said:


> *The idea that you can tell stories in the ring is lost on alot of fans*.
> 
> Not saying promos and interviews aren't important too but look at the story they told in the tag match with Moxley and Omega. *I got way more out of that than any promo would have done*.


Nailed it. This is what I’ve been loving most about these first three weeks. Makes it easy for me to overlook the weak stuff, because this approach makes everything else so damn good.


----------



## Stellar

Great show.

Finally I could hear the music really clear.

Scorpio Sky getting his own shoe thrown back in the ring. :lol

The Riho/Baker finish actually had me saying "no way" in shock because it looked like Riho was done until she somehow got out of the submission and pinned Baker. I was in to that match.

Was looking forward to Luchasaurus. Hopefully he wont be gone for long. The match is what it was. Can't be too critical since Marko Stunt had to fill in.

Proud and Powerful is still such a bad name, but whatever. I'll just call them Santana and Ortiz.

The Cody video was really well done.

Hangman Page loves his lariats. Crowd cheering when Moxley did the "double salute" to Pac and attacked him.

Darby Allin throwing his body around with his hands tied behind his back. I do feel like Jericho was in peril too much against Darby, who couldn't use his arms. He shouldn't have needed Hager to save him.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Random question as I'm re-watching. Somebody keeps holding up a sign that is a big picture of some guy's face. I must be missing a reference here - Who is the guy whose face is being held up in the air?


----------



## looper007

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Random question as I'm re-watching. Somebody keeps holding up a sign that is a big picture of some guy's face. I must be missing a reference here - Who is the guy whose face is being held up in the air?


Ted Turner, former owner of TNT and WCW.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

looper007 said:


> Ted Turner, former owner of TNT and WCW.


Thanks!


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Only was able to catch small bits of it last night but just re watched. A really good show. The Philly crowd really seemed to be having fun which always helps the show. Really enjoying AEW so far!


----------



## rbl85

Chuck Taylor started a conversation on twitter about Page titantron horses not having a D 

IT'S GOLD XD


----------



## InexorableJourney

looper007 said:


> Ted Turner, former owner of TNT and WCW.


I thought it has Hawkeye Pierce from MASH


----------



## Taroostyles

After last nights show my most anticipated match/feud down the line is Pentagon/Moxley. Please wrestling gods let this happen, it would literally be insane.


----------



## shandcraig

True but i want pen as world champ one day to regardless who he faces for it. Of course first a strong tag run


----------



## Alright_Mate

Thoughts on this weeks ep...

SCU vs Best Friends - Loved this match. Kazarian's selling was fantastic, Scorpio Sky put on a great performance, Best Friends produced their best match in AEW so far. Shame the match ended on a botch but overall it was thoroughly enjoyable.

Ortiz is a weird guy.

Brilliant video package on Cody; however why show that this week? With Jericho vs Allin as the main event it would have made sense to air one of Darby's promos, the Cody video package could have been saved for next week.

Riho vs Britt Baker - This is where the episode hit a downfall. This match came off as very awkward, a clear lack of chemistry between the two, the only thing I liked was the finish. This match just showed what the Women's division is lacking, the division is in desperate need of more experience. Whether Mercedes Martinez, Cheerleader Melissa, Kimber Lee, Rosemary, they badly need somebody of their ilk.

Lucha Bros vs Jurassic Express - It was unfortunate Luchasaurus got injured, AEW had to do something, putting Marko Stunt in a 10 minute plus match just wasn't the smartest idea. It was fun to see Lucha Bros beat the shit out of him but to see Marko get legit offense in was a bit ridiculous. Marko Stunt honestly isn't a bad performer, but to see a guy who looks like a 10 year old perform his craft on live tv puts the company in a negative light.

Moxley & Pac vs Omega & Hangman - :applause that is all.

Chris Jericho vs Darby Allin - I have to say their match was very underwhelming. I expected more violence, the match just came across as basic with a few weapons that we're so used to seeing. Darby is a crazy performer but I expected better from him. A very average finish to a very mixed episode.

Overall Thoughts
SCU vs Best Friends and Moxley/PAC vs Omega/Hangman delivered. As we know the Women's division needs improvement. The rest of the episode was ok. 

As I said in another thread, once AEW strike the right balance in terms of matches, promos and video packages, then they'll easily be the best Wrestling show around, at the minute though the episodes are very inconsistent in terms of quality. 

I'd give this weeks ep 6/10.


----------



## rbl85

Riho is one of the most experienced wrestler in the world.


----------



## Alright_Mate

rbl85 said:


> Riho is one of the most experienced wrestler in the world.


And she's still only 22.

The division just lacks older experienced performers.

I doubt we'll see much of Awesome Kong or Aja Kong.

Do you just pit Riho up against more Joshi women?

The rest of the roster are either inexperienced or green in the ring.

Riho needs opponents who can work better matches with her, the four I mentioned could well offer that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just had a thought - with their structure being more lenient - the first time they actually have a DQ finish, it better be bonkers brutal


----------



## Corey

Alright_Mate said:


> Ortiz is a weird guy.


I swear to god he yelled "the best! the best!" at the camera at least 100 times during Jericho's video promo. It was so god dammed unnecessary. :lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEW is drawing young people

Just good to see - MJF doesn’t care though 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184945870237777921


----------



## Taroostyles

MJF just has it, he literally should be the biggest star in pro wrestling within 2 years. He has that much potential.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Taroostyles said:


> MJF just has it, he literally should be the biggest star in pro wrestling within 2 years. He has that much potential.


He can legit be the ‘Flair’ of the four horsemen

..... and Tully is right there

..........

And we’ll see the birth of a legend at Full Gear

:banderas


----------



## looper007

rbl85 said:


> Riho is one of the most experienced wrestler in the world.


I don't think Riho is the problem, she's the bright spot for the division. She's massively over and the fans love her. It also shows that Joshi talent can be stars without having to cut long promo's.

It doesn't help their best worker Shida, is still on her retirement tour. She's great but even Shida I can't imagine can drag great matches out of these talents. They even gave away Shida vs Riho far too early imo.

I like to see some names debut who are good workers, i just don't see it happening. 

The real test is when Riho and Shida need to step away from the title scene, that's when we will see how good the rest of them are. 

I think Britt probably needs to take a step back for a while and just get a few dark matches under her belt and then maybe turn heel for a while. She's just not connecting with the crowd.


----------



## looper007

Alright_Mate said:


> And she's still only 22.
> 
> The division just lacks older experienced performers.
> 
> I doubt we'll see much of Awesome Kong or Aja Kong.
> 
> Do you just pit Riho up against more Joshi women?
> 
> The rest of the roster are either inexperienced or green in the ring.
> 
> Riho needs opponents who can work better matches with her, the four I mentioned could well offer that.


I was hoping they could get a deal going with Stardom for more of their talent, but with the recent buy out of Stardom. I don't know if that's possible besides Riho and Bea. Be scary if they could get the likes of Mayu, Utami, Arisa, Momo, Kagetsu, Hazuki, Hana (one of the most beautiful women in wrestling, and super charismatic and not a bad in ring worker) over for a few shows.

With TJPW, they've used Yuka and their champ Shoko Nakajima (remember her during the pre show match at Fight for The Fallen, when Bea gave Britt a Concussion). They are two of their better talents, their ACE Miyu Yamashita is badass, she be great to get on board. I could imagine her and Shida having great matches. Mizuki is great, but she's like a clone of Riho but I think she's a better worker. Maki Itoh, the most charismatic Joshi wrestler and a star in the making, not great in the ring but can do a Job but her charisma will get her over. Shame Natsumi Maki got injured badly recently, she's a great little worker.

I don't know if Omega has got in touch with other Joshi companies but I think they can get some more from TJPW to come over and challenge Riho.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

looper007 said:


> I was hoping they could get a deal going with Stardom for more of their talent, but with the recent buy out of Stardom. I don't know if that's possible besides Riho and Bea. Be scary if they could get the likes of Mayu, Utami, Arisa, Momo, Kagetsu, Hazuki, Hana (one of the most beautiful women in wrestling, and super charismatic and not a bad in ring worker) over for a few shows.
> 
> 
> 
> With TJPW, they've used Yuka and their champ Shoko Nakajima (remember her during the pre show match at Fight for The Fallen, when Bea gave Britt a Concussion). They are two of their better talents, their ACE Miyu Yamashita is badass, she be great to get on board. I could imagine her and Shida having great matches. Mizuki is great, but she's like a clone of Riho but I think she's a better worker. Maki Itoh, the most charismatic Joshi wrestler and a star in the making, not great in the ring but can do a Job but her charisma will get her over. Shame Natsumi Maki got injured badly recently, she's a great little worker.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if Omega has got in touch with other Joshi companies but I think they can get some more from TJPW to come over and challenge Riho.



I'm kinda scared the partnership might have them pull Riho and Bea. But the deal isn't finalized until December i believe 

Omega is doing an Asia tour in November, my thinking is that he'll do some recruiting then and it's part of the reason why he's going. 


Shida i expect back by Full Gear, or the Dynamite before or after. If not sooner. She said she has had her final event and then she's working on moving to The US for AEW


----------



## Mox Girl

Corey said:


> I swear to god he yelled "the best! the best!" at the camera at least 100 times during Jericho's video promo. It was so god dammed unnecessary. :lol


It was hard to hear what Jericho was saying cos Ortiz was too loud :lol


----------



## Master Bate

Damn Best Friends lost.

:vincecry

:gameover


----------



## Master Bate

Pac tossing out the weapons because he didn't want to lose the match was fucking great.


----------



## RBrooks

Best Friends!! said:


> Damn Best Friends lost.
> 
> :vincecry
> 
> :gameover


Well they should have the actual best friend out there with them, maybe he could've helped. If you know what I mean. 

And if you don't: 



Spoiler: The Best Friend


----------



## thorn123

Just had a chance to watch on FITE tv. Love watching through the commercials. Another fine show, but not as good as the first two. The women’s match and Marko were the low points (feel sorry for the heat Marko is getting), but the rest was great. Can’t wait til next week.


----------



## ElTerrible

RBrooks said:


> Well they should have the actual best friend out there with them, maybe he could've helped. If you know what I mean.
> 
> And if you don't:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Best Friend


That´s actually a very good first mid-card feud for Orange Cassidy. The Best Friends losing streak continues and they eventually turn on him, because he never helps them like a friend should. Given that this seems a logical progression and this is not WWE that´s probably what will happen.


----------



## DJ Punk

Another great quality show. I don't remember the last time I watched over 95% of a wrestling show for 3 weeks straight. I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Asuka842

Darby looked like a star here, great performance. Only critique I have is, he shouldn't lose via submission. It doesn't fit his character and given that the commentary didn't clarify it much, I'm going with that being a ref stoppage instead, which fits far better.

But otherwise, really good match. If AEW introduces a secondary title, Darby damn well better be the inaugural champ. 

Riho is so over, I love it. I want to like Dr. Britt, but something's just, missing with her right now. Bea would probably be a better opponent for Riho right now.

Mox vs. Pac should end in a draw/no contest. Either they just brawl, or Kenny interferes, or time limit, something. Neither guy needs to lose right now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Asuka842 said:


> Darby looked like a star here, great performance. Only critique I have is, he shouldn't lose via submission. It doesn't fit his character and given that the commentary didn't clarify it much, I'm going with that being a ref stoppage instead, which fits far better.
> 
> But otherwise, really good match. If AEW introduces a secondary title, Darby damn well better be the inaugural champ.
> 
> Riho is so over, I love it. I want to like Dr. Britt, but something's just, missing with her right now. Bea would probably be a better opponent for Riho right now.
> 
> Mox vs. Pac should end in a draw/no contest. Either they just brawl, or Kenny interferes, or time limit, something. Neither guy needs to lose right now.



Mmmmm- would not mind Bea vs Riho at all

I hope the Bushiroad / Stardom deal does not screw things up


----------



## rbl85

Asuka842 said:


> Darby looked like a star here, great performance. Only critique I have is, he shouldn't lose via submission. It doesn't fit his character and given that the commentary didn't clarify it much, I'm going with that being a ref stoppage instead, which fits far better.


For me it looked like a ref stoppage


----------



## RBrooks

DaveRA said:


> Just had a chance to watch on FITE tv. Love watching through the commercials. Another fine show, but not as good as the first two. The women’s match and Marko were the low points (feel sorry for the heat Marko is getting), but the rest was great. Can’t wait til next week.


The only thing I really hate on FITE TV is their sound quality. It's like 2006 cam video, jeez.


----------



## Asuka842

That makes more sense, the ref having to save him from himself basically.


----------



## shandcraig

Have you watched other events on fite? Because im positive its aew sound issues and not fite. So many people have complained about this including myself. Im curious if it is a fite issue


----------



## rbl85

shandcraig said:


> Have you watched other events on fite? Because im positive its aew sound issues and not fite. So many people have complained about this including myself. Im curious if it is a fite issue


I think they give more sound to the crowd.


----------



## looper007

KennyOmegaa said:


> I'm kinda scared the partnership might have them pull Riho and Bea. But the deal isn't finalized until December i believe
> 
> Omega is doing an Asia tour in November, my thinking is that he'll do some recruiting then and it's part of the reason why he's going.
> 
> 
> Shida i expect back by Full Gear, or the Dynamite before or after. If not sooner. She said she has had her final event and then she's working on moving to The US for AEW


If they lose both of them, especially Riho with how over she is. It be a massive blow to them. If I was Stardom and their new buyers, who want to expanded their wrestling companies overseas (they own NJPW, and you can see that with their touring overseas). Even getting one or two more names onto AEW show will be good exposure for Stardom. I be shocked if they pulled Bea and Riho out of AEW, I think maybe in early future they will agree to send more talents to AEW. 

I think finding more Joshi talent might be a blessing for AEW. If they can work and have great matches. They can be like the cruiserweights were to WCW. It might help the greener and more inexperienced women on their roster get better too working with better workers.

I think you will see Shida probably debut after Full Gear and be slowly build up. She needs to be introduced to the audience has she's been on and off.


----------



## looper007

Asuka842 said:


> Darby looked like a star here, great performance. Only critique I have is, he shouldn't lose via submission. It doesn't fit his character and given that the commentary didn't clarify it much, I'm going with that being a ref stoppage instead, which fits far better.
> 
> But otherwise, really good match. If AEW introduces a secondary title, Darby damn well better be the inaugural champ.
> 
> Riho is so over, I love it. I want to like Dr. Britt, but something's just, missing with her right now. Bea would probably be a better opponent for Riho right now.
> 
> Mox vs. Pac should end in a draw/no contest. Either they just brawl, or Kenny interferes, or time limit, something. Neither guy needs to lose right now.


Jericho and the booking made everything to make Darby look strong in defeat, one thing you can say about Jericho he's always about making new talent. They did a good job with Darby so far, him, MJF, Private Party, Sammy Guevara and Riho have been booked great by AEW. 

I said it before Britt's problem is she was front and center of AEW's early promotion and I think many of us including myself thought she is their top female star cause of that alone. The thing is I do think AEW want her as their face of the division, I don't think AEW are doing her any favors by keep on pushing her out there, she's a green talent and just screams bitchy heel to me as well. 

With Riho, she just has IT. You are just born with that star quality. I just feel bad for Riho as she has no one to really work with that she can have **** star matches with. Her and Nyla had two good matches, the triple threat between Riho/Yuka/Nyla was very good as was Riho/Nyla title match. Riho is doing well keeping fans invested in her matches. 

With Britt, I think Bea should go over in their feud and maybe take Britt out of the spotlight for a few weeks and just use her on DARK matches and let her build up some confidence. Unlike Riho, she needs to build up with promo time and video packages to get her over with a audience.


----------



## FrankAndersson

Let's just say I'm happy that NWA Power is around. Really loved that show because it presents wrestling as a serious sport and focuses the personalities, letting them shine both on the microphone and in the ring. Short and sweet.

Dynamite is starting to get more annoying for me every week unfortunately. I've been on the AEW journey since the start because I was hoping it would be a more serious professional wrestling alternative. And while it's an alternative to WWE, I'm starting to accept that it's not the alternative I'm looking for.

Not everything is bad. There's some great performers on the roster. Jericho, Lucha Bros, SCU, Cima, Cody (the wrestler) and MFJ to name a few are all solid. The announcing is really solid including Roberts. Great presentation, nice looking belts.

Ok, incoming rant.

The direction/management of the show/company is trash. This is starting to look more and more like the Cody and Elite vanity project. Basically the only guy who gets any background video package or promo is Cody, who's been getting these packages since Double or Nothing. At the same time, everyone else doesn't get shit worth of character development. My view on Cody is that he's mad a shit at WWE for not giving him the spotlight and how he wants to show everyone that he's the biggest star in wrestling - which he's not. That leaves an awful taste in my mouth considering he's one of the guys running the show. He's just as bad as the people he spent all of those years criticizing. What a fucking hypocrite. Him and Brandy are nothing more than low budget versions of Triple H and Stephanie McMahon. Again, I like Cody as a performer, not saying he's bad. But at least don't cast yourself as the EVP of the show if your gonna be the biggest baddest player on the roster.

Kenny Omega. Why should anyone give a shit about this guy if they haven't seen him before? He hasn't cut a promo, we haven't seen any backstory about who he is or what motives him. He comes out to an entrance video of him wearing a fucking backpack walking in Tokyo. He's obviously "dating" Riho, otherwise there's no way that 25 pound school girl would be wearing the championship belt in the division that he's booking. And yes, I saw them hugging/kissing backstage in that BTE episde before the Elite match last week.

Marko fucking Stunt and the whole Lucha Bros catastrophe this week. A giant slap in the face of pro wrestling. My two year old kid would kill that guy in a fight.

I've come to the realization that AEW's original success comes from the fact that there's a lot of fans of wrestling out there that doesn't like WWE's product. The problem with that is that sharing a common enemy doesn't make a great common goal in the long run, and that's what we are starting to see with AEW's declining viewership. And I've realized that even though I don't like WWE, I sure as hell don't like outlaw, silly shit even though it's got high production values. In a lot of ways, AEW is just as much a spit in the face of pro wrestling as modern WWE is. Such a shame, because with a different vision it had all the parameters to make it big. Now it will be nothing more than an indie company with a high budget.


----------



## shandcraig

I hope that kennys hard on for the Asian market wont over shadow all the great mexican talent that should be brought in to


----------



## AEW_19

shandcraig said:


> I hope that kennys hard on for the Asian market wont over shadow all the great mexican talent that should be brought in to


I'm looking forward to the AAA partnership. 

What ever happened to Mil Muertes? He's 44 but I wouldn't mind him having a run with Catrina.


----------



## shandcraig

AEW_19 said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that kennys hard on for the Asian market wont over shadow all the great mexican talent that should be brought in to
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to the AAA partnership.
> 
> What ever happened to Mil Muertes? He's 44 but I wouldn't mind him having a run with Catrina.
Click to expand...

He would be great in aew


----------



## TripleG

If Mil Muertes and Catrina show up in AEW, my raging nerd boner won't allow me to stand up straight.


----------



## AEW_19

TripleG said:


> If Mil Muertes and Catrina show up in AEW, my raging nerd boner won't allow me to stand up straight.


???


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Co-sign for Mil and Cat

Maybe leave the magic rock behind though


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> I hope that kennys hard on for the Asian market wont over shadow all the great mexican talent that should be brought in to


 kenny only recruit in the women division and cody is actually very big on mexico if you ask me. So I dont think it's happening


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Has Luchasaurus made his dynamite debut yet? I don't recall seeing him ...


----------



## patpat

I am in the team less matches. I am not saying full the show with promos 
But come on , they have posted this week alone a fantastic one by mox, a very good allin on , and some other...on twitter, this just looks dumb as FUCK because all of this are ways to basically present your wrestlers. 
What about some post match interview? It's done in a lot of sports, it allows talents to express themselves while keeping a sport presentation, its effective works and would actually make their show feel more sport oriented. Tony needs to be less focused on his "everything in the ring" bullshit, its tiring. 
I hope they listen to fans and work around it. I hope to god he isnt too entitled to this idea and move along if this doenst work, they promised diversity, and started it with stuffs like the introduction of warlow at all out ( who did nothing yet!!) I hope they change that, 
Wrestling alone wont get everyone over and by doing too much matches you also affect the interest in your ppv.


----------



## shandcraig

That kid Cassidy segment with cody was funny


----------



## NXT Only

AEW: “we’re going to tell our stories through wrestling”

Small segment of fans not enjoying it “No we wanna hear people talk”


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

NXT Only said:


> AEW: “we’re going to tell our stories through wrestling”
> “No we wanna hear people talk”


Would you want to watch an action movie with zero dialog? 

Anyway, promos are just as unique an art form to wrestling as the choreographed fighting. Both are part of the medium and both are important 



> Small segment of fans


Is what AEW will be left with if the ratings keep falling week to week


----------



## rbl85

There was 4 promo this week , more than last week and yet they lost a little bit of viewers.


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> There was 4 promo this week , more than last week and yet they lost a little bit of viewers.


nope the most interesting is that the segment heavy part and the video package lost viewers, but those are small details. it's about the guys in the ring not what they do 
promo and segment argent a miracle solution but they sure help to make the show feel more diverse.


----------



## NXT Only

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Would you want to watch an action movie with zero dialog?
> 
> Anyway, promos are just as unique an art form to wrestling as the choreographed fighting. Both are part of the medium and both are important
> 
> 
> 
> Is what AEW will be left with if the ratings keep falling week to week


There’s not zero dialogue on the show. You really think promos will help when it’s a proven fact that people turn the channel during promos and segments?

1. They had Jericho, Moxley and Cody all speak in different aspects 

2. There’s commentary to push things forward verbally

3. Ever watched a silent film?


----------



## NXT Only

rbl85 said:


> There was 4 promo this week , more than last week and yet they lost a little bit of viewers.


Best way to get people to turn the channel honestly, even when my wife watches with me she tunes out when people are talking(this is when I used to watch WWE)


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

rbl85 said:


> There was 4 promo this week , more than last week and yet they lost a little bit of viewers.


Isn't Dynamite's highest rated and most talked about segment a non match promo from Chris Jericho? Viewers are down because the show isn't doing enough to be different from WWE and doesn't do enough non match segments to build up their stars

Also LMFAO at you for asking if I ever watched a silent film. Headass. There's a reason they aren't really a thing anymore


----------



## Ace

Getting around to watching the show.

Scorpio Sky came off like a star outside the botched finish, the match was really good. Loving the hot crowds which elevate matches and make the wrestlers feel like bigger stars.


----------



## Master Bate

RBrooks said:


> Well they should have the actual best friend out there with them, maybe he could've helped. If you know what I mean.
> 
> And if you don't:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Best Friend


Dude the fact they explained a 3rd person is not allowed to be at ring side made me so happy. Like actually a reason why OC wasn't out there.

Can't wait to see more of him in Best Friends soon.


----------



## Gh0stFace

AEW has consistently remained solid for three weeks. I've never once felt bored or zoned out the way I usually do when I watch WWE. Fucking AEW Dark 2 main event was light years ahead of HIAC match in terms of wrestling and quality. The Cody package was fucking dope. Very professionally produced and tantalizing. Loved seeing PAC finally getting his ass whooped. Didn't he cancel his match at Double or Nothing due to "creative differences" AKA "I'm not losing this match IDGF". He's a great wrestler, and has become the perfect heel. The show has WCW feel (good WCW). Nitro was great at ending shows with cliff hangers; which AEW replicated successfully in the last two shows but was lacking in this show; but still a decent ending.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

The lackluster women's division and the shows being a little too wrestle heavy are my only major complaints. It's fine for the PPV's to be like that but I want more promos/segments between matches for weekly TV. There's a happy medium between nonstop wrestling and nonstop promos. Criticism aside I've enjoyed every episode so far. It's nice to have a wrestling show that has direction, a hot crowd and a product that I'm not embarrassed to tune into. Even JR has gotten mildly better. I never enjoyed Tony in WCW but he's grown on me too. 

I hope the ratings don't fall below 1.0. It feels like a kick to the gut that Punk is going to be doing some stupid WWE post-show instead of joinging AEW. He was one of the few guys who could've given this company a giant shot in the arm.


----------



## Bubbly

Rewatched the show on my tv as opposed to a live stream (since I'm from UK). I enjoyed the show a lot more, actually. Some random re-watch thoughts;

- Lucha bros are really special, especially Pentagon. He is a future superstar I think.
- Stunt looked even more stupid on the rewatch and the crowd actually seemed much more dead than I remembered it live. Match should have been more of a squash.
- Moxley, Cody and Jericho are clearly a level above anybody else.
- I like LAX a lot but _please _give them better music. I like how it starts but after that it's bad. Them both shouting in the camera as Jericho was doing the promo reminded me of the Bellas shouting by the camera as AJ Lee cut her promo though lol.
- No way around it, Stunt looked stupid against the Lucha bros.
- Seriously what is with Omega's jazz hands?! Plz make it stop.
- I skipped the women's match because I just don't care.
- I've grown to like the commentary a lot. 
- I hope Jericho keeps his new attire. 

As I said though, I enjoyed it more on tv. Thankfully ITV didn't edit loads out last they did in week 1.

/irrelevant thoughts.


----------



## STEVALD

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> doesn't do enough non match segments to build up their stars


They made Scorpio Sky go from being _that other guy from SCU_ to a real deal in the first twenty minutes of the show, and it wasn't a promo that did that. As long as they're advancing their stories in a logical and fresh way that we as fans can enjoy, I don't see what the problem is. Maybe watch the show as a fan for once instead of worrying about what segment does better numbers next time? 

And I doubt they're doing away with promos. We're only in episode three so far.



CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Also LMFAO at you for asking if I ever watched a silent film. Headass. There's a reason they aren't really a thing anymore


The point is, you can create a product that from start to finish can infact communicate solely through action.


----------



## Stinger Fan

I enjoy what I'm seeing and I'm glad a wrestling show doesn't feel like its longer than its run time. Though, I have a few issues with AEW . They have some strange booking decisions, giving Darby Allin a title shot before "Full Gear" fully knowing that they already made a title match for the show, made it obvious he wasn't goign to win. They should have given him the #1 contender match after the PPV. I think they're dropping the ball with Shawn Spears, he was one of if not their hottest heel, they brought in Tully Blanchard as his manager, only to have him lose back to back matches against two of the top guys in the company. It's a bad look, he should have faced a lower level roster member, instead of losing clean to Moxley. Another complaint, is the lack of character building and promos. Now, don't get me wrong, I don't want them to be late 00's RAW , but there needs to be more time given to members of the roster to do promos and get themselves over. I like the wrestling, but there seems to be almost "too much". It can end up making the PPV's less special and you end up blowing through potential good match ups(like Mox vs Spears)

While my post may seem negative, it really isn't. I think they have the best wrestling show of the week, but there needs to be at least, a format alteration at the very least, for their weekly show.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Jericho defended his title on tv to sell tickets to a show that hadn't aired yet. The same reason they crowned the women's champion and the tag titles on the show instead of a PPV. They needed a reason for people to show up to the show and to watch at home. They told us every match for the first 2 shows to push ticket sales.


----------



## Corey

Young Bucks vs. Best Friends added to this week's show in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Taroostyles

Should be a fantastic match, I thought BF looked their best so far even in the loss to SCU last week. 

Bucks are certainly going to take the win though coming off the loss to PP and with the LAX match coming at FG.


----------



## looper007

Corey said:


> Young Bucks vs. Best Friends added to this week's show in Pittsburgh.


Young Bucks vs Best Friends
Lucha Bros vs Private Party
Dark Order vs SCU

Throw in Pac vs Mox. Okay you have a Britt Baker match, but damn that's a strong card and potential **** matches there. Could be the best episode of Dynamite yet.

Anyone going to this show is definitely getting their money's worth.


----------



## Oracle

Sorry 7 tag matches in two weeks is ridiculous for me. 

Why are the best friends vs young bucks fighting because they lost? cool i guess?


----------



## Corey

Oracle. said:


> Why are the best friends vs young bucks fighting because they lost? cool i guess?


Do you ask this question when every tag match is booked in any other wrestling company?


----------



## looper007

Oracle. said:


> Sorry 7 tag matches in two weeks is ridiculous for me.
> 
> Why are the best friends vs young bucks fighting because they lost? cool i guess?


The tag tournament is on, and plenty of companies have them too especially NJPW and WWE. Anyone complaining about those matches really can't never be pleased.


----------



## Geeee

Oracle. said:


> Sorry 7 tag matches in two weeks is ridiculous for me.
> 
> Why are the best friends vs young bucks fighting because they lost? cool i guess?


This shouldn't be a surprise. AEW promised a heavy focus on tag team wrestling right from the start.


----------



## Taroostyles

Plus it's the tag tournament, if they are still booking 3-4 tag matches every show after that I guess you can complain but for me all these matches sounds great so I'm happy either way. 

They have the deepest tag division in pro wrestling in the last 20 years, maybe longer.


----------



## RapShepard

Yeah they're starting to over do tag matches. I mean let's not act like WWE doesn't get meme'd and laughed at when they over do tag or multi man tags. The tag tourney matches make sense. It's the others that aren't really necessary


----------



## Corey

I just hope that Mox vs. PAC gets to main event and they don't book another tag with Jericho & company. THAT would be overkill imo.

I kinda wanna see Britt vs. Nyla so that Britt can get squashed. :lol


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> Yeah they're starting to over do tag matches. I mean let's not act like WWE doesn't get meme'd and laughed at when they over do tag or multi man tags. The tag tourney matches make sense. It's the others that aren't really necessary


WWE get laughed at because they always do the Following sequence :

-Big brawl at the beginning of the show 
- The big brawl lead to tag match for the end to the show.


You also have to remember that the Bucks vs best friends will help decide which team is going to face the team who's going to win the tournament. 

Expect to see the loosers of each semi final face each other next week.


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> WWE get laughed at because they always do the Following sequence :
> 
> 
> 
> -Big brawl at the beginning of the show
> 
> - The big brawl lead to tag match for the end to the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also have to remember that the Bucks vs best friends will help decide which team is going to face the team who's going to win the tournament.
> 
> 
> 
> Expect to see the loosers of each semi final face each other next week.


Are the officially doing some losers bracket tourament or something? Because using teams knocked out in the first round to determine the number 1 contender is a different choice. 

From the tag tournament, to the mixed feud tags, multi-man tags, women's tags, to I guess loser bracket tag matches. They've just had a lot of damn tag matches. For a show with 3 episodes (5 if we're counting dark).


----------



## Stinger Fan

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Jericho defended his title on tv to sell tickets to a show that hadn't aired yet. The same reason they crowned the women's champion and the tag titles on the show instead of a PPV. They needed a reason for people to show up to the show and to watch at home. They told us every match for the first 2 shows to push ticket sales.


The women's title and the tag tournament make sense having on their weekly show. Booking your champion for the PPV, then having him defend it a few weeks before , makes no sense. Especially with the story that they've been building between Cody and Jericho. They didn't need Jericho to defend it so soon because they aren't doing PPV's every month, so they have time to fit in Allin for a real feud. Like I said in my post, you can run through match ups too quickly if you continue to book that way.


----------



## Taroostyles

Some of it too atleast with Dark is trying to get as much talent on the show as possible. Everyone said their roster was too small and its completely the opposite, they dont have enough time to showcase everyone in just 2 hours already. 

The multi person tags on Dark are certainly going to continue I would think.


----------



## RapShepard

Taroostyles said:


> Some of it too atleast with Dark is trying to get as much talent on the show as possible. Everyone said their roster was too small and its completely the opposite, they dont have enough time to showcase everyone in just 2 hours already.
> 
> 
> 
> The multi person tags on Dark are certainly going to continue I would think.


It's definitely a conundrum. Them wanting to make sure as many people as possible get featured makes sense. But sometimes less is more. The saving grace is the majority of matches are fun at least.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

RapShepard said:


> It's definitely a conundrum. Them wanting to make sure as many people as possible get featured makes sense. But sometimes less is more. *The saving grace is the majority of matches are fun at least*.


And isn’t that what it’s all about? Yes, wrestling needs angles and character development, but every match doesn’t need to have a novel behind it. Sometimes, the matchup is the story. I mean, if you watch MMA, does every match have a rivalry? Any kind of a story behind it other than how the two combatants match up? Sometimes I’m quite content to watch two wrestlers or teams go at it just for the hell of it. Sometimes I like watching a spotfest just to revel in what some of these guys can do. Usually they end up advancing some other story line. But sometimes, why can’t people just enjoy a matchup for what it is?


----------



## RapShepard

Reggie Dunlop said:


> And isn’t that what it’s all about? Yes, wrestling needs angles and character development, but every match doesn’t need to have a novel behind it. Sometimes, the matchup is the story. I mean, if you watch MMA, does every match have a rivalry? Any kind of a story behind it other than how the two combatants match up? Sometimes I’m quite content to watch two wrestlers or teams go at it just for the hell of it. Sometimes I like watching a spotfest just to revel in what some of these guys can do. Usually they end up advancing some other story line. But sometimes, why can’t people just enjoy a matchup for what it is?


Nobody is talking about promos and storylines right no. We're talking about the large amount of tag matches. 

Entertainment is the key, but going back to the same well can hamper future enjoyment. The tag matches being mostly enjoyable doesn't mean they couldn't cut down on them. Most enjoyed the series of matches between The Bucks and Lucha Bros. But most did feel come All Out that it would be best that those teams take a break from each other. It's the same concept here. If you over do tag matches eventually folk are going to clamor for some variety.


----------



## BigCy

Funny enough, I agree with both @Reggie Dunlop (which almost never happens) and @RapShepard

I think you both bring up good points. Sometimes it doesn't need a story and people just want to see matches and the story can come out of the matches somehow, NJPW does it well and old school NWA and WWF did it well also. And yes as Rap stated if there is too many of them then it will get stale pretty quick and they will run through all their pairings too quickly and then you start to see too many overlapping programs which is one of my major beefs with NJPW. A good balance is key, definitely have a tag match or two on the show but beyond that might be overkill except on some rare occasions you can have 3 tag matches. The multiman tag system works if they build more factions out of it and it develops story but if they are ALWAYS just because then it won't accomplish much.


----------



## RapShepard

BigCy said:


> Funny enough, I agree with both @Reggie Dunlop (which almost never happens) and @RapShepard
> 
> I think you both bring up good points. Sometimes it doesn't need a story and people just want to see matches and the story can come out of the matches somehow, NJPW does it well and old school NWA and WWF did it well also. And yes as Rap stated if there is too many of them then it will get stale pretty quick and they will run through all their pairings too quickly and then you start to see too many overlapping programs which is one of my major beefs with NJPW. A good balance is key, definitely have a tag match or two on the show but beyond that might be overkill except on some rare occasions you can have 3 tag matches. The multiman tag system works if they build more factions out of it and it develops story but if they are ALWAYS just because then it won't accomplish much.


@Reggie Dunlop definitely has a great point that fun ultimately is the goal, that's undeniable. For me I'm not over the tag matches yet, as I haven't seen tag wrestling this good since I was a kid. But I do get why some are like "hey there's a fuck ton of tag matches".


----------



## Aedubya

I think it will be;

Britt v Bea v Nyla

Winner faces Riho at full gear......it'll be Nyla


----------



## Chan Hung

Is everybody here forgetting that the tag teams that are not in the tournament still can compete and get extra wins and losses so it's still go account for later LOL


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

RapShepard said:


> Nobody is talking about promos and storylines right no. We're talking about the large amount of tag matches.
> 
> Entertainment is the key, but going back to the same well can hamper future enjoyment. The tag matches being mostly enjoyable doesn't mean they couldn't cut down on them. Most enjoyed the series of matches between The Bucks and Lucha Bros. But most did feel come All Out that it would be best that those teams take a break from each other. It's the same concept here. If you over do tag matches eventually folk are going to clamor for some variety.


Can’t disagree — they do have to be careful of not overdoing tag matches. It’s all a balancing act right now, getting eyes on all the talent, attracting and keeping fans, keeping the product entertaining for all their fans _and_ the live audiences. But I definitely hear what you’re saying.


----------



## Y.2.J

I agree above. Everything is good in balance.
Tag teams help not ruin big single matches but still push feuds/stories forward. (i.e. Mox/PAC/Omega/Hangman/etc)

Anyways...

Do any of you guys follow - JT Dunn, Austin Gunn (Billy's son), David Star, Mike Verna and Bull James?
Apparently they were all back stage at last episode of Dynamite. Gunn would be interesting.


----------



## looper007

Corey said:


> I just hope that Mox vs. PAC gets to main event and they don't book another tag with Jericho & company. THAT would be overkill imo.
> 
> *I kinda wanna see Britt vs. Nyla so that Britt can get squashed.* :lol


Would get heel heat for Nyla, maybe gives Britt some time away from the Dynamite. I know she's signed full time with AEW, but I would send her out on Indy bookings to get more time in the ring. I really don't think it's doing her any good having her on national TV, not looking that good.


----------



## BigCy

Y.2.J said:


> I agree above. Everything is good in balance.
> Tag teams help not ruin big single matches but still push feuds/stories forward. (i.e. Mox/PAC/Omega/Hangman/etc)
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> Do any of you guys follow - JT Dunn, Austin Gunn (Billy's son), David Star, Mike Verna and Bull James?
> Apparently they were all back stage at last episode of Dynamite. Gunn would be interesting.


The only one I heard of out of all those is David Starr who is a solid athlete but nothing spectacular. Some new signings perhaps?


----------



## Corey

Y.2.J said:


> I agree above. Everything is good in balance.
> Tag teams help not ruin big single matches but still push feuds/stories forward. (i.e. Mox/PAC/Omega/Hangman/etc)
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> Do any of you guys follow - JT Dunn, Austin Gunn (Billy's son), David Star, Mike Verna and Bull James?
> Apparently they were all back stage at last episode of Dynamite. Gunn would be interesting.


Austin Gunn is signed with ROH so don't think too much into that one.


----------



## looper007

Emi Sakura has posted on Twitter that she be at Dynamite show on Wednesday. I reckon it either be agaisnt Britt or AEW DARK match. If It's agaisn't Britt, she needs to cut out the Queen stuff and just work heel. If it's a AEW DARK taping then I love to see her rock out some Queen stuff.

She's a legend and a great talent. Any sighting of a good women's worker puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Joshi Judas

This Britt Baker push baffles me but other than that, I'm fine with most of what they're doing, even Marko Stunt.


----------



## looper007

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> This Britt Baker push baffles me but other than that, I'm fine with most of what they're doing, even Marko Stunt.


It does a bit considering khan, Cody, The bucks and Omega seem like smart guys. I think she's got potential to be a star, just right now she's nowhere near ready for that spot. Maybe it doesn't help she works 5 days a week as a Dentist, and doesn't wrestle every night of the week. She's only going to get better by getting herself out there and wrestle all different styles of wrestler. If she's only going to put a certain amount of time in, I just think it's better to look elsewhere for their top star. 

Also she seems very uncomfortable been a babyface too.


----------



## Joshi Judas

looper007 said:


> It does a bit considering khan, Cody, The bucks and Omega seem like smart guys. I think she's got potential to be a star, just right now she's nowhere near ready for that spot. Maybe it doesn't help she works 5 days a week as a Dentist, and doesn't wrestle every night of the week. She's only going to get better by getting herself out there and wrestle all different styles of wrestler. If she's only going to put a certain amount of time in, I just think it's better to look elsewhere for their top star.
> 
> Also she seems very uncomfortable been a babyface too.


Yeah I don't mind her being a part of the roster- like someone in the Dana Brooke/Liv Morgan spot, but they seem to be highlighting her like the future face, and I hope they find a better option for now atleast.
They even promoted her Philly homecoming for Dynamite. As long as Bea Priestley makes an appearance, it's fine I guess. I find Bea the more interesting performer of the 2.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

As soon as Britt's feud with Bea is over she needs to turn heel because face Britt isn't working.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Emi Sakura will be in Pittsburg

I like her - no-nonsense smashmouth style - perfect to harden up the work from some of the girls - seeing as she is a trainer too


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186113241463709696


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------

